# [Just for fun] Guess the type of the person above you by the song they post.



## Korpasov

The Chameleon said:


> I have this stuck in my head.


INFJ?

(Edit: Wow, I was totally off.)


----------



## Retsu

ENTP? Future based, not a very feely song.


----------



## ai.tran.75

isfj


----------



## Zamyatin

ENFP, song is emotional and interpersonal, yet somehow lacks an introverted edge.


----------



## Gentleman

@Zamyatin ISFP


----------



## The Chameleon

Hardcore INTJ who don't take no shit from no one! Or something. 





❤❤❤


----------



## CaptSwan

@The Chameleon

I'd have to say ENFP; just a gut feeling


----------



## Superfluous

@CaptSwan

Judas Priest?? ESTP. Please tell me ESTP lolol


----------



## CaptSwan

Superfluous said:


> @_CaptSwan_
> 
> Judas Priest?? ESTP. Please tell me ESTP lolol


Close... ENTP; but, I've got a taste for heavy metal and all sorts of rock music.


In your case, I have to say you ring me as an ENFJ. Good taste, by the way. Both in music and avatar; I like it a lot.


----------



## Superfluous

CaptSwan said:


> Close... ENTP; but, I've got a taste for heavy metal and all sorts of rock music.
> 
> 
> In your case, I have to say you ring me as an ENFJ. Good taste, by the way. Both in music and avatar; I like it a lot.


Thanks so much, now that's the biggest compliment one could ever get. xD


----------



## CaptSwan

Superfluous said:


> Thanks so much, now that's the biggest compliment one could ever get. xD


It's always a pleasure to hand them out; especially when it's addressed to such a delightful and tasteful user.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The latest video posted has an assessment, so I don't know if I'm speaking out of turn here but...


----------



## The Chameleon

Maybe ISTP?


----------



## Kitsune Love

_PROBABLY_ an INTP lol
That video just screams Ti-Ne-Si.


----------



## The Chameleon

Ooh, I love this song! INFJ maybe?


----------



## Adena

That just creeped the hell out of me haha. INTP maybe?




Favorite song for two weeks now!


----------



## Blothmath

Maybe ESFJ? ... Funny, i heard this song at work today


----------



## Superfluous

INFJ. Sounded creepy, then it just got beautiful. Multi level of depth, Very nice!


----------



## ai.tran.75

enfp or isfp- whimsical and artsy


----------



## Retsu

ESFP - I can see a Se-dom really liking being in the rain, and the Fi is all LOOOOVE


----------



## Blothmath

This is thougher than it should be...

I would suggest either ESFJ or maybe even INFP, given the lyrical content.


----------



## Luzy

Blothmath said:


>


Emotional, full of romance and dreams.....INFP.


----------



## Clyme

Luzy said:


> Emotional, full of romance and dreams.....INFP.


INFP? Possibly ISFP?
I'm quite poor at typing.


----------



## Glory

^I'm going to say INFP or even INTJ - moody with a lotta yapping.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

^ ISTP or INTP vibe from that


----------



## Blothmath

I get an ENTP vibe from this one. Maybe ESTP, but i tend to the former...





(lyrics in the description :])


----------



## ai.tran.75

im getting an intp vibe


----------



## Blothmath

Love Metrics DnB stuff, but this one is great too  
Probably either ENFP or ISFP, depending on why someone likes this song. The upbeat mood or the artistic and funky sound...






sry for bad quality, but that's the best lyric video i found :-/


----------



## AI.Akane

.................................................................................


----------



## AI.Akane

I like this thread!

hum... INFP?
@Blothmath , I love that song by the way!


----------



## ai.tran.75

intp?


----------



## Noir

ai.tran.75 said:


> intp?


Nice song. Um...I think something with Ne dom or aux... INFP? My 2nd guess is ENTP.


----------



## Retsu

@HGM

possibly INTJ, sounds very self-assured and definitely some Fi present, but a very hostile song.


----------



## AI.Akane

@ ai.tran.75 Stairway to heaven, very good choice! 
No intp, sorry guys. New to this, it's not suppose to say it here? How do we do this thing?

@ HGM Love offspring! 
@Retsu infp?


----------



## Golden Rose

↑ typeless


----------



## rainrunner

@Hotaru - ExFP? ENFP if your signature is accurate. 

Here's mine (don't cheat):


----------



## 66393

inbi said:


> @_Hotaru_ - ExFP? ENFP if your signature is accurate.
> 
> Here's mine (don't cheat):


ISTP? I checked you after, one letter off, not bad. 

Here's my song, and it definitely defines me :


----------



## Noir

kev said:


> ISTP? I checked you after, one letter off, not bad.
> 
> Here's my song, and it definitely defines me :


Hm, this is a hard one. Umm... I don't know. I don't even understand the lyrics. Maybe something with Ne, seeing as how all the sounds combine to form music. Either that either Se. Maybe some Fi as well.
INFP?






Veni, vidi, vici.


----------



## narawithherthought

@HGM hmm,... it's hard. I never guess type based on song before. But, let me try. INTP? 
However, I love that song XD

How about mine?


----------



## Noir

naradluffy said:


> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=121001" target="_blank">HGM</a></i></span> hmm,... it's hard. I never guess type based on song before. But, let me try. INTP?
> However, I love that song XD
> 
> How about mine?


The song displays a lot of Si, apparently. However, I also get a lot of Fi. That would point out to ISTJ. 
However, based by the sound and not the lyrics, something NFP. INFP?

And here's a cool song)


----------



## narawithherthought

HGM said:


> The song displays a lot of Si, apparently. However, I also get a lot of Fi. That would point out to ISTJ.
> However, based by the sound and not the lyrics, something NFP. INFP?
> 
> And here's a cool song)


cool, you're right! *claps*
I love the sounds and the lyrics too because it makes me smile and daydream. So, I can't participate in this forum now.. 

Your song, the sound intimidates me.. Okay, it's more J for me. Between INTJ and ENTJ.


----------



## Saira

My first choice was too personal, so I'll change it to something from the top of my head since I can't delete the post; I haven't listened to this song in ages and there are much better and more interesting bands I love much more but I totally identify with the lyrics:


----------



## an absurd man

Saira said:


> My first choice was too personal, so I'll change it to something from the top of my head since I can't delete the post; I haven't listened to this song in ages and there are much better and more interesting bands I love much more but I totally identify with the lyrics:


Most ISTP song I've ever heard. :laughing: It was nice.


----------



## Retsu

@an absurd man, that song was so amazing! I used to love post rock so much. 
I've listened to this three times and I've no idea what type at all... but I'll take a stab at ENTP.

This is one of my all time favourite songs.


----------



## an absurd man

Retsu said:


> @_an absurd man_, that song was so amazing! I used to love post rock so much.
> I've listened to this three times and I've no idea what type at all... but I'll take a stab at ENTP.
> 
> This is one of my all time favourite songs.


I love post rock.  

The instrumentals and vocals were cool.  Had to listen to a few times and xxFx is all I can say for sure, but INFP or IxFJ.


----------



## Saira

an absurd man said:


> Most ISTP song I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice.


Ahahahaha, and here I thought posting "Iron Horse" by Motorhead would be too obvious. My first choice would be harder to type, though.

Your songs: First one INTP, second INFP. Just a vibe. @Retsu: INTP? There's something robotic about the song and maybe that's what's making me think NT. 
Interesting songs, I've never heard something similar before.


----------



## GoosePeelings

an absurd man said:


> I love post rock.
> 
> The instrumentals and vocals were cool.  Had to listen to a few times and xxFx is all I can say for sure, but INFP or IxFJ.


I have no idea but I'll say ISFJ.


----------



## Lemxn

ENFP?


----------



## The Chameleon

INFJ? It kind of reminds me of something I can't put my finger on...


----------



## Who

Torn between INFP and ENFP, leaning slightly towards the former.


----------



## ai.tran.75

im guessing entp


----------



## Adena

Something tells me ISFP, not sure why!


----------



## an absurd man

JudyBoBudy said:


> Something tells me ISFP, not sure why!


Some xxFP is my impression.


----------



## Retsu

an absurd man said:


> Some xxFP is my impression.


I'm guessing ENTP without the vocals, though it might be ENFP with some good vocals.

Don't judge me for this one... I only like this one song ;-;


----------



## ai.tran.75

esfp or esfj


----------



## Who

ISFJ. And I'm almost completely wrong.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP vibes are strong in this one. Not sure why.


----------



## Retsu

@PinkOneechan
Mm... feels like INFJ.


----------



## Adena

@Retsu hm, EXFJ.


----------



## The Chameleon

Methinks INFJ.


----------



## Scytherer

Wow, as a French person, the 2:00 part surprised me haha! ENFJ?


----------



## GoosePeelings

INTJ. I don't know why.


----------



## FakeLefty

@GoosePeelings

ExFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

I don't know, ENFJ?


----------



## Adena

@GoosePeelings oh my god hmm... INTP? I don't know, just something that's very cool.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I dunno, INFJ?


----------



## The Chameleon

Um ISFP? I like the mermaids.


----------



## GoosePeelings

The Chameleon said:


> Um ISFP? I like the mermaids.


I'll say ENFP. Where's your avatar from? I like it.


----------



## .17485

GoosePeelings said:


> I'll say ENFP. Where's your avatar from? I like it.


I would say INFJ?


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESFP.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@GoosePeelings
Sounds like ESTP to me.


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFJ


----------



## Max

Something NF. 






I'm gonna get something depressing, aren't I? >


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESFP. I don't like it.


----------



## Adena

Sad ISFJ.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say sad ISFP.


----------



## an absurd man

ESFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

100% INFP.


----------



## Adena

ESXP, very cool.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I dunno, ISFJ?


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Madonna, huh? ISFJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

@Sporadic Aura
Sounds very ESFP-ish.


----------



## GoosePeelings

INTJ?


----------



## Max

GoosePeelings said:


> INTJ?


xSTP


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESTP?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Isfp





 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENTP


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

SP?


----------



## Who

All I had to do was read "Monty Python" and I knew I was gonna go with ENTP.


----------



## Max

Who said:


> All I had to do was read "Monty Python" and I knew I was gonna go with ENTP.


ExTP?


----------



## 124567

^ Sounds EXTP-like.


----------



## GoosePeelings

That sounds a bit familiar, somehow. INFJ?


----------



## 124567

Correct. 
INTP for you.


----------



## Max

C.C said:


> Correct.
> INTP for you.


Some Fi-Dom type. Lol.


----------



## 124567

^ ESFP

One of the most depressing songs


----------



## Retsu

C.C said:


> ^ ESFP
> 
> One of the most depressing songs


I cried listening to this too much to type it. I am now severely depressed. ;-;
ESFP I guess  Very sensory.


----------



## 124567

^Sorry for traumatizing you. It was the dark side of ESFP.

ENFP for you..


----------



## GoosePeelings

INTJ, somehow.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Who said:


> All I had to do was read "Monty Python" and I knew I was gonna go with ENTP.


A hit, a palpable hit! Or: touché - Fred touché. I'm touched. (Been out in the sun too long, and I'm writing this from a comfortably upholstered room with wall to wall padding.)

Who... Are you a pinball wizard?


----------



## haephestia

GoosePeelings said:


> INTJ, somehow.



MLP = NTP, cannot get the correlation out of my head after this much time on the internet.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I dunno, ESTP?


----------



## Windblownhair

Estp?


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFJ?


----------



## 124567

IXFP.


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISFP


----------



## an absurd man

ESTP?


----------



## GoosePeelings

Oh, that song. I remember that song. ENFJ?


----------



## koalaroo

ESFP


----------



## lawsfallmute

INFJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

IxFJ... I guess


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENFP


----------



## Playful Proxy

INFP


----------



## 124567

^^ Ultimate INTP.
^ xNFP


----------



## JTHearts

ISTP


----------



## bearlybreathing

ISFJ.


----------



## EMWUZX

ESFP?


----------



## Morn

ENTJ


----------



## GoosePeelings

INTJ?


----------



## 124567

XNTJ
..at least scar is XNTJ :kitteh:


----------



## lawsfallmute

INFJ


----------



## Mair

INFP or INFJ or INTJ


----------



## chicklit

ISTP


----------



## with water

ISFP


----------



## -Alexandra-

ISTP?


----------



## lawsfallmute

INTP


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not a big fan of metal, ESFP?






I can provide the translation for the lyrics if someone wants it.


----------



## 124567

INXP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

My bet is on INFX.


----------



## Fleurelle

ISFP?


----------



## 124567

ISTP-ish


----------



## Morn

INFJ.
Cheer up guys.


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISFJ


----------



## Maidelane

ESTP


----------



## Morn

Hmm, ENFP?



GoosePeelings said:


> ISFJ


Nope.
How about this one then.


----------



## lawsfallmute

I already know your MBTI, but based on the title of the song and genre, I would have guessed INTJ regardless heh.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say ENTP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Isfp 





 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## lawsfallmute

INFP


----------



## 124567

^XNTP






@ Goosepeelings
Yeay. Norge :kitteh:


----------



## gestalt

Devvy? ISFP!


----------



## Malandro

INFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

xSFP


----------



## Vandrer

ISTP, also, your signature is showing, though I guessed at this before seeing it =)


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ravn said:


> ISTP, also, your signature is showing, though I guessed at this before seeing it =)


But I like my signature...  
INTP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

GoosePeelings said:


> But I like my signature...
> INTP


Intj

Within Temptation - Shot In The Dark (Official Mu…:


----------



## rainrunner

@Moonious - INTP ... maybe ENTP


----------



## 66393

The song above me was enchanting. Thanks for sharing that. My guess: ISFJ


----------



## Glory

^ISFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP


----------



## 124567

IXFP





The male singer is attractive :ninja:


----------



## Malandro

INTJ


----------



## Iris186000

esxp


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

INFP.


----------



## 124567

XSFP


----------



## narawithherthought

INTP?


----------



## Donkey D Kong

naradluffy said:


> INTP?



Gives me an ISFP vibe


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Donkey D Kong said:


> Gives me an ISFP vibe


Reminds me of a friend of mine who is INTJ, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Methinks INTP


----------



## 124567

I'm in love with French :blushed: but don't understand, so based on vibe XSFJ


----------



## Retsu

C.C said:


> I'm in love with French :blushed: but don't understand, so based on vibe XSFJ


Eh... ENFJ, quite ethereal but seems to be reaching out


----------



## 18skeltor

Retsu said:


> Eh... ENFJ, quite ethereal but seems to be reaching out


"Mother, I was not allowed to lick any nipples"
-Mutter - Rammstein

I think I'll come back later...


----------



## Malandro




----------



## GoosePeelings

ESFP.






Just ignore the horses.


----------



## icecream

Esfj


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENFJ, what's with the band's name?


----------



## icecream

@GoosePeelings Haha, they been in a band since they where 15 years old.....

Intp


----------



## xNyx

ESFP?


----------



## 66393

ISTP?


----------



## Female Version 9.94

ISFP


----------



## Malandro

ISTP


----------



## Edwins Hubble

sharlzkidarlz said:


> ISTP


ESFP ...because it's in your signature.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I dunno, INFJ?


----------



## 124567

:shocked: XNXP


----------



## GoosePeelings

I've been listening to her lately, I'll say INFJ


----------



## icecream

Enfp


----------



## ai.tran.75

Esfp

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vWwgrjjIMXA


----------



## Iris186000

xNFP


Last time I posted a song that I did not relate to entirely (the lyrics were off). It took me a while, but I finally remembered one that I relate to very much on a personal level, which is why I now feel weird posting this... The lyrics are right. When my health seemed to be in the toilet, it motivated me to get back up. And, I listen to a lot of MrSuicideSheep on Youtube...

Anywho...remix!


----------



## 124567

INFX





Being villain seems so exciting :laughing:


----------



## Glory

...ENTP?


----------



## 124567

IXTP


----------



## Malandro

ISFP


----------



## icecream

Entp


----------



## an absurd man

ISFJ


----------



## GoosePeelings

ExFP.


----------



## reveur

*an absurd man:* Ummm... Definetely E... Then... X (N, I suppose but I don't feel sure) T, J.
*GoosePeelings:* E, S, T, P.


----------



## 124567

IXFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ


----------



## EchoEnola

INFJ?


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFJ


----------



## 124567

INTP





Before Iggy corrupted her :laughing:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENFJ. Oh the good times this album makes me remember...


----------



## Wunderlust

ISFP?

I could decide between






and


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INFx


----------



## Wunderlust

Half right! INTP.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Wunderlust said:


> Half right! INTP.


I know. Can you please give another song now?


----------



## Malandro

Not this again :s


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESFP.


----------



## ai.tran.75

estp


----------



## Retsu

ai.tran.75 said:


> estp


Getting a very dark INFJ vibe here... just a gut instinct.  Never heard it before but excellent song.


----------



## 66393

Retsu said:


> Getting a very dark INFJ vibe here... just a gut instinct.  Never heard it before but excellent song.


ISTP.


----------



## 124567

ENXP


----------



## GoosePeelings

I find Lilium really pretty, INFJ


----------



## 124567

ISTX..as if I understand a word :laughing:


----------



## GoosePeelings

C.C said:


> ISTX..as if I understand a word :laughing:


I can translate it if you like it enough. I'll say ExFP


----------



## an absurd man

ExFP or xxSP


----------



## Retsu

an absurd man said:


> ExFP


I do love this song because it was "written" as a bet that he could top the charts with a really stupid song. He did. 
Gonna type it as a ENTP because it seems like something an NT would do to take the piss out of pop culture.






I hate Juicy J's bit so much. Ruins a great song. :< This version's great


----------



## 124567

ESXP 






@ GoosePeelings; it's ok now, thanks. Let the past be past :tongue:


----------



## Who

I'm inclined to go with ISFP, but that's probably because that's how Pretty Lights in general tends to rub me.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'd say xSTP


----------



## 124567

ISTJ


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTP?


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESTP






The song's name is literally "make love with me"


----------



## Adena

Gives me an EXTP vibe, but I don't know the language


----------



## Retsu

GoosePeelings said:


> BEST SONG OF 2013


Unfortunately I can't actually type this one but still...
AWWW YEEEEEEE
EETZZ MAI LYYYFFFF AN I NO ITZ NAT FOREVVEEEEEE
This was my favourite.
@CosinusNiehaus
ESFJ maybe.


----------



## Noir

Retsu said:


> Unfortunately I can't actually type this one but still...
> AWWW YEEEEEEE
> EETZZ MAI LYYYFFFF AN I NO ITZ NAT FOREVVEEEEEE
> This was my favourite.
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=104218" target="_blank">CosinusNiehaus</a></i></span>
> ESFJ maybe.


I feel the kind of motivation you get from Fi from this particular song. Still, I am somewhat confused, as that is my only clue. Guessing by the fact that most intuitives are drawn to the internet, I'll guess INFP?

EDIT: Way off, sorry. That was what I thought xD.


----------



## Fleurelle

ENFJ


----------



## Noir

Fleurelle said:


> ENFJ


It's annoying me. Anything that annoys me is ENFJ xD. This is stupid, but according to my gut it's ENFJ. I believe there is some Fe being used in it somehow.


----------



## Fleurelle

Noir said:


> It's annoying me. Anything that annoys me is ENFJ xD. This is stupid, but according to my gut it's ENFJ. I believe there is some Fe being used in it somehow.


That was a troll post, so more Ne :laughing: But, yeah, I'm an ENFJ lel.

Previous song you posted was very ENTJ-ish. Almost got it!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP?
Didn't find a separate track, so just the first one (ends at ~3:15)


----------



## Noir

Fleurelle said:


> That was a troll post, so more Ne :laughing: But, yeah, I'm an ENFJ lel.
> 
> Previous song you posted was very ENTJ-ish. Almost got it!


Ne? Hm... Why do you think so? I got the feeling that that guy was trying to be encouraging and supportive, things that I associate with Fe. Also, there was something in his voice; he had a soothing voice. It was bloody annoying .


----------



## Fleurelle

Noir said:


> Ne? Hm... Why do you think so? I got the feeling that that guy was trying to be encouraging and supportive, things that I associate with Fe. Also, there was something in his voice; he had a soothing voice. It was bloody annoying .


ENTPs are known for being major trolls (ENFPs to a lesser extent). Wacky Ne ideas all over the place. Look at the audience's reaction - very un-Fe thing of him to do. "I found this beat on my Apple computer" x 100.

You gon love his YouTube channel :laughing: Look up Zayde Buti.


----------



## Noir

PinkOneechan said:


> ISFP?
> Didn't find a separate track, so just the first one (ends at ~3:15)


Somehow intimate, quiet tune so definitely an introvert and possibly Fi. Also, the interesting pattern somehow makes me think of Ne, with the song presenting a number of intertwined scales. INFP, I think.


----------



## 124567

ISTP






What's up with me and killing :laughing:


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISFJ


----------



## originalsin

ISFP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

originalsin said:


> ISFP


INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP. I'm not even trying anymore.


----------



## Thepe

ISFP?

Nope, one letter off.


----------



## GoosePeelings

You really should've posted a song.


----------



## Sharpnel

INTJ^ They want to watch the world burn (or get murdered).


----------



## Fleurelle

INFJ?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Fleurelle said:


> ENTPs are known for being major trolls (ENFPs to a lesser extent). Wacky Ne ideas all over the place. Look at the audience's reaction - very un-Fe thing of him to do. "I found this beat on my Apple computer" x 100.
> 
> You gon love his YouTube channel :laughing: Look up Zayde Buti.


Ne has a different humor than this - as for trolling it's more devils advocate than repetitive humor - ENTP are more prone to push buttons as to enfp ( who rarely to almost never troll ) would probably be along the line of devils advocate as well - repetitive saying and looking for audience attention is not Ne humor - with extravert intuition humor would be more crude serious than goofy although random (think bugs bunny or Joker) probably a prankster humor more Fe or Se humor than it is for Ne . Funny videos though 

For your music video above estp





 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## Fleurelle

ai.tran.75 said:


> Ne has a different humor than this - as for trolling it's more devils advocate than repetitive humor - ENTP are more prone to push buttons as to enfp ( who rarely to almost never troll ) would probably be along the line of devils advocate as well - repetitive saying and looking for audience attention is not Ne humor - with extravert intuition humor would be more crude serious than goofy although random (think bugs bunny or Joker) probably a prankster humor more Fe or Se humor than it is for Ne . Funny videos though
> 
> For your music video above estp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


Really? I thought that kind of humour was a Ne thing (one of my best friends is ENTP and he's the biggest troll you ever knew - still trying to get the super glue off my rucksack lol). I'm not very well versed in MBTI though :laughing:

I love the Beatles! They were from Liverpool, where I live  I think "Let it Be" is a rather... INFJ-ish song? This is my favourite Beatles song:


----------



## ai.tran.75

Fleurelle said:


> Really? I thought that kind of humour was a Ne thing (one of my best friends is ENTP and he's the biggest troll you ever knew - still trying to get the super glue off my rucksack lol). I'm not very well versed in MBTI though :laughing:
> 
> I love the Beatles! They were from Liverpool, where I live  I think "Let it Be" is a rather... INFJ-ish song? This is my favourite Beatles song:


I think estp and ENTP humor can be mix sometimes depending on the prankster content - for example this would be ENTP humor 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCO2I2kvYrI&feature=youtube_gdata - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad

Love Yesterday
You're from Liverpool! That's where the Beatles are originated  lucky you 
- I'm guessing INFP for this one it has Fi in it and Si  


www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQT2HVfxJu4&feature=youtube_gdata - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## Noir

Retsu said:


> Unfortunately I can't actually type this one but still...
> AWWW YEEEEEEE
> EETZZ MAI LYYYFFFF AN I NO ITZ NAT FOREVVEEEEEE
> This was my favourite.
> @CosinusNiehaus
> ESFJ maybe.


Damn you! Now I am addicted to this song. Gay.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enfp or INFP 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMaWhAV40A4&feature=youtube_gdata - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## Alette




----------



## Golden Rose

ISFP


----------



## Alette

karma said:


> isfp


extx


----------



## Thepe

GoosePeelings said:


> You really should've posted a song.


Hm, terribly sorry since I seemed to have thought this was a different thread at the time. I was guessing based on the avi. m(_ _)m

Since Lassie didn't post her own video I'll just go ahead and post mine.


----------



## Fleurelle

ai.tran.75 said:


> I think estp and ENTP humor can be mix sometimes depending on the prankster content - for example this would be ENTP humor
> James Franco - Gucci Commercial Outtakes - YouTube - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad
> 
> Love Yesterday
> You're from Liverpool! That's where the Beatles are originated  lucky you
> - I'm guessing INFP for this one it has Fi in it and Si
> 
> 
> Stars - Dead Hearts [Official Video] - YouTube - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


Yeah, James Franco seems like an ENTP to me, actually  That video was hilarious lol

It's quite nice, yep, nothing on SF though IMO :laughing:

Nice song! Very thoughtful and deep :happy:

I think this may be ESFJ?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Fleurelle said:


> Yeah, James Franco seems like an ENTP to me, actually  That video was hilarious lol
> 
> It's quite nice, yep, nothing on SF though IMO :laughing:
> 
> Nice song! Very thoughtful and deep :happy:
> 
> I think this may be ESFJ?


xnfj for this one

yeah that gucci commercial parody is quite hilarious


----------



## Sentio

INFP..


----------



## 0+n*1

ISTJ


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INFJ


----------



## 0+n*1

isfj


----------



## galactic collision

ISFP


----------



## 0+n*1

xnfp


----------



## Noir

ISTJ. The song makes me think of an apathetic 9, mot so much from the lyrics, more from the sound itself.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Si: the song. ISTJ seems the closest.


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESTP


----------



## Inklinacja

estp


----------



## Bat

ENFJ


----------



## 0+n*1

intp


----------



## GoosePeelings

xSFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTP




And yeah, you don't have to listen to the whole thing.


----------



## ai.tran.75

infj


----------



## 124567

ISXP


----------



## Noir

Annoying. ESFJ.


----------



## 124567

*ENFJ.
*Also, how COULD you not see the Ne overload. BartBaker = ESFJ :laughing: He tends to pick on ESFXs most, esp. Taylor Swift (suspected ESFJ)




 This is the real parody:laughing:


----------



## Judson Joist

Could be ESFJ, ESFP, or ENFP. Very in-tune with the senses.
:wink:
*Update:* She isn't fat. She's both tall and thick (which is healthy).

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## Retsu

C.C said:


> *ENFJ. *Also, how COULD you not see the Ne overload. BartBaker = ESFJ :laughing: He tends to pick on ESFXs most, esp. Taylor Swift (suspected ESFJ)


SHE AIN'T EVEN FAT!!! And I for one enjoyed the parody, it was very funny. My favourite one of his is the Dark Horse parody.
@_Judson Joist_ ExTP maybe. I just get that vibe from it, no deep explanation, sorry. :<


----------



## Noir

C.C said:


> *ENFJ.
> *Also, how COULD you not see the Ne overload. BartBaker = ESFJ :laughing: He tends to pick on ESFXs most, esp. Taylor Swift (suspected ESFJ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real parody:laughing:


What?


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say ENFJ


----------



## Retsu

GoosePeelings said:


> I'll say ENFJ


I love Rammstein a lot. ;-;
Engel is actually really tame lyrically compared to most of their other stuff. I'd have said the original Engel that you linked was INFJ - the angels are afraid and alone, y'know.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Yeah, I agree. I'll say xNFP, judging by the lyrics.


----------



## Retsu

GoosePeelings said:


> Yeah, I agree. I'll say xNFP, judging by the lyrics.


I love this one so much, I just didn't want to be the one to link it ;o 


> You bleed for the salvation of my soul
> A little cut and you're turned on
> Your body already completely disfigured
> Whatever, anything goes
> I hurt you
> I'm not sorry
> It does you good
> Listen to it scream


ENTJ singing to an ISFP.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Retsu said:


> I love this one so much, I just didn't want to be the one to link it ;o
> 
> ENTJ singing to an ISFP.


You're welcome. It's pretty much my favorite song from them, just like Amour and a couple of other tracks. I'll say INFP


----------



## Retsu

GoosePeelings said:


> You're welcome. It's pretty much my favorite song from them, just like Amour and a couple of other tracks. I'll say INFP


I love all of these songs. eh... Guessing ESTJ lel. DAS IST MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## GoosePeelings

It's so peaceful and then goes BOOM. I'll say ENFP.


----------



## Retsu

GoosePeelings said:


> It's so peaceful and then goes BOOM. I'll say ENFP.


Ouch! Eh... maybe an INFP with too much creative vision and not enough ability to mix songs properly and with decent quality  I like the idea but I don't feel the songs mesh very well.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say ESTP


----------



## Retsu

GoosePeelings said:


> I'll say ESTP


I realised about a minute in that this is actually a cover of the Kraftwerk song The Model  Eh I'll say ESFJ
I'm gonna break the chain, I'm sorry


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INFJ






Does switching the artist change the type?


----------



## Retsu

GoosePeelings said:


> I'll say INFJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does switching the artist change the type?


I have actually posted the Madonna version on this thread before, and the guy below said ISFJ because it was Madonna. Though that's probably more reflective of me liking someone popular (the above user's type) rather than Madonna herself, who is definitely not an ISFJ. Despite that, I would say that it being sung by one woman, rather than a Gregorian choir, does bring it back into S territory, if only because the choir gives it a very ethereal feel, ignoring the fact that Madonna is the Morrigan and so a magical being in the video.
This song really does speak to me, FWIW. (Frozen, not Careless Whisper. )


----------



## JackSparroww

An anime fan must be IJ or EP. 
The girl in the picture is not naked, so the weilder must be female, so I go for F. 
The N or S decides the coin.

I'll say ESFP


----------



## Retsu

JackSparroww said:


> An anime fan must be IJ or EP.
> The girl in the picture is not naked, so the weilder must be female, so I go for F.
> The N or S decides the coin.
> 
> I'll say ESFP


Eh? I think you've got the wrong thread here.


----------



## JackSparroww

ah, overread "by the song they post" sorry


----------



## Retsu

JackSparroww said:


> ah, overread "by the song they post" sorry


No worries, I did appreciate the in-depth analysis regardless.


----------



## Who

Retsu said:


> I have actually posted the Madonna version on this thread before, and the guy below said ISFJ because it was Madonna. Though that's probably more reflective of me liking someone popular (the above user's type) rather than Madonna herself, who is definitely not an ISFJ. Despite that, I would say that it being sung by one woman, rather than a Gregorian choir, does bring it back into S territory, if only because the choir gives it a very ethereal feel, ignoring the fact that Madonna is the Morrigan and so a magical being in the video.
> This song really does speak to me, FWIW. (Frozen, not Careless Whisper. )


----------



## icecream

Enfj?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ?


----------



## Golden Rose

ISTJ


----------



## 124567

ISFP


----------



## EternalFrost

ISFJ?


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFJ


----------



## 124567

ENFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP


----------



## Who

INTP. Haven't listened to that particular Aphex album in a while.


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESTP


----------



## 124567

ISFJ





 Bye bye..


----------



## Trademark

INFP
[video=youtube;4Cp0WgkgDbQ&amp]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cp0WgkgDbQ&amp[/video]


----------



## GoosePeelings

Jakenpoi said:


> INFP


----------



## Zyranne

ISFP


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Zyranne said:


> ISFP


INFJ


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFJ


----------



## 124567

ESTJ


----------



## 124567

ISTP


----------



## Pathosray

INFX
The NF part I am certain of, the I part in a guess; have no clue what the J/P would offer in terms of oppinion.






Also Atherys, 3.5 / 4


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Such a weiiird cover. From the beginning to when the vocals started I thought it was decent. Once the vocals started till about 4:20 ish I absolutely hated it. From 4:20 till the end I absolutely loved it. His voice is just really bad when he was trying to be melodic, it sounded like an emo band trying to cover metallica.

Anyways.. hmm. INTP.


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say ESFP.


----------



## BlackFandango

ENFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm not sure, ENFJ? I really like Katie Melua.


----------



## BlackFandango

Good taste, then. ISFP.


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP. How's this?






:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## iconoclasmos

Good song. ENTJ.


----------



## The Hungry One

INFP because stereotypes of liking weird things and loving the beauty of sadness or whatever. Great song by the way.


----------



## iconoclasmos

ENFP


----------



## 124567

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFX(J) most likely


----------



## iconoclasmos

ENFP


----------



## BlackFandango

INFP


----------



## an absurd man

INFx


----------



## AuroraLight

INTP


----------



## BlackFandango

ENTP


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ESFP

Dance-Justice


----------



## JTHearts

ENFJ


----------



## Trademark




----------



## Pathosray

ISFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

Eska said:


> There's one I could post, although, it would be too easy to guess.
> 
> I'll go with a personal favorite instead.


This one is pretty much my favorite of all times, thanks for not guessing the type of the one I posted.

To the person above me: ESTP?


----------



## BlackFandango

ENTP


----------



## Who

ISFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

entp?


----------



## SmartasJoe

infp


----------



## GoosePeelings

ai.tran.75 said:


> entp?


I'll say ESTP.


----------



## Golden Rose

XNFP I love FNAF and I've yet to play FNAF2 but YES.


----------



## BlackFandango

ISFP, and I really like The Killers.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

INFJ/P


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INFx


----------



## Sentio

INFP.


----------



## BlackFandango

ISTJ

Last one, so I'll make it obvious. Since I'm fairly sure both Katie Melua and Leonard Cohen share my type.


----------



## Orgho

ISFP



Not to be taken too seriously or religesly.
I just like the groundfeeling and the female voice effects of it.


----------



## JillianRose

My song is Come as You are (NIRVANA)

I think EDLC is an ISTP!! or maybe INTP idk eep


----------



## Orgho

INFJ but I would guess that almost everytime when it comes to nirvana. 

For some other suggestions I also like this song.





and the nostalgic romantic feeling in this one


----------



## ai.tran.75

Istp 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa-ae6_okmg


----------



## Morfy

INTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Morfinyon said:


> INTP


ENFP ^^^^^


----------



## 1yesman9

@MindPersonified

INTJ

other things i debated over: istp, entp, intp.

___


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

1yesman9 said:


> @MindPersonified
> 
> INTJ
> 
> other things i debated over: istp, entp, intp.
> 
> ___


It seems that whenever I play this sort of "Guess the Type" game here on PerC, I am ALWAYS pinned as an INTJ, INTP, and more rarely, ISTP and ENTP. So congratulations. You summed up all of my results thus far in these kinds of games. I applaud you.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

Take a guess. Don't cheat. This is a TEST. :laughing:


----------



## ai.tran.75

estp?
edit: sorry way off


----------



## Golden Rose

ESFP


----------



## Pathosray

IXFP

I don't understand Japanese so I don't know what the lyrics are about so I can only go off of the visuals and the instrumentals.


----------



## 1yesman9

Pathosray said:


> IXFP
> 
> I don't understand Japanese so I don't know what the lyrics are about so I can only go off of the visuals and the instrumentals.


ISxP

No one actually responded to vid last time. New video anyways.


----------



## Orgho

ESFJ

and the next would be:


----------



## Retsu

ESTP? Don't understand a word.


----------



## Pathosray

ESFP

Also ESFJ for the SOAD song before? For shame.


----------



## ai.tran.75

intp


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ESFP


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@stargazing grasshopper

INFJ.

Shot in the dark. Sorry there.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ESTP


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISFJ


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ENTP?


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INFJ


----------



## Necrox

ENFP


----------



## Orgho

I would say the undiscovered WEIRD type :laughing:
But seriously ESFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INTx


----------



## Aletheia

ESFP/ISFP


----------



## Golden Rose

INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENFP.


----------



## Innogen

ESTP.


----------



## Morn

ISFP. :tongue: Remember to uncheck the box that says Show your signature.

Anyway, mine:


----------



## orihara

istj

i was gonna post mr brightside but then


----------



## Adena

ESFP, dunno why.


----------



## Vaan

INFP I think.


----------



## Pathosray

INFJ

The song and video screams it; what with the lyrics about the search for the ideal life, not a life of luxury but a life of meaning and the fear of the end.


----------



## Who

Proggy metal in general tends to strike me as INTP. This was certainly no exception.


----------



## Pathosray

The striking lyrics opposed to the chill backing music makes me believe you are a fan of juxtaposition and irony.

INTP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Once I saw "Final Fantasy" in title, I was about to type "INFP(J?)" without even listening... but that's a cover after all. Sound is very in-your-face, straightforward and.. uh... "determined"? ENTJ probably.


----------



## Morfy

INFJ?
Sounds rather introspective and seems very Ni-ish to me.


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFP


----------



## Glory

ESTP? Ow.


----------



## Golden Rose

*INTJ*


----------



## Tharwen

OOPS, how to delete?


----------



## Aletheia

ISFP


----------



## pivot_turn

ENFP


----------



## Orgho

ENFP is my guess 

[ I find the eyes and also probably the face of Sarah Slean attractive. (First post on site 62.)]


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say INxJ, maybe INFJ


----------



## 124567

INTP


----------



## Dawd

ESFJ. All of the Disney fanatics that I know are ExFx types. If C.C is a Code Geass reference, then I know that you're not ESFJ.


----------



## Glory

ISFP


----------



## Dawd

Hotline Miami?


----------



## Glory

This is from his last album, but Perturbator made a few tracks for the Hotline Miami soundtrack, yer.


----------



## Empty

ESTP?


----------



## an absurd man

INTJ


----------



## 66393

HAHHAA. This was hilarious. Is this the same Domo Genesis from OF? LOL. ESFP.

(Whoever types my song, I've been dabbling with very interesting music lately, to say the least)


----------



## Golden Rose

ESTP. Always interesting tracks from you, I like it.


----------



## an absurd man

coy said:


> HAHHAA. This was hilarious. Is this the same Domo Genesis from OF? LOL. ESFP.


lol yea it is. It's the last song on his album _Under The Influence _and it caught me by surprise. I found it funny although I don't smoke anymore.

(skip this post)


----------



## Empty

an absurd man said:


> INTJ


I thought ENTP.


----------



## JasmineDarlene

@Hotes McGoats: INFP


----------



## 124567

ISFP


----------



## Golden Rose

ENFJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP


----------



## 124567

ISTP


----------



## pivot_turn

ENTJ - I thought that maybe could be a type that might be provoked to that kind of feeling.


----------



## 124567

IXFJ


----------



## yippy

Ehmmm. Your signature says INFP. So. INFP? Oh. And I know you :tongue: #NotReallyFair but have been wanting to post something in this thread for days and no it can't wait.


----------



## leigha

I love To Kill A King! I guessed INFP before I saw your signature.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

honestly i am going to guess the person above as INFPs, because the forum is filled with them xD


----------



## yippy

@callmeleigha >.> that's embarassing......................I thought I clicked on the thingy that makes the signature thingy invisible. Attempt two

Edit: It works now...


----------



## sin

@johnson.han.3 
ISFJ. My mathematical proof:

* *




Bandaids = Medical aid
Bandaids + Children = Medical aid for children
Mother Teresa takes care of suffering children
Mother Teresa = ISFJ
IS = 15, F = Five , J = /
15 / 5 = 3
Half Life 3 confirmed


----------



## Purrfessor

ENFP. It's interesting you chose the Besaid - it has a more extraverted feel to it than other soundtracks in the game. And well that combined with presumably being a fan of the game, I state ENFP.


----------



## Orgho

the very clean violin sond is Si to me. The slight dark romantic melody is Fe, also introverted and accusatory. ISFJ


----------



## pivot_turn

ISTP






And for the record, I don't know Spanish much at all, so I don't exactly know the meaning of the lyrics of this song.


----------



## sootyflues

ESFP?






I think this should be obvious..


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Is the person above me INTJ?


----------



## Golden Rose

INFJ


----------



## leigha

Ixfp


----------



## Purrfessor

ISFP.


----------



## Retsu

Stelliferous said:


> ISFP.


Kinda hard without words but ESTJ


----------



## Purrfessor

Retsu said:


> Kinda hard without words but ESTJ


ENxJ

Words:


----------



## jjcu

Isfp maybe.


----------



## 124567

Sounds like XSFP world





I'm soooooo angry now! :angry:


----------



## Orgho

I know I like/d this kind of music, specially in my teen years. 
INFJ darkness. :wink:


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'll say IxFJ


----------



## leigha

Damn, Storm Trooper can play like hell. ISTP?


----------



## Macrosapien

HMMM LET ME GUESS.... UMMMM.... ENFJ maybah? Your signature made that entirely easy... I like this song a lot, the melody, it reminds me of a a video game.


----------



## jjcu

I'm guessing estj.


----------



## Purrfessor

INFP - very warming song


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFJ


----------



## Malandro

INFJ






I am so sorry


----------



## Bassmasterzac

ACDC - Back In Black

No video needed. Everybody knows it.


----------



## Ninjaws

Bassmasterzac said:


> ACDC - Back In Black
> 
> No video needed. Everybody knows it.


XSTP.


----------



## backdrop12

INTJ for sure man .






I remember as a kid having a WDW cassette tape and I always put this song on replay X3. Call me crazy but I always went to Disney World as a kid and I adore the music there <3 .


----------



## jjcu

ENFJ or ENFP, I like it. Sounds happy. :happy:






I liked this song when I was young too. :laughing: I didn't know the lyrics though.


----------



## pivot_turn

INFP? First I thought extraverted, but somehow it struck me as introverted after all. And I like that song too.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Ninjaws said:


> XSTP.


Correct. ESTP. 

INTJ.


----------



## Retsu

pivot_turn said:


> INFP? First I thought extraverted, but somehow it struck me as introverted after all. And I like that song too.


ESFP


----------



## Adena

ISFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFP


----------



## Straystuff

Ahahaha that song, I'm crying, ESTP?? :'D


----------



## Orgho

ESTJ

and because of valentine's day:


----------



## Pathosray

INTP; Minchin is always fun, always feels like he is playing it straight then bam, there comes the hilarity.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ. Also, please, pinch me next time I start playing something other than Zelda, especially New Vegas or Counter-strike. They take all the time in world away from me.


----------



## jjcu

Enfp? or Infp. Sounds cool.


----------



## Straystuff

ISFP, maybe ESFP


----------



## bleghc

Pretty much screams ESTP.





I have no clue what the music video is on but I like the sound of the music so good enough for me.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Cash Cash - Surrender has an ENFP vibe though especially the lyrics.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

It's a hard one. He's awesome at playing piano though, would probably say INTJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTP... maybe. From lyrics, mostly.


----------



## starvingautist

That's unlike anything I've heard before. I'm a bit stumped. INFJ?


----------



## Petrahygen

Gut says an Fi user. I'd say INFP. Or possibly INTJ.


----------



## Glory

ESTP?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFP


----------



## Malandro

@Axwell I've had a recent obsession with this AND Bound 2 despite writing off Kanye and his new stuff. I'm sure I've posted them at least 12 times by now XD

INFJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

@sharlzkidarlz They're certainly good songs. I do enjoy some of Kanye's earlier works such as the songs from his album Graduation. Have you heard 'Only One' and 'FourFiveSeconds'? 

ISTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ:・ﾟ ISTP WAVE!!:„ø¤º°¨ ¨°º¤KEEP THE ISTP GOING ¸„ø¤º°¨ ¨°º¤øº LETS GO ISTP!¤¤º°¨¨°º¤øº¤ø„¸¸ø¤º°¨„ ø¤º°¨¨°º


----------



## Ninjaws

ENTP


----------



## Malandro

@Axwell Who hasn't heard Four Five Seconds? That song's okay. I don't know his album stuff very well, but his old singles were really good. I miss stuff like Homecoming and Good Life.

ISTP


----------



## Petrahygen

ENTP.


----------



## HARVA

ESTP


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Okay, @HARVA, I'm probably wrong. I toyed around this for awhile. I'm gonna guess ISFP.


Popular Mechanics for Lovers (LIVE) - Beulah


----------



## Petrahygen

ISFP. INFP would be my runner-up.


----------



## Ninjaws

You sir have a good taste in music! 

ESTP/ESFP because Leppard.


----------



## Malandro

INFJ


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Se-dominant, I feel like it's Fe in expression but the fact I'm sensing F higher than T could be F, ESFP... I dunno


----------



## Malandro

ENTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESFP


----------



## Glory

ESFP for you too, bud.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

INTJ to my dear fellow 9w8.







Tool - Stinkfist


Puer


----------



## Retsu

WhereverIMayRoam said:


> INTJ to my dear fellow 9w8.


ENTP


----------



## pivot_turn

INFP

I'm going with Eurovision too:


----------



## Retsu

pivot_turn said:


> INFP
> 
> I'm going with Eurovision too:


*ISFP* - damn the first time I heard Euphoria, I knew it had to win. Incredible song :>


----------



## Angina Jolie

Retsu said:


> *ISFP* - damn the first time I heard Euphoria, I knew it had to win. Incredible song :>


ENFP weirdly

We can totally continue on this note


----------



## Retsu

Shameless Nation said:


> ENFP weirdly
> 
> We can totally continue on this note


*ESFP*
GO GO
GO WILD DANCES
I'M GONNA TAKE A MYA WILD CHENSZ


----------



## Malandro

ISFP

Gotta break this Eurovision train 






Sorry, this song is in my head again XD


----------



## Retsu

sharlzkidarlz said:


> ISFP
> 
> Gotta break this Eurovision train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this song is in my head again XD


It's Digimon, this is acceptable. 

Eh ESFP I guess. Don't like the Japanese OST for Digimon


----------



## HARVA

ENTP for the instrumentals [1:00]


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ vibes


----------



## 124567

ENFP





 @Axwell
I also love pandas


----------



## HARVA

INFJ. That's a good music background for Axwell's signature =D


----------



## Golden Rose

ENFP


----------



## Petrahygen

ENFP. 2nd guess=INFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP song.


----------



## Blue Soul

I would guess ESTP, but then it's too much introversion in the video to fit.


----------



## HARVA

... continuing for @Blue Soul 

LSS


----------



## Petrahygen

INFx. Going for INFJ.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTP


----------



## HARVA

ESTP


----------



## jjcu

Enfj or maybe Esfj.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

xSFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISTP


----------



## Conterphobia

ESTP


----------



## HARVA

INTJ ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Petrahygen

ESTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ, damn not heard Robbie Williams in years!


----------



## HARVA

ESFP


----------



## Derange At 170

^ INFP


----------



## Conterphobia

INTJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFP


----------



## Little_Bird

^ISTP 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yjUthrVffeg


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Little_Bird said:


> ^ISTP
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yjUthrVffeg


(nevermind)

ISFJ


----------



## raskoolz

ESTP


----------



## Petrahygen

^^Ouch, too long. But I tried anyway...ESFJ. ENFJ as my second. INFJ be my third.


----------



## mashedpotato

INFP


----------



## Ninjaws

ENTP


----------



## AphexTwin

I wanna say intp. But maybe intj. 

Bah, say I haven't posted enough to be able to include videos. 'Saving us a riot' - Phoria. 
Go.


----------



## Ninjaws

Celeste_ said:


> I wanna say intp. But maybe intj.
> 
> Bah, say I haven't posted enough to be able to include videos. 'Saving us a riot' - Phoria.
> Go.


ISFP. Beautiful song.


----------



## pivot_turn

ENTP. That one was somehow difficult.


----------



## pivot_turn

Double post.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ, not heard this song in a while!


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISxP, maybe.


----------



## mashedpotato

ISFP


----------



## Ninjaws

mashedpotato said:


> ISFP


ESFJ


----------



## mashedpotato

Ninjaws said:


> ESFJ


INFP, maybe?


----------



## Blue Soul

mashedpotato said:


> INFP, maybe?


----------



## Ninjaws

mashedpotato said:


> INFP, maybe?


I have nothing better to do so don't mind me spamming these things. 

Sounds Fe dom. ExFJ again.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFP


----------



## mashedpotato

Ninjaws said:


> I have nothing better to do so don't me spamming these things.
> 
> Sounds Fe dom. ExFJ again.


ISTJ?? I have to until I get it right. :th_sur:

Dead giveaway here.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP.


----------



## Ninjaws

Axwell said:


> ENFP


Relaxed and chill. xSTP.



>


I'm tempted to say INFP.



>


ENFP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTP


----------



## Blue Soul

Axwell said:


>


ISFJ.


----------



## Ninjaws

Blue Soul said:


> ISFJ.


INTJ


----------



## Ninjaws

Axwell said:


> ENFP


ISFJ


----------



## kiriosa

INTP


----------



## Malandro

INFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ixfp, I think Birdy is an ISFP but that song screams INFP. (that was for @kiriosa) 

Oops, @sharlzkidarlz be a ninja. ESFP for n-sync song!


----------



## Little_Bird

Axwell said:


> Ixfp, I think Birdy is an ISFP but that song screams INFP. (that was for @kiriosa)
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, @sharlzkidarlz be a ninja. ESFP for n-sync song!



I agree, Birdy definitely seems like an ISFP, but the songs is very xNFPish.
You confuse me Axwell!! You show so many different colors! Umm, ISTP??

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0nVaxTjx03w


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENFJ perhaps?


----------



## NurseCat

INTP going by song and Nep pic. 






Just gonna post what I'm listening to atm. Don't read into it too much, anybody.


----------



## Glory

ESFJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

estj


----------



## the401

esfp

here you go...... one of the classics that all the 95s would know.

one of my first favorite songs


----------



## HARVA

ESFJ


----------



## Malandro

ISFJ


----------



## jjcu

Nice, I think it sounds ESFP. Yeah..


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ISFJ 




My bet: xNFJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESxP. *cough*


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

se-ish? really? O_O @_Axwell_
the song I posted def reeks of 100% ni/fe so I'd say infj
the lyrics are totally relateable to nfs, especialy nfj ppl
or enfp
anyway, enxp




bet: estp
DON'T JUST TYPE A SONG ESTP BECAUSE IT'S POPULAR


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Axwell /\ Ingrosso =/= relatable Lyrics. Axwells songs serve no underlying or symbolic meaning, the lyrics are purposely bad. It's simple dance music which is appealing to Se doms. That's why I said ESxP. The song is also a marketing ploy for the Axwell /\ Ingrosso brand which gives the song an ESTP feel to it. 

_*skip me* _


----------



## Ninjaws

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> se-ish? really? O_O @_Axwell_
> the song I posted def reeks of 100% ni/fe so I'd say infj
> the lyrics are totally relateable to nfs, especialy nfj ppl
> or enfp
> anyway, enxp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet: estp
> DON'T JUST TYPE A SONG ESTP BECAUSE IT'S POPULAR


ESFP


----------



## Malandro

ENFJ






Excuse me, I'm in this mood again XD


----------



## Derange At 170

ISFP? ^


----------



## Gman1

ESTJ


----------



## Ninjaws

agwood said:


> ESTJ


ESTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP


----------



## Darkbloom

ESFP

https://youtu.be/szuISM7_3BQ


----------



## Sygma

ISFJ


----------



## Fern

ISTP


----------



## Ninjaws

Fern said:


> ISTP


ESTP for the lulz.


----------



## KingAndrew

INTJ


----------



## Petrahygen

ENTJ.





I know I posted this already on another topic, but whatever.


----------



## Fern

INFJ


----------



## Retsu

INTJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENFJ.


----------



## Ninjaws

ISTP


----------



## Fern

INTP


----------



## Golden Rose

ENFJ


----------



## Retsu

ENFJ


----------



## leigha

ISFJ?


----------



## selena87

xNFP, leaning I because it's rather slow


----------



## Ninjaws

Retsu said:


> ENFJ


That's from Chris Isaac, right? Such a great song. 
@callmeleigha INTP?

Ninja'd by @selena87 
ISTP?


----------



## Wisteria

I-TJ?


----------



## KingAndrew

INFJ


----------



## SuedeSwede

ISTP?


----------



## Amy

INFP


----------



## simonstar

Istj

(sorry didn't realize couldn't post a video yet just skip me)


----------



## AyumiFey

ISFP? 

I'm so bad at this it's gonna be fun to compare what I think later with the true type.


----------



## Belrose

INFP

This one starts to take it up a notch at about 1:00 since it is a bit slow to start.


----------



## AyumiFey

My first thought was ENTP for some reason. Then I changed it into INTJ and I think I'll stand by it (I also had a INFP in my mind for a second as the song kinda reminded me one of the INFP girl I know online, it's something she would like, I think). 


__
https://soundcloud.com/kat-smalley%2Ftake-a-hint-cover


----------



## Ninjaws

ISTP?


----------



## Petrahygen

^Hard one. ENFP and ISFP are strong possibilities. If I had to decide, then ISFP.


----------



## Glory

ISFP ... that was good.


----------



## AyumiFey

INTP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP


----------



## KevinHeaven

Istp
^

My song is Marina and the Diamonds - Savages 

https://youtu.be/rxaTAFXgykU


----------



## malphigus

Er.... INFJ? xNFJ?


----------



## Kito

Uh. ESTP?


----------



## AyumiFey

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

Maybe infp? It seems a little extroverted to me though, just a bit.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFP


----------



## Gman1

Interesting vid. I say ISFP.


----------



## Sygma

ENTP


----------



## AyumiFey

INFP?


----------



## Sygma

INTJ


----------



## Ninjaws

ESTP


----------



## jjcu

ENTP? 






Haha..


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne




----------



## Ninjaws

ISFP


----------



## Orgho

ESTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Listened to it for about five minutes. INFP.


----------



## Gman1

ISTP


----------



## Petrahygen

ENFJ. I first thought ENFP. xD


----------



## Amy

ESTP, maybe ENTP.


----------



## Fern

ESFP. I love Imagine Dragons


----------



## benamoorchan

Ixfp, fi dominant https://youtu.be/fxPbfvG_gH8


----------



## Petrahygen

ENTP.





The following guess should be interesting...


----------



## jjcu

I'll guess infp... or intp.


----------



## Ninjaws

ESTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

IxFP


----------



## KevinHeaven

INFP

https://youtu.be/5BSBl16q7_A


----------



## BlackFandango

ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISxP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ


----------



## BlackFandango

ENTP

I just wanna point out how surreal it is that this game has lasted almost a year, and has over a thousand replies. When I started it, I just expected it to go for maybe a week and die out.


----------



## Fluctuate

INFJ
@BlackFandango- this was a great idea for a post. Nice job 








This guy's personality isn't actually the same as mine... but I've never heard a song that seemed to reflect my type


----------



## kevinlolwut

ENFP


----------



## Amy

ESTP


----------



## Fern

ENFP. I'd actually never heard this song before!! I like it.


----------



## SysterMatic

ISTP.


----------



## Fern

ENTP Enneagram 3w2?


----------



## Innogen

I get an INFP vibe from it.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Double post


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTP


----------



## Derange At 170

ESxP?

A piece I'm currently teaching myself how to play:


----------



## jjcu

I'm thinking Istp or Intp.


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## Fern

INTJ


----------



## Amy

ESTJ


----------



## Fluctuate

ISFP ESTP?


----------



## Fern

I've heard that song sooo many times, and I never once realized it was good old Kendrick singing!

Also... ENFP


----------



## KevinHeaven

ESFJ??? Have no idea


https://youtu.be/0bqngVOFmig


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm not sure, ESFP maybe?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

INFJ


----------



## KevinHeaven

Istp

https://youtu.be/O4IgYxHEAuk


----------



## KevinHeaven

GoosePeelings said:


> I'm not sure, ESFP maybe?


I was just listening to this!


----------



## Gman1

INFJ


----------



## Amy

ESTP?


----------



## bohemianx

Infj. . .


----------



## Wisteria

^INTJ


----------



## 124567

ISFP

*​*


----------



## jjcu

Infp


----------



## Gman1

INTJ?


----------



## Ninjaws

ESTP Mario is tired of your shit.


----------



## Fluctuate

Ninjaws said:


> ESTP Mario is tired of your shit.


ENTJ


----------



## Ninjaws

ISFJ


----------



## Amy

ISTP?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ.


----------



## Innogen

I get a heavy ESTP vibe from that song. With developed Ni.


----------



## anaraqueen

oh, touhou
INFP btw


----------



## Ninjaws

ENFP


----------



## Petrahygen

INTP


----------



## Ninjaws

ISFP. Hardcore emotion.


----------



## Glory

You posted that before, sir && I said ESFJ.


----------



## Ninjaws

Glory said:


> You posted that before, sir && I said ESFJ.


Did I? My memory is rather poor.

*skipme*


----------



## Fer

ENTJ


----------



## Indiscretion

ISFP? I'm new to this - please forgive me if I'm way off...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E8b4xYbEugo


----------



## Conterphobia

That was an awesome music video.

Ne-Ti


----------



## Petrahygen

Ninja'd: ESFP or ESTP

INFP...or generally Fi-dom.


----------



## Wisteria

ENTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

^ Based solely on the song, INFP


----------



## Innogen

I'm thinking ENTP.


----------



## 124567

INFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ExTP


----------



## Ninjaws

ENFP


----------



## Ausserirdische

ISFP


----------



## Petrahygen

ENFP


----------



## Ninjaws

ESTP


----------



## Conterphobia

INTJ. You are a machine.


----------



## ObservantFool

ISxP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTP. 

Not cheating, obviously.


----------



## Glory

INTJ then


----------



## an absurd man

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

Hm, I'm going to guess ISFP. Nice song though.


----------



## starscream430

jjcu said:


> Hm, I'm going to guess ISFP. Nice song though.


Maybe an ENTP :kitteh:


----------



## Conterphobia

ISFP


----------



## Hidden from Sight

ESTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTJ.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTJ


----------



## jjcu

Isfj or Infp. I like it. ^_^


----------



## TimeWillTell

So ISFP <3

So smoothed


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Hmm, something different from what I'm use to. 

Hmm, INFP maybe.


----------



## TimeWillTell

:exterminate:

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP?


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTJ


----------



## SysterMatic

INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

I'd say ESTP


----------



## TimeWillTell

INFJ


----------



## Conterphobia

Don't know


----------



## Glory

xNFJ demagoguery


----------



## Blothmath

ISTP.


----------



## Golden Rose

INFP


----------



## BlackFandango

ESFP


----------



## anaraqueen

infp (her songs are so nice btw)


----------



## Recede

ESFJ


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISTP


----------



## Miss Prince

ESFJ


----------



## Retsu

Miss Prince said:


> ESFJ


INFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

I absolutely can't tell.


----------



## BlackFandango

ISTP. Cool avatar too.


----------



## Glory

ew Ukrainian dialect. INFP for you too, and ISFP for the other guy. Blimey, slow down!


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTP






That's how math lessons were for me.


----------



## BlackFandango

INFP


----------



## Miss Prince

ISFJ


----------



## anaraqueen

INTP, maybe INFP


----------



## jjcu

Either Esfp or Enfp.


----------



## Glory

ISFP perhaps?


----------



## BlackFandango

INTJ


----------



## 124567

INFJ


----------



## jjcu

Infp.


----------



## Ninjaws

ISFJ


----------



## BlackFandango

ISTP


----------



## Conterphobia

INTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP?


----------



## Retsu

slowcoffee said:


> INFP?


Eh... INFJ I guess


----------



## Force Majeure

ESFP? something with sensing at least.

Here is somehting I like and dislike, but it gives a bitter sense of irony that is beautiful at the same time; also frustrating.


----------



## 124567

ISTJ






4:25, oh my god..best part..breathtaking!


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## Innogen

Oooh. ISFJ.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Innogen ENFP


----------



## SysterMatic

INFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISTP.


----------



## 124567

XNTP


----------



## Glory

ISFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTP.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISTP


----------



## bigstupidgrin

ESFP (aside, cool song)


----------



## Conterphobia




----------



## BlackFandango

ENFP and ISFP respectively to the two above me. (And not a great cover of "Blue Monday," I must say.)


----------



## Petrahygen

INFJ/ISFP


----------



## AuroraLight

ENTP


----------



## Innogen

Sounds... INTJ to me. Perhaps tapping into his Fi.


----------



## SysterMatic

InXP


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

xSFJ


----------



## HisPar

nO_d3N1AL 
ESFP or ENFP? No idea really but it just seems like a ton of fun and exploration.


----------



## Conterphobia

INFP


----------



## BlackFandango

ISFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

Good song <3

I have no solid idea about the type at all  So I ll go with xSFJ (ESFJ more than ISFJ).


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTP


----------



## CrispMasterCrunch

ISTP?


----------



## BlackFandango

ISFP (I love that song!)


----------



## Doran Seth

I really like this. I'll say IXXP. I think F and I'm getting an N vibe as well.

INFP final answer!


----------



## AuroraLight

INFJ. Surprisingly i found myself enjoying the song even though it is not what i typically listen to.


----------



## SolusChristus

Of course, the video @AuroraLight posted is blocked in my country... I'm gonna search it myself and answer later.

Ok, I've listened to the previous song and it sounds INxJ to me.


Here's my song:


----------



## Ghostsoul

ISFP


----------



## ai.tran.75

infj


----------



## Petrahygen

IxFP


----------



## Ausserirdische

​ESTP


----------



## Petrahygen

ISxJ. Leaning towards ISFJ more.


----------



## Amy

INxP


----------



## White River

@Karla INTP? I think it's almost impossible to type via musical taste...


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISTP.


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ENTP


----------



## Retsu

ISTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTJ for Rertsu.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INxJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP


----------



## Chouette

ESTP


----------



## Vermilion Bird

IxTP (leaning towards INTP)


----------



## BlackFandango

ENFP


----------



## AuroraLight

INFP


----------



## SysterMatic

ISFP


----------



## Petrahygen

IxFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP


----------



## BlackFandango

slowcoffee said:


> ISFP


INFP


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@BlackFandango INFP


----------



## 124567

INTP






or


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

You had to be difficult and give two choices! INFP!


----------



## Ninjaws

ESTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFJ


----------



## jjcu

Infp maybe?


----------



## Proxybitch

ISFJ


----------



## aendern

Holy shit what a great song @Proxybitch

Am I supposed to type the song or type the person who might like the song?

I'm going to just type the song because everyone I talk to says "I like all music (except country)", so .. LOL

It's super mellow so I'm immediately assuming introvert, probably perceiving dom. So I'd be satisfied with any I__J answer.


----------



## Proxybitch

Paranoid Android said:


> ​ESTP


PPPPPPPPPPPFffttttttttttttt Pink Floyd avatar with Radiohead username and linked Karma Police.

*hugs*


----------



## Proxybitch

emberfly said:


> Holy shit what a great song @Proxybitch
> 
> Am I supposed to type the song or type the person who might like the song?
> 
> I'm going to just type the song because everyone I talk to says "I like all music (except country)", so .. LOL
> 
> It's super mellow so I'm immediately assuming introvert, probably perceiving dom. So I'd be satisfied with any I__J answer.


Youre supposed to type the person who linked the song. So, given my username, avatar, and song, what type am I? 

And badass! I _love _Exile/Vilify. Nice coincidence.


----------



## Ausserirdische

emberfly said:


> Holy shit what a great song @_Proxybitch_
> 
> Am I supposed to type the song or type the person who might like the song?
> 
> I'm going to just type the song because everyone I talk to says "I like all music (except country)", so .. LOL
> 
> It's super mellow so I'm immediately assuming introvert, probably perceiving dom. So I'd be satisfied with any I__J answer.


Yay, Portal

INxP


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

Paranoid Android said:


> Yay, Portal
> 
> INxP


INFP.


----------



## Innogen

Sounds rather Ni-dom to me, but I'm leaning towards INFJ more than INTJ.


----------



## Wisteria

Innogen said:


> Sounds rather Ni-dom to me, but I'm leaning towards INFJ more than INTJ.


INFP, then ISFP.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost

I guess... ENFJ? Or INTx.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

That was beautiful, thank you for that. 

INFJ.


----------



## an absurd man

ESTJ?


----------



## JusticeBreaker

an absurd man said:


> ESTJ?


Seem ENTP to me.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTP.


----------



## BlackFandango

ENFP


----------



## Proxybitch

@BlackFandango

INFJ


----------



## jjcu

Um hm... maybe Enfp. :smile:


----------



## AuroraLight

ENTP or INFP?


----------



## Petrahygen

ISFP


----------



## Who

Music made me think ISTP but lyrics made me lean toward INTP.


----------



## 124567

ENFJ


----------



## Conterphobia

INFJ






What do you think? What type are we?


----------



## aja675

ENFP

UoSYYm1BDxU (Copy-paste the YouTube ID. This song's lyrics are from the perspective of a group of friends encouraging someone who is stuck in the past to move on.)


----------



## White River

ENFJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

I*NT*J


----------



## Fluctuate

ENFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESFP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTJ Neutral Evil


----------



## Conterphobia

ENFJ


----------



## bleghc

It has a strong Se vibe to it - ESxP leaning towards ESFP.






What can I say? I'm always a slut for Disney.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESFJ. 

Damn you, Disney.


----------



## Fluctuate

Definitely some Se... I'll go with ISTP roud:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ExFP


----------



## 124567

INFP


----------



## Fluctuate

INFP #2


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTP


----------



## Conterphobia

SomeLady said:


> @_WikiRevolution_, used to listen alot to that song before  kant you type me as something else :dry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of an angel <3


Apparently I was skipped?


----------



## TimeWillTell

SomeLady said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=206682" target="_blank">WikiRevolution</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, used to listen alot to that song before  kant you type me as something else :dry:
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=122777" target="_blank">slowcoffee</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> something weird happened. video didn't work at first :/ INTP ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of an angel <3


Seems xSFJ but why would I do such thing? 


* *




@Hellomynameiscrazy : ISFP


----------



## Tsubaki

INxP, leaning more towards thinking...


----------



## Skeletalz

(video doesnt work) Guessing xSFP, that guy looks vaguely like Jamie Oliver (ESFP) rocking out judging from his body language.


----------



## Ninjaws

ESxP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTx, not quite my tempo


----------



## 124567

Ni. INFJ, INTJ.

Skip to 0:40


----------



## Loki Grim

INTJ I was just about to post that song (Rolling Stones version,) had it up on YouTube before I played your video without looking at the title..


----------



## jjcu

I think Infj or istp.


----------



## 124567

@Loki Grim ISTP. What a synchronicity! 
^ XSFP


----------



## Who

ISFP


----------



## Ray1500

ISTP


----------



## Blothmath

xNFP, would tend towards E.







Going to cheat a bit, it's an upcoming album, but the length fits the cirteria for a "song" probably...


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Lol. INFP.


----------



## Ninjaws

xSTP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFJ, I liked power metal but the lack of low end and general cliche themes meant that it just got boring for me.






Pretty cool, taking into account that the guy on the vocals left Fates Warning, built furniture for 20 years and then trained his voice back to this level and recorded an album within a few months iirc. Look up the lyrics, understanding them adds so much to an already excellent song. The rest of the album is no worse


----------



## 124567

^Sounds a bit like Dream Theater. INXJ, you always give off Ni vibe 





Is this christian? lol Sounds good anyway! roud:
____________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________





Type both songs


----------



## TimeWillTell

xSFJ for the first

xNFP for the 2nd


----------



## Ray1500

Omg, uh, ESTP?


----------



## Retsu

ENTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFJ?


----------



## Skeletalz

HAHA I never thought Id see russian rap outside of a bunch of teens blasting it on the bus , that video is so cheap and random that it looks like some sort of parody

* *




AA NUUUU CHEEKI BREEKI I V DAMKE




Ill go with xSTP





Theres something familiar about this... Props if you can figure out what it is


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Yeah, that guy cracks me up as well. Pretty sure it really is a parody to "cloud rap".
Back to the topic...
Fantastic video. Getting strong INFJ vibes due to lyrics, ISTP by music... Let it be INTJ.


----------



## Skeletalz

xNFPish

Still waiting for an answer about that video, Id hate to give hints since it would be too easy 

Play them right after each other


----------



## TimeWillTell

esfp


----------



## jjcu

I'm thinking maybe Enxp?


----------



## TimeWillTell

isfp


----------



## 124567

What the :laughing: xNTP






Even I have an evil side :kitteh:





Type båf!


----------



## TimeWillTell

båf!

ENFP


----------



## 124567

xSTJ


----------



## an absurd man

ExFP


----------



## 124567

INXJ





She's perfect.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes Bollywood. 

I could see xNFJ.

Ghagra, the name of this song, is a type of dress. :kitteh:


----------



## 124567

'All' bollywood songs are EXFX :laughing: That one more ENFP :crazy:





Lemme listen to my own country's music  OMG the clothes :blushed: I have one white and one blue 
No lyrics/translation  Learn to *type* based on 'body language'/dance/overall energy


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ok, ENFP then 






* *





*For those who want to discover this amazing artist more in depth *


----------



## 124567

hahahaha love his energy! ENXP :crazy:


----------



## Skeletalz

INTJ. Why? Id listen to that . One thing that would improve the song would be a little more fusion between the high stuff and the guitars. Make the higher range more detached from the song, as if it was muffled or distorted like a drawl, a little more "distance" or something like that, a more ethereal feel, something like this (or The West Pole by The Gathering, I posted that earlier):







* *




This song is about the story of jesus' death, I came to that conclusion when looking at the lyrics one day. Its so obvious yet hidden as well, here are a few snippets:

Breaking – writhing – *God’s pain eternal*

With blind resolve – killing the child - the christian god is commonly shown as one who controls everything, the death of jesus would be one of those things.

Destroyed and beaten – a black shadow looms
Destroyed and beaten – the shadow looms - the beginning of whats about to happen

Take me
Laid – exposed
And dead
A world bears upon
This wretched creature - the death of Jesus atoned for everyone's sins afaik

Heres where it seems to differ.

The prayers of relief – soon unanswered - Things havent gotten any better

The child – further into the dark fades - IDK really

Obliterated by the hands of the now dead - The romans dun it

Upon my side they rest - They went to heaven as well or whatever

*Looking at the lyrics again, I see another way how this song could be interpreted - depression. It sure makes a lot more sense with the general theme of the album as well.*





* *




Here are a few more exmples of what I mean

[video]https://youtu.be/nBJuQz1riY0?t=23m59s[/video]

[video]https://youtu.be/nBJuQz1riY0?t=48m42s[/video]
This one is perfect


----------



## Angina Jolie

INxP


----------



## 124567

^IXFP
@Skeletalz I really like your music taste!  
But that's what makes 'empire' special. The point is to make it sound forceful/intense I guess haha.





She funny xD


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

isfp?


----------



## aja675

INFP


----------



## 124567

Wow how I disliked that song sorry :/ Plz don't take personally. ESFP theme song.


----------



## aja675

ESFP






Bye bye baby - lyrics - Diggiloo Thrush


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Isfj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISFJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

e_fp lol


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## bleghc

Gives off a feeler-y Se vibe! ESFP? Or just an ENFJ with well-developed Se. Can't tell between Fi or Fe.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

__fp?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

lol


----------



## Skeletalz

ESFJ

* *




fucking weebs


----------



## pivot_turn

ESTP


----------



## Skeletalz

IxFP


* *




That aint ESTP bro. Id say its INTJ but thats just me


----------



## 124567

ISTP





Uhm..only Brad as Louis in interview with the vampire, and in Troy, did impress me much :laughing:
Also, I don't like Elvis LOL. That :ninja: tho.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ESTx






(since we're doing 90s desert music videos )


----------



## Wisteria

ESxP


----------



## Fern

ISFP


----------



## aswanisonfire

IxFP?~ leaning towards N tho


----------



## Ray1500

ESTJ


----------



## jjcu

Infp or maybe Enfp






uffer:


----------



## December's Eve

ISFJ. Also, thank you for posting that! Gosh, what a beautiful song.






(Sorry about that. I've had Dr. Horrible stuck in my head ALL DAY.)


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTJ 8w9 






Careful what you put on your hair people.


----------



## Wisteria

ENTP
another 2007 throwback


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTP. nice song


----------



## 124567

XNFP


----------



## aswanisonfire

ISTJ? the song reminds me of arctic monkeys why'd you only call me when your high


----------



## Ray1500

Well... that was interesting. ISTP.


----------



## Tsubaki

ISFP! Totally!


----------



## bleghc

I like to imagine that the guy's a Ne dom trying to get his Se on. But... nah. Probably ESTP. Or an ISTP daydreaming. But... y' know... silly me, sensors can't daydream! To the person after me, please make sure to listen to the entire song. It's rude when you don't.


----------



## ObservantFool

ENFP


----------



## Ray1500

Very relaxing. INFJ


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFP 4w5. Obviously.


----------



## Tsubaki

This just screams SP in my opinion...
ESTP?





cool


----------



## jjcu

I'm thinking Enfp


----------



## bleghc

Just searched up the translation. Sounds like someone with unhealthy Si. INFP, maybe? 






I would like to credit @yet another intj for posting this on another thread and showing the members of PerC the beauty that is this song.


----------



## yet another intj

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Just searched up the translation. Sounds like someone with unhealthy Si. INFP, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to credit @_yet another intj_ for posting this on another thread and showing the members of PerC the beauty that is this song.


It's just my humble effort to imply that I'm feeling out of tune today.


----------



## aswanisonfire

@Hella Rad Trash 
damn those are some soul full melodies ..im speechless.
Infp? or maybe even isfj


----------



## Hiraeth

ISTP


----------



## TimeWillTell

infj


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

What the fuck was that. 

ESFP.


----------



## bleghc

Jesus, your music taste is ESTP as fuck. Either an ESTP who's seen and done too much shit to last an infinite amount of lifetimes or an ISTP who's in their head way too often. Pfft, lame. I'm leaving now. Off to jack off to Ed Sheeran's music like the indie fuck I am.


----------



## lithium394

From that song, I'd infer IxFP probably ISFP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP much?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESTP. 



Hella Rad Trash said:


> Jesus, your music taste is ESTP as fuck. Either an ESTP who's seen and done too much shit to last an infinite amount of lifetimes or an ISTP who's in their head way too often. Pfft, lame. I'm leaving now. Off to jack off to Ed Sheeran's music like the indie fuck I am.


An ISTP whose in their head way too often. roud:


----------



## 124567

xNTJ


----------



## Hiraeth

ISFP


----------



## Conterphobia

ISFJ


----------



## SilverFalcon

ENTP


----------



## Hiraeth

NT. INTP, ENTP maybe.


----------



## Angina Jolie

inxj


----------



## Innogen

Sounds INFJ to me. I like it.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Seemed really ISFP to me.






All credits to @Tsubaki for showing me that ^^


----------



## Jakuri

IxFP was my first impression. (That was for Imogen Heap's)

Edit: arghhhhh someone posted before me XD
ok, trying it again with @WikiRevolution's song

Edit 2: lol that song. xSTP?

For the sake of completeness, I am posting all three parts.
Part I:




Part II:




Part III:




All of them have English translations, in case you are interested in lyrics (it's sung in hymmnos, a made-up language specifically for Ar Tonelico series). Love this. Especially the last part. Heart-warming!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFJ


----------



## Petrahygen

ISFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENFJ


----------



## Conterphobia

ENTP Lets just ignore that. Like Fi-Ne


----------



## Nick_

Istp


----------



## Jakuri

ESTP


----------



## Exquisitor

INFP.


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni-Te



Exquisitor said:


> INFP.


Want to play a game called mafia?

http://personalitycafe.com/mafia/


----------



## Metalize

ISFP... weird choice, but my ISFP friend liked to listen to similar music.


----------



## Jakuri

INTx...will go with INTP. Liked that song, I have to say


----------



## 124567

INFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

Imo, it's never too late to apologize.

Fi - Ne

INFP


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENFP


----------



## madchuckle

INTP - Ti-Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Je-dom, ESTJ?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INFJ.


----------



## 124567

@Axwell, money, drinkin, smokin, bitches ESTP
@WikiRevolution Not if someone intentionally repeats a 'mistake'. Fool me once, shame on you, twice, shame on me.





Now im gangsta


----------



## TimeWillTell

LoveLady said:


> @Axwell, money, drinkin, smokin, bitches ESTP
> @WikiRevolution Not if someone intentionally repeats a 'mistake'. Fool me once, shame on you, twice, shame on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now imma gangsta


I resonate a lot with this wisdom, I however don't equate apologies to pardon. I still believe apologies need to be made everytime with the purpose of being honest with yourself rather than being forgiven.

INFP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@ LoveLady Fe. ENFJ I'd say
@_Axwell_ that look at 0.42 is so ESTP I can't :laughing:

Wiki don't have time to do yours now sowwy


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@psychedelicmango ENTP and...LMAO!


----------



## briansen

ENTP


----------



## Doran Seth

INFJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

INxJ? F > J


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

My ears are seriously damaged  So it could compete between INTJ & ENTP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

@psychedelicmango 
decidedly not a vegetable  aka ENxP


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> My ears are seriously damaged  So it could compete between INTJ & ENTP


a friendly type. ExxP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

@FluffyTheAnarchist show us yours, don't be shy ;P


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENFP


----------



## Nick_

Enfp


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTP


----------



## Wisteria

ESTP
edit: that was for Nick_

ISFJ


----------



## 124567

ISTP. I like that song


----------



## an absurd man

Ni... INxJ. Maybe I'm biased. I can always count on Hans Zimmer for my daily shot of epic.


----------



## Skeletalz

Thats some NTP right there


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Ni+Fe INFJ


----------



## Nick_

Isfp


----------



## SysterMatic

EXTP ahahahahha


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFP

Which reminds me


----------



## Skeletalz

IxFP





My symbolism detector is off the charts


----------



## Pathosray

INFJ

The Imagery and atmosphere invoked makes it seem that way.


----------



## Exquisitor

ESTP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Not sure, if she's Ne-Fi-Te or Ni-Te-Fi 
But ENFP makes more sense to me than INTJ.


----------



## Nick_

Esfp


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ESFP


----------



## Tsubaki

That song really makes me think of an ESFJ ^^






(I LOVE this AMV <3)


----------



## Angina Jolie

Stereotypically I would say ESFP


----------



## Nick_

Enfj


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

The song seems esfp.


----------



## C47

@jjcu ISFJ


----------



## December's Eve

I wanna say ISFP?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENFP. I'd say ENxP but "you seem perfect to me" and "we'll show them what living should be" sounds Fi rather than Fe.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ESTP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTP :laughing:


----------



## SysterMatic

Infp


----------



## Nick_

Infj


----------



## Sporadic Aura

xxfj


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Ni. INFJ.


----------



## Skeletalz

IxFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

Cool beats! Luv it! INTJ


----------



## Exquisitor

Feels ISTP to me.


----------



## Wisteria

Ni/Ti vibe. INTJ or ISTP.


----------



## Darkbloom

INFP, it's seems more Si and Ne than Ni and Se for some reason, and Fi-ish

https://youtu.be/W4LUCE7suIQ
Yep, I know you probably don't understand a word of it, just go by the sound and video

* *




She got away with murder way too easily xD


----------



## SysterMatic

Isfj... Don't know why though


----------



## Exquisitor

Strikes me as pretty Si. I'll say ISFJ.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENFJ


----------



## Skeletalz

Man thats an excellent example of a song that says nothing. Theres the reason why I dont listen to a lot of rhcp, without fail large parts of their albums are in the style of something you put into the background and forget about.

Ima go with ISTP because everything remotely exciting but not too vocal is getting labled as ISTP, cant think of anything better


----------



## TimeWillTell

I could see ENTJ


----------



## Skeletalz

Lol thats actually ESTP , second bet would be xNTP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFP

Wiki you're obsessed man haha

@_Skeletalz_ it doesn't have to make sense, it has a good bassline and random fun lyrics, that's good enough for me. A song doesn't have to have deep, meaningful lyrics to create an impression. It's totally subjective whether it will or not. But I agree rhcp music is generally forgettable.


----------



## Skeletalz

God damnit its ISTP again, what is it about STP that makes it pop up so much? Like where the hell are the ISTJ songs?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Something like Si. SFJ.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Amazing. ENTP.


----------



## Exquisitor

Feels very ESTP.






(Lyrics start at 1:13.)


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENFJ. I love Emilliana's voice


----------



## TimeWillTell

_ISFP

_


----------



## Nick_

Intp


----------



## 124567

xNTP





'Adam' :kitteh:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP.:kitteh:


----------



## Nick_

Istj


----------



## 124567

ENXP


----------



## Tsubaki

ISFP, maybe?


----------



## jjcu

Estj or Entj


----------



## TimeWillTell

@LoveLady : What you typed ESTP, I thought was more an ESTJ criticism. Interesting nonetheless, thanks 
@jjcu : your link didn't work for me, so I typed the song in the spoiler ISFP  

* *


----------



## 124567

ENFJ





Skip to 1:24


----------



## Nick_

Entj


----------



## Enygmatic

Great song - ESTJ


----------



## Retsu

ESFJ


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP, vocals are pretty good, definitely something Id listen to if the song was right


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESTP


----------



## Jakuri

INxP...Felt Ne/Si.

Edit: changed the song out of a whim...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

INTP


----------



## 124567

ISTP










Oh my God what a voice..such melancholy :blushed:

Type both ^^


----------



## Tsubaki

It seems kind of ISFP to me...


----------



## Wisteria

ESTJ


----------



## 124567

ISFJ. I love that song.


----------



## 124567

Double post :exterminate:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Didn't mean to skip LoveLady

INxP 4w5




jennalee said:


> ESTJ


Lol this song takes me back. I remember when it first came out they played it on the radio all day long. So one afternoon I was lazying with an estp classmate at home and it started playing, and she started ranting, "what kind of song is this? everything is changing and I don't know why?? what kind of person writes a song like that? an antisocial misfit?! Get a life already!" it was pretty funny seeing her getting worked up over a song haha.

Imma say isfx because they stereotypically don't like change.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTP. No cheating.




Translation of second verse... kind of... too lazy to do the rest.

* *




Passing by the poplars and fields full of ripe rye,
With Yesenin's ghost wandering, a cross, a prayer and chrism,
Watching the Earth out of minivan and sky over it,
We can overcome it all, and if not, I'm no longer Aquarius,
Our world drown loners like puppies.
I was an alien, but OXPA, Porchy and Ilya are more than family to me.
Making up a bomb at night, packing it with all I could,
I wanted to be a part of something bigger than myself.
World is so empty, even if you know half of its population.
I'm not a biorobot with a positive smile of komsomolets.
Hey! I don't want your panacea,
Home-made Paracelcius, going hard is the ultimate goal for me.
Feeling tired? We don't care, Tony Stark is our role model;
Couple of countries and highways, Krasnodar, Tatarstan, Moscow,
Passports, noisy stages, hype
Starting at MKAD, and all the way to Madagascar


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP


----------



## Skeletalz

IxFP weird ass Fi song


----------



## Jakuri

INxJ? I see Ni-ish symbolism. (rich but shallow one vs. "heh screw that guy, I am not shallow!")


----------



## Jakuri

ENxP, leaning toward ENFP. Seeing Ne (seeing current reality as prison+desire for new possibilities, in this case holiday in the sun); inferior Si coming from bodily conditions growing from dissatisfaction ("aches and stomach pains"). 

^ that was for Blur's song. Typing the Cirno song.

Ok, I am guessing ⑨⑨⑨⑨.....all right, j/k. ENFP.

This time, a Korean song -- by one of my favourite artists:




p.s. This singer's MBTI type is fairly well known in Korea. Revealing it when I post the next song, after someone types this song 

EDIT: @slowcoffee you might be interested in this XD (putting in spoiler since this song wasn't meant to be (re-)typed):

* *


----------



## Bunny

I'm going to say ISFJ, although I am not positive on this song it's a little difficult to pinpoint.


----------



## Jakuri

Jakuri said:


> p.s. This singer's MBTI type is fairly well known in Korea. Revealing it when I post the next song, after someone types this song


As I promised...Seo Taiji is considered to be an INTJ. 
Pointed and eviscerating criticism of all the harms being done under the name of anonymity. 
Sharp, insightful lyrics of societal criticism coupled with heavy rock melody give me goosebumps!

As for the above song, SP-esque action-oriented lyrics, and a streak of inferior Fe. Going with ISTP.


----------



## Wisteria

INxJ


----------



## Jakuri

INFP





EDIT: found the video that has lyrics on itself!


----------



## Bunny

That screams INFJ to me.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

xSFP.


----------



## Skeletalz

IxTP


----------



## jjcu

Intj or istp


----------



## Bunny

IxFP, I detect more of a Sensor vibe but I could be wrong.


----------



## Nick_

INFJ


----------



## Conterphobia

INTJ Good song, great musicianship.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENFJ


----------



## 124567

ENFP





much cute :kitteh:


----------



## TimeWillTell

isfp


----------



## Skeletalz

INTP


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTJ making fun of a bunch of ESxP


----------



## Monteskiusz

ENTP? ENFP? hmm
ENTP maybe. Hmm maybe INTP. It looks like NTP in my opinion.


----------



## TimeWillTell

@Sad Wanderer, imo, the last song I posted was more ENTJ.

love the song you posted  Maybe INTJ? or INFP?


----------



## frietfriet

ESFP? ISFP? not sure


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP


----------



## Skeletalz

IxFP

Must listen for anyone who hasnt seen this yet








WikiRevolution said:


> INTJ making fun of a bunch of ESxP


Lol I love ESxPs, Im getting more of a ExTPs and/or ISTPs making fun of russian thugs and being hilariously successful at it kind of vibe from that.


----------



## Jakuri

IxFP? Slightly leaning toward ISFP


----------



## Bunny

I'm going to say INFJ again, I can't think of another type that could fit that song as much.


----------



## Nick_

INTJ


----------



## Jakuri

xSFP? Hmmm..







Wytch said:


> I'm going to say INFJ again, I can't think of another type that could fit that song as much.


Haha yes that was what I expected also


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTP






:laughing:


----------



## Monteskiusz

Obviously ENTJ no other way around.
Also


----------



## Nick_

INFJ


----------



## Ninjaws

ESFP. Makes no sense but has the vibes man.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Ne! 
ENFP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTJ all the way.


----------



## Zeta Neprok

Some sort of ENxP.


----------



## Innogen

Mmm... a song about being completely fed up with someone I find very hard to type. What comes to mind is xSFJ, not entirely sure why though. Just a hunch.


----------



## Glory

Oh gawwd... ISFP


----------



## Bunny

ISTx


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ISTP


----------



## Nick_

ISFP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP


----------



## Cesspool

YOU DIDN'T POST A SONG


----------



## Monteskiusz

IXTJ
S vibe
Maybe INTP


----------



## Cesspool

ENTJ


----------



## briansen

INFJ


----------



## Metalize

ESFP


----------



## Nick_

INTP


----------



## Sporadic Aura

INFJ


----------



## Bunny

INxJ


----------



## Skeletalz

WOT THE FOCK DAT BEAT IS SICK
ISTP I GUESS BUT IT MIGHT AS WELL BE INTJ COS I LIKE


----------



## jjcu

Entj


----------



## Exquisitor

ISFJ. First few bars immediately stuck me as stereotypically ISFJ. Impression only got stronger the more I listened, though.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ENTP. Something fi or weak fe, XNTP, INFP, INTJ. Don't ask why


----------



## Bunny

That's a cute song :kitteh: ExFP


----------



## JTHearts

INFJ


----------



## an absurd man

ISFJ


----------



## Nick_

ENFP


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP


----------



## Bunny

ISTP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISFP


----------



## Bunny

XD A classic, ESTP.


----------



## Metalize

I liked that song. I think the Russian version of it was my favorite. Se-heavy, maybe ESFP.


----------



## Bunny

I get Ni and Fi, I would say more INTJ but ISFP is in there too.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Cool song 

Ne. INTP. Basically almost all Jack White songs sound INTP to me.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Beck 

Very INFP.

Here's another one


----------



## SysterMatic

INTP :S I don't really like that voice


----------



## 124567

INFP 





I listen to music from all over the world because I love feeling the diversity :crazy:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ESFP. I don't understand the lyrics so this is the best I've got.





I haven't listened to this song since I was 14


----------



## piano

INFJ? maybe ISFP?






one of my favourite songs


----------



## orihara

infj? it just sounds really ni and se but too off to put se first






majiko my girlfriend


----------



## Fredward

ENFP?


----------



## Nick_

INTP


----------



## Skeletalz

INFJ


----------



## Ventieldopje

ISTJ


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFJ


----------



## katemess

INTP.


----------



## jjcu

Intp?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Fi off the charts, and lyrics feel more like Ne than Se. INFP.


----------



## Bunny

INFP






@psychedelicmango Thanks  and I love most of Jack White's music, maybe I relate on a Ti level lol.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFP.


----------



## Shade

ENTP


----------



## .17485

ISFP / INFP


----------



## Nick_

INTP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTJ




[HR][/HR]


Enigmatik said:


> I don't take insulting my taste lightly :th_Jttesur: :laughing: But I thought that was more of an ISTP song actually
> ENFP for yours.
> 
> Prepare for revenge :tongue: Since I don't like Sia :kitteh:


You heartless bitch, Sia is solid gold. Have you even heard songs like Elastic heart, Breathe Me, Death By Chocolate, Lullaby, Beautiful Calm Driving, Alive, Academia, Im In Here and so on? Look up an album on youtube, listen and tell me you dont like it.

That vid was 30% funny and 70% cringe, at least they tried.


----------



## 124567

^ Love that one, ISTP.

:shocked: I think you're mean and rude by calling me *that*, hey we're jokingly mocking each others music taste..that's kinda different. Kinda too tired to fight :laughing:. She was good but then she turned weirder :laughing: I love breathe me and lullaby. roud:

And elastic heart, yes.









So now _I'M_ the bad guy? -Mother Gothel

Type both


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFP for sia parody and ESFJ for the Cayenne West one.


----------



## Ventieldopje

INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP


----------



## ObservantFool

ESFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Fi dom AF.


----------



## jumbotoo

ISTP


----------



## Gilly

ISFP


----------



## Bunny

xSFP


----------



## Jakuri

SP....hmm, going with ISTP




p.s. @Wytch Wow already close to 4k posts...so fast. She's going to be "the 5k bot" in no time O_____o


----------



## Exquisitor

ISFP.


----------



## Jakuri

xNFP....slightly leaning toward INFP.


----------



## piano

i've heard that song before... i love it. nvm i'm thinking of a different song, but ESxP?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESTP. Can't really tell from lyrics because I don't understand a bloody word.


----------



## Jakuri

xSTJ...leaning toward ISTJ.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISFP.


----------



## Nick_

ISFJ


----------



## Jakuri

ISFJ


----------



## grimoire

INFP


----------



## Jakuri

xNTP


----------



## jjcu

I think, Isfp maybe?


----------



## Metalize

ISFJ


----------



## piano

youtube is telling me the video isn't available


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infj.


----------



## Nick_

ESFP


----------



## xXMariahXx

ESTJ


----------



## Petrahygen

xxFP (ISFP > INFP)


----------



## Skeletalz

Ive got an INTJ teacher that would make a great Undertaker. Thats a pretty decent song, havent heard it before


----------



## Wisteria

ISTP?


----------



## Ironweaver

jennalee said:


> ISTP?


ISFP


----------



## Nick_

INTP


----------



## Skeletalz

I like how the typing here goes like

What the fuck did I just see/hear - ENTP
Kinda strange - xNTP
Mellow, sad, feely - IxFP
Kind of cool sounding, sick beats and such - ISTP
Deep and symbolistic - INFJ
Really complicated - INxJ
50s music - ISFJ
I have confirmation bias - [most likely INTJ] and so on


That was pretty decent, its actually a song that I wouldnt instantly turn off if it came on the radio, who knew that was possible

INFP(see typing reference list)


----------



## SuperShock911

ENTP?


----------



## Metalize

ISTP, possible INTP


----------



## Skeletalz

video unavailable


----------



## Angina Jolie

By your own observations, this sounds like xNTP


----------



## Jakuri

ESxP





Lyrics:


> Lively, lively
> My little angel
> Follow me, follow me
> We'll have great discoveries
> Find a future
> Find a land of dreams
> Find a heaven
> Find a home that won't leave you
> No matter how long you've been lost
> Pursuit, pursuit
> Don't ever give in
> 
> Rosetta
> For everyone everywhere everything will betray your innocent heart
> All of them
> All of them
> Soon will be rotten
> Vile, vile
> Shield yourself
> Mind my words
> Don't let yourself corrupt
> 
> Run, Run
> Darling
> Search, search
> Don't look back
> It's not where you belong to
> 
> Everything to us
> Just you and I
> Lalala
> Just you and I
> Not a thing for us
> Just you and I
> Tululu
> Just you and I
> 
> Lonely, lonely
> Come back to me
> Rosetta
> No-one nowhere nothing will take anything anything anything from me
> Nobody nobody nobody ever
> Nobody nobody nobody other than you


----------



## Wisteria

INFJ


----------



## Conterphobia

INFP







* *




"Robot Boy"

You say you're not gonna fight
'Cause no one would fight for you
*And you think there's not enough love
And no one to give it to*
*And you're sure you've hurt for so long
You've got nothing left to lose*
So you say you're not gonna fight
'Cause no one would fight for you

You say the weight of the world
Has kept you from letting go
And you think compassion's a flaw
And you'll never let it show
And you're sure you've hurt in a way
That no one will ever know
*But someday the weight of the world
Will give you the strength to go
*
Hold on, the weight of the world
Will give you the strength to go
So hold on, the weight of the world
Will give you the strength to go
So hold on, the weight of the world
Will give you the strength to go
Just hold on, the weight of the world
Will give you the strength to go

* *





* *





* *





* *





* *




Someday, when it won't hurt anyone
I will bide my time, and I will be done


----------



## Angina Jolie

INxP


----------



## Malandro

ISFP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ESTP as fuck


----------



## Angina Jolie

^^^^Wanna daaance

ENFP though


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## Jakuri

IxFP. My hunch says INFP > ISFP but can go other way too imo

EDIT: bah, that was for My Funny Valentine. Trying it again with Ironweaver's...

Ok, ENTJ? Te-Se aggressiveness vibe I am getting.

This time, my second favourite (behind Yubikiri-Genman...very very close second) song by Mili.





Lyrics:


> Calla lily, carnation, daisy
> Silently chase away your worries
> Chrysanthemum, kalanchoe
> Become your shield whenever you fall asleep
> 
> I cried out
> Please don’t leave me behind, leave me behind
> So you held me tight
> And said I will be just fine, I will be just fine, I will be just fine
> 
> Petals dance for our valediction
> And synchronize to your frozen pulsation
> Take me to where your soul may live in peace
> Final destination
> Touch of your skin sympathetically brushed against
> The shoulders you used to embrace
> Sparkling ashes drift along your flames
> And softly merge into the sky
> 
> Lisianthus
> Aroma drags me out of where I was
> Cream rose, stargazer, iris
> Construct the map that helps me trace your steps
> 
> Zipped my mouth
> I just keep climbing up, keep climbing up
> Justify our vows
> I know you are right above, you are right above, you are right above
> 
> Look now
> I’m on the top of your world, top of your world
> My darling
> Here I come, I yell
> And take a leap to Hell
> 
> Swirling wind sings for our reunion
> And nine point eight is my acceleration
> Take me to where our souls may live in peace
> Our brand new commencement
> Touch of your lips compassionately pressed against
> The skull that you used to cherish
> Delicate flesh decomposes off my rotten bones
> And softly merge into the sky


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFJ






A school near my home used to use the opening of this as their bell, pretty strange if you ask me


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Hahaha. You live in Transylvania? 
INTJ



Shameless Nation said:


> ^^^^Wanna daaance
> 
> ENFP though


I love that song. And Alice has such a sensual voice. ^^


----------



## Ironweaver

ESFP


----------



## sicksadworlds

ISFJ, cool song btw


----------



## Jakuri

IxFP. slightly leaning toward INFP.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Isfp


----------



## Conterphobia

ISTP


----------



## Jakuri

INFx...going with INFP.


----------



## jjcu

It seems Intp or Infp.






Sorry, it's stuck in my head.


----------



## piano

ESTP. i would've said ESFP but "i'm trying to find the words to describe this girl without being disrespectful" is just so Fe it hurts!


----------



## Jakuri

INFP...Fi-Si?






Rough English translation. Very surprising that it's hard to find a good English translation for this song...


> Can't remove vivid memories of you; Faded Sakura. Withered petals dancing above in the distant sky but know their way to home;
> 
> In the old days we strode along the riverside. We glazed at the melted snow in the glistening river;
> 
> Full blown Sakura patching up the whole sky. We sat together without knowing the change in things underneath, and would it be meaningful to talk about the future;
> 
> Can't remove vivid memories of you; Faded Sakura. Withered petals dancing above in the distant sky but know their way to home;
> 
> Then in this spring, my lonely shadow paved across the old streets;
> Cool winds cutting through the mountain gap;
> The wound lives on, not healing over;
> Under the warm sun, I am embracing with the breeze;
> 
> Can't remove vivid memories of you; Faded Sakura. Withered petals dancing above in the distant sky but know their way to home;
> Can't remove vivid memories of you; Faded Sakura. Withered petals dancing above in the distant sky but know their way to home.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTP.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

ISTP.

Hey @Axwell I think I'm your 1000th thanker (rhymes with ....)


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## Bunny

<3 Bowie
INFJ (Ni)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

@Luke Skywalker Thanks for being my 1000th wanke... I mean thanker. 

John Wick :shocked:

ISFP.


----------



## Skeletalz

INFP


*its loud af*






I dont give a fuck what you think. This sounds incredible (my vocabulary doesnt contain a word that describes this) turned all the way up. Brings forth an image of sitting outside your house in the valley in the cool night air with a band playing this 3km away with the volume up to 11 

I cri everitim


----------



## Ironweaver

It's actually really good, reminds me of some very fucked up shoegaze.

And shoegaze is almost universally INFP.


----------



## Skeletalz

INFJ

It reminds me more of drone metal


That one reminded me of this


----------



## Serpent

ESTP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP


----------



## Nick_

NT. I'm going with INTJ.


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

ESTP.


----------



## Who

ISTP


----------



## Metalize

INFP


----------



## Yasminec19

INTJ


----------



## Malandro

INTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ExFP


----------



## Who

INTP


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

ESFP.


----------



## Fluctuate

INFP


----------



## Who

ISFJ


----------



## Ironweaver

INTP


----------



## Angina Jolie

INFJ


----------



## Tsubaki

INFJ? Possibly also INFP


----------



## Malandro

INFJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESTP.


----------



## Fluctuate

ESFP... /ESTP





or


----------



## Bunny

I'll go with Shiver since I am too lazy to listen to two songs lol.
Fi - IxFP






@Axwell hell yes John Wick


----------



## Who

ESFP


----------



## jjcu

Some type of XNXP, maybe Entp?


----------



## Who

ISFP


----------



## Jakuri

ISTP


----------



## Nick_

So INFJ. Blow-minding rain of soul intruding rainbows.


----------



## Yasminec19

ESFP


----------



## Malandro

INTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESTP. Nicki's verse :whoa:


----------



## Metalize

ESTP


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

ENTP


----------



## Drowning_Zora

ENFP


----------



## Malandro

ISFJ


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## Xerosis

INFP


----------



## Wisteria

ENTP


----------



## Conterphobia

INFP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INTJ 5w4


----------



## Bitterself

Depressed ESFJ


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

@Eluid Sade INTP

As usual, it's Laura Shigihara:
2.75-Laura Shigihara (Lyrics are 2.75 - Laura Shigihara - Letra | Musica.com.br


----------



## Conterphobia

ISFP


----------



## Petrahygen

For the Se-vibe I get, xSxP. Out of those, I pick ISTP.





^Not necessarily my vibe.


----------



## TimeWillTell

INFJ loosin'it


----------



## Ironweaver

ENGFJ.

The G stands for Glorious.


----------



## Metalize

Deadpan index exceeding capacity. ISTP


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTP again.


----------



## TimeWillTell

ISFP, for the theme, INTJ for the humor was hilarious!!!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I love electric six 

ENFJ for wiki


----------



## jjcu

Enfj


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFJ


----------



## Nick_

ENTP


----------



## TimeWillTell

xSTP I>E


----------



## Tsubaki

This is a very ENTP-ish song ^^"


----------



## Skeletalz

ENTP






It loops somewhere but I have no idea where

I think its so disjointed and random to throw off the player and make him make mistakes, fits with the map pretty well


----------



## bleghc

Hope you don't mind me not watching - or, rather, listening to all of it. INTP with dreams of having both Se and Ne. Sort of like a neckbeard.


----------



## TimeWillTell

infp


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## Super Luigi

INFJ


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

ENTP

[video]https://youtu.be/ozx898ADTxM[/video]


----------



## Super Luigi

ESFP


----------



## Tsubaki

ESTJ


----------



## Worriedfunction

ISFP


----------



## TimeWillTell

INTP Groovin'it!


----------



## Super Luigi

ENTP


----------



## Darkbloom

ENTP

https://youtu.be/Qzbe9rRlmls
Ignore the lyrics)


----------



## Super Luigi

ENFJ


----------



## Darkbloom

SJ-ish NFP is the first thing that comes to mind
https://youtu.be/dU7GoCKSQfg


----------



## Super Luigi

ENFJ @Amaranthine could you please give me your reasons for both SJ and NFP?


----------



## 124567

^ You guys figure out your stuff :laughing:
@Amaranthine Marina!!!!  I think she's some ENXP..perhaps ENTP :crazy:


----------



## Darkbloom

The 11th Doctor said:


> ENFJ


Just a vibe, I only quickly skimmed through the lyrics)
Also noticed with people I know, and an ESTJ and an ENFP but especially ENFP is surprisingly...anthem-ish, if that makes sense. Not necessarily Soviet one (that too though ), but generally, they are the ones that'd like that kind of song.
On some level I could see it as more Fe but overall I think what I said before fits better)


----------



## Super Luigi

Amaranthine said:


> Just a vibe, I only quickly skimmed through the lyrics)
> Also noticed with people I know, and an ESTJ and an ENFP but especially ENFP is surprisingly...anthem-ish, if that makes sense. Not necessarily Soviet one (that too though ), but generally, they are the ones that'd like that kind of song.
> On some level I could see it as more Fe but overall I think what I said before fits better)


I'm definitely not an ENFP, bleh (no offense though).
:tongue:

Interesting analysis, thank you for saying that.


----------



## Jakuri

ENFP.

Sugoi....I was staring at the bottom half of the screen throughout, lol. Refreshng in style also!






Lyrics:

* *





English lyrics:
Fall into a crimson night, a fate that dissolves in an instant
What do you desire?
No way to get out, one way
There is no way to escape, only to stand and fight
I wanna see your heart

Between dreams and reality, between past and future
Wandering a world full of contradiction

A wish made by the transient you; countless beats are reborn
Even resembling sadness, the flames that hear your lament and burst forth

The black moon draws near, although the sky that burns red
Speaks of atonement
Can't stop believe in your eyes
Until I can grasp that future, I want to keep fighting
I gonna find your lights

Only lost words are carved into my heart
In a fabricated paradise, I bid you farewell

A wish made by the gentle you; guided by the moonlight that shone forth
Even resembling happiness, the tears that overflowed in response to your prayer

Suspended in a crimson night, although the jet-black moon
Speaks of the world's demise
No way to get out one way
With this sword in hand I shall cut through
The darkness concealed deep in my heart
I wanna take your scars

Piled up souls; the reality reflected in your eyes
In a changing world
Can't stop believe in your eyes
To this neverending tragedy, I sacrifice my life

Fall into a crimson night, a fate that dissolves in an instant
What do you desire?
No way to get out, one way
There is no way to escape, only to stand and fight
I wanna see your heart

No way to get out one way
Inside of you, my tears 

(Romaji
akaki yoru ni ochite setsuna ni chiriyuku sadame
KIMI wa nani wo nozomu?
No way to get out one way
nigeru tame no sube mo naku tada tachimukau dake
I wanna see your heart

yume to genjitsu no aida kako to mirai no hazama
mujun darake no sekai samayoitsuzuketeta

hakanaki KIMI no negai yo ikutsumo no kodou ga umarekawari
kanashimi ni mo yoku nita KIMI no nageki kikoe sakebidasu honoo

kuroki tsuki ga semari akaku moeyuku sora ga
aganai wo tsugete mo
Can't stop believe in your eyes
sono mirai wo tsukamu made tatakaitsuzuketai
I gonna find your lights

ushinawareta kotoba dake mune ni tsuzurikizanda
itsuwari no rakuen ni wakare wo tsugete ita


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP






:v


----------



## OkayKay

ESTP. Nothing like a fun party to hype them up haha.


----------



## 124567

@SoccerGuy I know it's 'calm' but getting xNFP vibe 
+ Love your sig! :blushed:


----------



## jjcu

I think INXJ, more INFJ though.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISFJ 9


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

INTJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTJ


----------



## Jakuri

ISFP

Since @slowcoffee went with a song by Shimotsuki Haruka, going with another song sung by Shimotsukin:


----------



## Super Luigi

INTP


----------



## Skeletalz

ENFP, I liked the random gunshots throughout the first part





10/10 this is prob the best song Ive heard from that time period


----------



## Super Luigi

ESTP


----------



## NipNip

INFJ


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFJ


----------



## Super Luigi

INFJ


----------



## 124567

ISTJ

I haven't watched GITS but love the songs.





Here's the translation ^^
Anime Lyrics dot Com - i can&apos;t be cool - Ghost in the Shell; Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex; Koukaku Kidoutai - Anime


----------



## macabrequeen

ESTP

Since I'm new, can't post any links, but the song is Regina Spektor's "The Sword and The Pen".


----------



## Malandro

Havahism said:


> ISTJ
> 
> I haven't watched GITS but love the songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the translation ^^
> Anime Lyrics dot Com - i can't be cool - Ghost in the Shell; Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex; Koukaku Kidoutai - Anime


INFJ


----------



## Skeletalz

Thats ESTP
nice work missing a post


----------



## Skeletalz

ENFJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

ISTP with a good Ni


----------



## Jakuri

Tried to look up the lyrics for typing, but I cannot seem to find it  
That catchy beat and tune, lol. Got the ETP vibe, not sure on S vs N.
My gut said ENTP so going for that 

The next one, I cannot find an YouTube video for this, so I uploaded the mp3 file to my dropbox and link it from there.

@WikiRevolution been a while since I saw you in this thread. And super-belated welcome back from retirement. 

http://pleer.com/tracks/13597269Xrrm

Lyrics:

*FLOW_HYMME_METAFALYIA/. #MOOD_CLEANSING => CODE_CELETILLE=QUIVELE/.*

_Synk kira nnoi dea nnoi, crushue anw murfanare en chs sarla oz ciellenne
Hymme en Hymme rriulia li tanta_
*Counting the stars one by one, let's weave our feelings into the tapestry of the Heavens.
Swaying back and forth, let's repeat this dance*

_Nnoi zi dri ween anw revm
Rrha yea ra tasyue sarla
Won Omga nuih
Fef vira ixa Afezeria_
*One… two… three… in a reverie
Let's offer a song.
On this Silent Night.
Four Five Six, let us be Blessed*

_Hept en oct, Octki Colga Fwillra
Zarle…Tanta…_
*Seven and Eight, a Myriad of snow flakes
Let it fall, let it dance.*

_Ciel chs quive revm_
*Change this world to a silent reverie.*

_Na Lhasya yeal oz clemenzen sa, chs titila anw ocurp oz cupla
(Was yea ra chs ciel en chs bale)
Weak accroad afezeria, phira slep.
Ma ki ra agldeio vale oz colga, enclone phira)_
*Breaking the strings of the chaotic karma, ebbing the flow of sin.
(Happily change this world into a jewel)
Blessed by the moon, can the little seeds now sleep?
(Buried by this bed of ice, I will embrace you)*

_Qafl phira wearequewie anw rifaien. Yasra revm, titilia phira anw colgen_
*Can the seeds wait for rebirth? Dreaming silently, the little seeds are frozen*

_(Quive wearequewie)_
*(silently waiting)*

_We celetille sonwe, rriulria anw weareqye
Nnoi zi dri ween anw revm_
*Singing clearer and clearer, let's repeat this wish.
One two three, in a reverie.*

_Yehar fandel cupla_
*Let's purge the sins that have built up.*

_Presia, reglle clemenzen chs celetille vinan
Fef vira ixa, grandus weareqye
Hept en oct, Octki Colga Fwillra_
*So that the spiraling chaos may become glittering white.
Four, five, Six, protecting a wish.
Seven and Eight, a myriad of snow flakes*

_Zarle…Tanta…_
*Let it fall, let it dance.*

_Ciel chs quive revm_
*Change this world to a silent reverie.*

_na lhasya elle desfel irdeshen, fowrlle anw xava
(wee yea ra colgen iasien chess mea shelle )
Weak sonwe tes titila phira sor vit revm_
*Untying from the hateful past, healing the wounds
(…The frozen dew kisses my skin)
The moon sings to the little seeds that dream*

_Was yea ra chs salavec, sos celetille ciel._
*This pure world is radiant, so I shall offer myself*

_Qafl titilia phira meycray Metafalica? Qafl cupla sonwe alroetsue sarla
Hymme en Hymme dea weak, colga fwillra grandus slep phira_
*Will the little seeds reach paradise? Will the sins be atoned?
Swaying with the moon, the snow protects the sleeping seeds*

_Synk kira nnoi dea nnoi, crushue anw murfanare en chs sarla oz ciellenne
En kira chs colga fwillra_
*Counting the stars one by one, let's weave our feelings into the tapestry of the Heavens.
And let the stars fall as snow*

Source: COSMOCRYSTAL: Clalliss xest hymmnos


----------



## TimeWillTell

@Jakuri, thanks for your kind words  I like unorthodox timings so no worries 

INxP F > T imo.

Found a preview to get a sense of the melody since I m too lazy to setup dropbox on my laptop 

Download COSMOCRYSTAL - Track08 FLOW HYMME METAFALYIA/. ~Preview - (1.4 MB) | Free MP3 Downloads






Update: Actually, I might agree on it being T > F after listening to the full song. It puts a heavy emphasis on different sequences of notes that are recurring all over the song. I was biased by the lyrics and even then, I was unsure, but the theme seemed more F. Anyway, cool that you changed your link.


----------



## Jakuri

WikiRevolution said:


> @Jakuri, thanks for your kind words  I like unorthodox timings so no worries
> 
> INxP F > T imo.
> 
> Found a preview to get a sense of the melody since I m too lazy to setup dropbox on my laptop
> 
> Download COSMOCRYSTAL - Track08 FLOW HYMME METAFALYIA/. ~Preview - (1.4 MB) | Free MP3 Downloads


Just FYI, I changed the link so that you don't have to set up Dropbox. Link to a streamed embedded player, which I unfortunately cannot seem to post here. Not sure if that changes your typing though 

And @others, don't mind me. Whoever is posting next, just type the one WikiRevolution posted. Thanks!


----------



## TimeWillTell

New round 






Lyrics:


* *





Confused abused
I’ve overused my walking shoes
I never turn back cos i know the score
I never reuse what i do before
But it’s too late, my fate
I regurgitate all the words that i say
Listen up don’t miss the fall
But just pick it up now off the floor
And guess who, yeah you
You’re the ones that I’m talking too
Your never going to guess what’s coming next
Let your mind inside what i manifest
But inside this rhyme you will find my mind
Just sip my crazy lips and step on my trip

Step on my trip

I’ve got, no pecks to flex
All day long i dream about sex
But I’m impotent and now I’ve seen mi arse
I can’t remember when i got it up last
I stink, i need a drink
Role another spliff to help me think
I’m living on the road just like a gypsy
Cos staying in one place fucking shits me
Sunshine, moonshine
Change the way that i would read your mind
Living inside this solar flux
Where all trapped in a perpetual paradox
But your here I’m near
They way that i flow is all so clear
Just sip my crazy lips and… step on my trip…

The words in my mind that i see
Flow out of me easily
So easily that my mind is free
To blaze up your mind with my fantasy
Cos when i get on this mic
I’m flowing so awfully tight,
So awfully tight that my rhymes are like
The claw of a tiger that’s ready to strike
Now when i get on the street
Creating a brand new beat
Feel free to come up and meet me
Don’t be shy cos you could never distract me
When negative vibes attack me,
Get into my mind and hack me
I act like nothing’s happening
Their aint no way to stop me

Step on my trip﻿


----------



## sudo

I just watched the video. I'm not sure... isfp?


----------



## jjcu

I'm thinking... Enfj?


----------



## Lakigigar

ISFP

OBESON - i need you to need me (can't post videos... atm)


----------



## sudo

jjcu said:


> I'm thinking... Enfj?



There is nothing "E" in Opeth; one of the more introspective bands out there


----------



## Ironweaver

Lakigigar said:


> ISFP
> 
> OBESON - i need you to need me (can't post videos... atm)


ISTP



sudo said:


> There is nothing "E" in Opeth; one of the more introspective bands out there


This one's definitely is ENFJ though


----------



## Serpent

ENFJ


----------



## Wisteria

INxJ


----------



## JR CreativeGenius

INTJ


----------



## JR CreativeGenius

What do you think I am?


----------



## DailyNewspeak

That's quite nice 'n' calming. I'm getting INFJ vibes, for whatever reason...






Favourite song from Blackwater Park at the moment.


----------



## Jakuri

INFJ


----------



## 124567

INXJ





She gooood


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Havahism I definitely think the song reflects an Ni-Se dynamic of some sort. INFJ or ISFP. 9 sx/so


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISFJ for the indian one (is it indian? I enjoyed it)
INFP for Laura.


----------



## Wisteria

Based on the story, I think it reminds me more of Fi-Se. ISFP


----------



## Jakuri

Reflective melody and lyrics...I see IxFx. Has a dreamy, somewhat "out-of-touch" vibe. Fi-Ne, INFP.

As usual, recap, in all one quote:


Jakuri said:


> Links = do not need to type. But encouraged to enjoy anyway as you follow the story.
> Links + underlined = do not need to type, since this was typed previously  Encouraged to enjoy anyway as you follow the story.
> Music from YouTube clip posted here = do type!
> -------
> 
> Rosabel and Iris, as kids, were best friends, and their friendship was full of good *memories*. Eventually, Iris chooses a life as a knight, upon being *blessed* by a mystical sword. On the other hand, *calamity* fell on Rosabel's family -- they were killed, and this cruel destiny forced to ascend her to the throne. But the things would take a darker turn, putting the relationship between two best friends into unknown turmoil...
> 
> After ascending to the throne, the new sad queen ran into a *bewitched* codex, and a dark whisper was tempting Rosabel to open that codex. Upon opening it, there would be "no turning back". She would gain strong power, but she would become a corrupt and twisted dark witch -- no longer becoming who she once was. What would her decision be?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now grown up, Iris, the knight determined to protect people around her ("The Knight of Firmament"), sees that Rosabel became corrupt and was no longer the person Iris knew. "Prayers and wishes, do they even matter when you turned to the dark side?", Iris thought. She was nonetheless determined to to whatever she can to save Rosabel, both as the *Chevalier* (knight in French) and Rosabel's best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Iris's pleading, Rosabel, now the dark and corrupted *Queen* ("The Lord of Crimson Rose"), with the codex aside, replied that she locked her innocence away so as not to be hurt again and was determined to stay iron-willed and let the brilliant red flames of crimson rose take over the world. There was no choice for these two unfortunate friends to bid *farewell*, to prepare for the battle against each other -- predawn of the inevitable battle.
> 
> Eventually the time of the fateful battle came. The two friends faced each other for the unavoidable final *duel*.


And when it all ended, there was only one person standing, overwhelmed by sadness, next to 'the fallen bloom'.








As for the last song I will post for typing...I think I can let the music do all the talking. The *curtain fall*.




And we can only imagine the *alternative* happy ending were it not for that very cruel fate.

- The End -


----------



## Skeletalz

Thats was pretty hard to type, leaning towards xNFP, some sort of Si and Ne vibes from all of your stuff








Worriedfunction said:


> ESTP...or dat shadow?


I like these random ass songs, that are probably really untraditional for INTJ, because of their comedic value. That and theyre really fun songs


----------



## Jakuri

Hmm, ESTP vibe I am getting.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Jakuri INFP with an Ne temporarily on steroids


----------



## 124567

Bollywood + Akshay Kumar!! :blushed: I think Akshay is ISTP..but that song ESXP..ESFP?


----------



## Angina Jolie

I feel like it moves the time. INFJ.


----------



## Skeletalz

INFP






* *




I watch you spin from afar 
I drink you in and breath you out 
I'm camouflaged by the timeline 
I'm camouflaged when the sun shines 

Two ships passing in the night 
Two lips pressing ground the tides 

I believe the world it spins for you 
We wil never be, I am the moon 

I believe the world it spins for you 
We wil never be, I am the moon 

I long to be a part 
I isolate my heart 
You've drawn me into your world 
Now I too spin limbless 

One hand clapping, where's the wind 
I stand spanning at your distant wings 

I believe the world it spins for you 
We wil never be, I am the moon 

I believe the world it spins for you 
We wil never be, I am the moon 

I believe the world it spins for you 
We wil never be, I am the moon


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Skeletalz Very nice melody! INFJ 5w4 sx/sp based solely on this song


----------



## Bitterself

Despotic Nepotist said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=223009" target="_blank">Skeletalz</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> Very nice melody! INFJ 5w4 sx/sp based solely on this song


1st song-ESTP 2nd song-For some reason it is giving me an INFJ vibe Still same functions though :laughing:

I've posted this one before but anyway


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Axwell ISFP 9w8 > 5w6 > 3w4 sx/so


----------



## Skeletalz

ENTP


----------



## 124567

^ That couldn't give more INTJ vibe :kitteh:





My hair is finally black.


----------



## Worriedfunction

INFP


----------



## Skeletalz

Sounds INFP

Have another


----------



## Jakuri

INTJ 5(w4?)


----------



## 124567

ISTJ


----------



## Capsicum

Paradise Circus: ENFP


----------



## Jakuri

ISTJ


----------



## karmachameleon

ESFJ


----------



## Ironweaver

karmachameleon said:


> ENFJ


xNFP 



Amaranthine said:


> ISFP
> 
> https://youtu.be/nQ9RReSVXA0
> Just by sound)


yusss


----------



## Skeletalz

Lol that video is weird as hell, I love it
INFJ for the woman, ISTP for the guy


----------



## SirRadioactiveFrog

Skeletalz said:


> Lol that video is weird as hell, I love it
> INFJ for the woman, ISTP for the guy


INxJ ?


----------



## Innogen

ISTJ, perhaps. Music of that era (which I love, btw) makes me think of Si somehow.


----------



## Convex

Fi-dom.


----------



## Wisteria

ESTP


----------



## Adena

ExFJ, lovely song.


----------



## Retsu

INTP I guess


----------



## Vermilion Bird

Gray Romantic said:


> ExFJ, lovely song.


You, my friend, have excellent taste in music!
INxJ for you


----------



## Retsu

Undyne the Undying said:


> You, my friend, have excellent taste in music!
> INxJ for you


ESFP


----------



## Vermilion Bird

Sorry for skipping over you! You must have posted just as I was making my own. Both of your songs had a bit of an ISFP vibe.


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTJ


----------



## Bitterself

Skeletalz said:


> ISTJ


????????
INTJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFP.


----------



## Skeletalz

INTP

Have some more:





What the hell this is:

* *








Basically a comedy of capitalism, consumerism and internet-centric culture. A critique of modern life.


----------



## Ironweaver

INTP!


----------



## Metalize

ISFP (strong Fi-seeming vibe)


----------



## BroNerd

ENFJ - confident and direct "I can heal you" demeanor


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## Ironweaver

Vaporwave in general is tert-Si gone wild. INTP.


----------



## aja675

INFJ


----------



## SheWolf

^ ESFP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP








Ironweaver said:


> Vaporwave in general is tert-Si gone wild. INTP.


Im not seeing that. None of the "Si" stuff is sincere, its there for the aesthetic value that supports the deeper meanings in the songs. At least for me the 80s VHS and japanese commercials dont represent nostalgia, its just excellent material for strengthening the anti capitalism and consumerism ideas of the genre.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP




Don' forget subs.


----------



## Ironweaver

Skeletalz said:


> Im not seeing that. None of the "Si" stuff is sincere, its there for the aesthetic value that supports the deeper meanings in the songs. At least for me the 80s VHS and japanese commercials dont represent nostalgia, its just excellent material for strengthening the anti capitalism and consumerism ideas of the genre.


I'd also say that the "Si" stuff isn't sincerely nostalgic, but vaporwave definitely utilizes a warped sense of nostalgia in order to push a point, not just for the aesthetics. The 80's were, after all, the Reagan/Thatcher era, when modern neoliberal capitalism was basically seen in its purest form. The tertiary function is sometimes also called the "child" or "comfort" function, meaning that people tend to indulge in it when under stress and seeking a sense of comfort (as opposed to the inferior function, which in stressful situations is usually utilized for immediate, short-term gratification). When INxPs escape into their tertiary Si for comfort, it often manifests itself as an obsession with superficial nostalgia. Vaporwave plays with exactly that, but turns it on its head into a tool of discomfort. Overall I'd say that vaporwave is a very INTP thing, given its strongly impersonal and analytical quality. On the other hand, someone like Yung Lean, who uses nostalgic aesthetics in a similar way but with a very personal bent, is INFP.



slowcoffee said:


> ISTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don' forget subs.


Ti-Se. xSTP


----------



## Kuikuro

@Ironweaver
I would say INFJ

Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut - YouTube I can't post links yet so this is the song I post indirectly


----------



## Skeletalz

INFP








Ironweaver said:


> I'd also say that the "Si" stuff isn't sincerely nostalgic, but vaporwave definitely utilizes a warped sense of nostalgia in order to push a point, not just for the aesthetics. The 80's were, after all, the Reagan/Thatcher era, when modern neoliberal capitalism was basically seen in its purest form.


Yeah again, I dont see them using that video material for the era and ideals associated with it, just the aesthetic

From a practical standpoint, where else are you going to get BUY NOW type of ad footage that is so badly made that its good? Its either make it yourself or use 80s stuff, just like the songs.



Ironweaver said:


> Vaporwave plays with exactly that, but turns it on its head into a tool of discomfort. Overall I'd say that vaporwave is a very INTP thing, given its strongly impersonal and analytical quality.


As you can see it can also be a very INTJ thing, its all a matter of perspective 

I like how I notice the details in these videos (blank banshee especially) and can easily generate a meaning for them or see what theyre imply in the bigger picture (look at my visualization post and FOCUS). There are multiple conclusions for each one that can be reached depending on where you approach it from. Some of them I find after coming across the song the 5th time for example, which is even better. Lots of potential in that department.

Kind of want to use the term Ni for this but Im really careful of using words like that or using functions to describe anything to prevent being wrong or more importantly stop my thinking process to default to thinking in functions, like a lot of the younger users (especially INFPs, no wonder you cant type yourself) on this site do. I avoid cookie cutter logic such as that whenever possible.

Theres also the low key derisive undertone of all this consumerism and fake reality and sensations which I find amusing



Ironweaver said:


> On the other hand, someone like Yung Lean, who uses nostalgic aesthetics in a similar way but with a very personal bent, is INFP.


That guy is hilarious


----------



## Nyte

Thinking ENFP for the song. Not based on functions [especially considering the lack of lyrics], simply in style.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

Nyte said:


> Thinking ENFP for the song. Not based on functions [especially considering the lack of lyrics], simply in style.


^ISTJ
http://laurashigihara.bandcamp.com/track/the-best-it-can-be (I can't embed the player.)

Lyrics Are: https://www.letras.mus.br/laura-shigihara/the-best-it-can-be/


----------



## piano

nice song. ISFP? maybe ENFP, but i don't have good reasons for either. sweet username though.






it's my favorite song of all time. you gotta really listen to it!


----------



## Lakigigar




----------



## mangodelic psycho

Nice bruh =D
Si indulging maybe, xNTP/xSFJ

You forgot to type piano though. @i cant play the piano INFJ


----------



## Lakigigar

Ow fuck, forget to type him.

Psychedelicmango: ISFP

ican'tplaythepiano: ISFJ


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## karmachameleon

INFP




blablabla


----------



## Skeletalz

Noice tunes  ENFJ


Should give an epilepsy for this one warning, start and end mostly 




This damn song has been in my head all day, not that Im complaining 



Lakigigar said:


> Ow fuck, forget to type him.
> 
> Psychedelicmango: ISFP
> 
> ican'tplaythepiano: ISFJ


No video again 

And then


jennalee said:


> ESFP


lmao XD


----------



## karmachameleon

Weird song, so, ESTP




nvm this is better


----------



## 124567

INTJ


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISTP?


----------



## Skeletalz

the fuck
I like weird stuff but thats just an awful disjointed mess of 20 songs
INFP






* *





Reach deep within where reality is hard to find
Search in the corners of the winding mazes of your mind
Seek out the treasures that open doors that some keep sealed
Believe in your dreams and a wonderworld will be revealed
Come to the boundless land somewhere inside your fantasies
Built by dreams and magic the secret place that none have seen

Chase the horizons, catch the illusion
Remember the child within
There's no tomorrow just sadness and sorrow
Hold on to the Ancient Dreams

Great kings and tyrants, unicorns and elflords
Devils and demons, dungeons and dragons
Phoenix is rising up from the ashes of the wind
Born into glory, then back to ashes once again
High flies the dragon, the ruler of the seven skies
Riding the winds, not knowing that he just can't die

Chase the horizons, catch the illusion
Remember the child within
There's no tomorrow just sadness and sorrow
Hold on to the Ancient Dreams

See how the wizard cast his spell with maddened eyes
Using his magic to reach the heavenly skies
Witness the alchemist turning all his lead to gold
Try after try, begging that his fantasy will hold
See how the rainbow bends it shape into the sea
Follow the sign and your dreams will be reality

Chase the horizons, catch the illusion
Remember the child within
There's no tomorrow just sadness and sorrow
Hold on to the Ancient Dreams


----------



## jjcu

Entj or Intj.


----------



## sudo

xSFP


----------



## Bunny

ISFP


----------



## sudo

INTJ


----------



## Zeta Neprok

ExFJ?


----------



## GoosePeelings

To me, personally, it's INFP.


----------



## ObservantFool

Made me think ISTJ.


----------



## Ironweaver

ESTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INxP


----------



## Kitty23

ENFP


----------



## Ironweaver

XNFP


----------



## sudo

ISFP


----------



## Kitty23

ISTP


----------



## sudo

xSFJ


----------



## Kitty23

ISFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP


----------



## Bunny

Since I don't know what is said in the song I will go by the music alone.
INFJ


----------



## sudo

ESTP


----------



## GoosePeelings

Not available. Just my luck. And this time I can't find it on youtube.


----------



## sudo

INTP


----------



## Bunny

xSTJ (Te heavy)


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISTP.


----------



## sudo

ESFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

Oh, that track. ISFP?






(it's basically a love song with metaphors about water)


----------



## Jippa Jonken

INFP


----------



## sudo

I have no idea. entp?


----------



## hauntology

i'm feeling a self loathing ni-fi looped INTJ.


----------



## Bunny

Fi - IxFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESFJ


----------



## Bunny

INTx


----------



## Skeletalz

Haha xSTP theme song lmao


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTJ?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ExTP


----------



## Bunny

INFJ


----------



## Ironweaver

ESTP


----------



## Sybow

isfp


----------



## sudo

I don't know that band or song and didn't feel like looking up the lyrics, but I'm going to say ISTP for that. However, there is a lot of N in the various black metal subgenres.










_I told you once but I will say it again
when you live the flesh it is the beginning
of the end
it will take you in
it will spit you out
behold the flesh and the power it holds
passion is a poison laced with pleasure bitter sweet
one of many faces that hide deep beneath
it will take you in
it will spit you out
behold the flesh and the power it holds
touch, taste, breathe, consumed
deja-vu. already knew from the first encounter
but know I know to let go of words to speak no more
like a wind upon your face you can't see it
but you know it's there, when beauty shows
its ugly face, just be prepared.

Passion burns like fire carried by the wind
the end of a time, a time to begin
it builds you up one way and tears
you right back down, a time to begin
the end of a time.

Touch, taste, breathe, consumed._


----------



## Jippa Jonken

ENTP. Excellent track btw. It's rare to hear such an eclectic yet fully realized piece of music. I'll add it to my "Standout tracks discovered this year" playlist. Funny coincidence: I'm working on a track i just decided to call "The Flesh", just prior to this. Completely different style but still.

~


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENFJ





* *






You can call hell's offspring.
You can lynch me, bleating like dumb flock.
I'm not sealed with evil, don't be so dramatic.
I'm just happy not to share the outlook of philistines.
You may condemn me from the screen, make me an outcast of your clan.
But you're just as sinful.
Admit that I used to be just like you.
Shut up and stay down!




The hardest part was finding TNT and fuse - it was suspiciously short,
Hard to bring to the ball.
Dance hall, I take out the AK, removing the fuse
The principal is so surprised to see me!
11-A - if you don't want peace, let there be war.
I'm not a lunatic, what do I have to do with Chikatilo, Bitsevsky park?
Terrorism for one is a natural move to the other,
The only chance to declare personal jihad to offenders.
I was waiting patiently, but I can't help it.
My classmates are *******, victims of marketing, mass media and make-up.
You are responsible for misery you are about to face.
Graduation - my eye is spotting your neck.
I come in quietly with no noise and special effects - they have nowhere to run.
I shoot right into a popular heartbreaker's heart.
"I'm sorry, honey, doctors won't patch you up. You shouldn't torn my letters"
The crowd runs, melting away from the hall.






Balloons, ribbons, nerd and idiot side by side,
Bully moaning in pain - can there be a more beautiful melody?
Those who are still not packed full of lead, hide in halls.
I recharge, checking the shutter, shooting point blank, going to a stroll through the school.
I'm not a satanist, not a metalhead - don't even want to bother.
I'm not a psycho, I'm not a freak, I haven't played video games for so long now,
So don't believe the cops, folks.
Life is like a game of domino - the greatest pleasure is beating the scapegoat.
You tormented me, but now is your time to be the target.
Time slows down, I don't get it. Someone is shooting at me, door comes down,
A la guerre comme а la guerre, snipers lurking in the windows.
Something is flowing out of me, ketchup everywhere.
I'm entitled to eternity, holding the detonator.
I snap awake, sweating bullets - just a nightmare.
The bed is too hot. I go out into the yard, getting AK ready - tomorrow is the graduation.


----------



## eliotpaek

@EDLC I'm guessing your an INFP INFJ? I think your defiantly a dreamer.


----------



## JTHearts

no music? :O


----------



## Kitty23

INFP. I heard some Si in there.


----------



## Bunny

xSFJ





Lyrics

* *





When we die
We go into the arms of those who remember us

We are home now
Out of our heads
Out of our minds
Out of this world
Out of this time

Are you drowning or waving?
I just want you to save me
Should we try to get along?
Just try to get along

So we move
We change by the speed of the choices that we make
And the barriers are all self-made
That's so retrograde

Are you drowning or waving?
I just need you to save me
Should we try to get along?
Just try to get along

I am alive
I'm awake to the trials of confusion create
There are times when I feel the way we're about to break
When there's too much to say

We are home now
Out of our heads
Out of our minds
Out of this world
Out of this time
Out of this time


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISFP, maybe?


----------



## Bunny

ENTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

The most INFJ song I've ever heard.


----------



## starvingautist

ISFP


----------



## anaraqueen

wow that is hard but i want to say inxp, i'll go with intp but i might be really wrong


----------



## jjcu

Enfp or Esfp.


----------



## Bunny

ISFx


----------



## Kitty23

ISFJ


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENFP


----------



## Bunny

ESFP. (Actually, I could see ENFP too so... ExFP.)


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESTP


----------



## Kitty23

ISTP


----------



## Bunny

ISFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFP.


----------



## Bunny

INTJ


----------



## Lakigigar

INTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTP.


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTP or whatever you prefer, its a really basic song that imo says nothing and doesnt have much musical or compositional value

Unlike this masterpiece:


----------



## jjcu

Enxp


----------



## Lakigigar

ESFP


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## leictreon

ESTP


----------



## Jippa Jonken

ISFJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTP


----------



## Felipe

ENFP 4w3


----------



## Wisteria

an intense xSTP sx/sp






song starts after about one minute


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

A song about an ISFP digging his own grave at the deepest pit of hell. I'd like to say INFP but I can't.


----------



## leictreon

ESFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP. Roygbiv is, like, the ultimate INFP theme to me.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENFP


----------



## leictreon

ISTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Lakigigar

INTJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## GoosePeelings

INFJ


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISxJ


----------



## Little_Bird

ENxJ!!!!! 😄 

https://youtu.be/8YPcWWq7jRQ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## jjcu

Esfj.






Song starts at 0:36.


----------



## Jippa Jonken

ESFJ


----------



## Nick_

ISFP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTJ


----------



## Ironweaver

INTJ


----------



## Skeletalz

INFJ


----------



## Nick_

INTP


----------



## finesthour

xnfp

Just for fun eh, 






https://www.youtube.com/embed/qIUMV6BPmCE


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## SheWolf

(I can't watch the video above me. It says it's not available in my country. Sorry!)


----------



## Bunny

@Ironweaver INFJ completely.

& for the above ~ ISFx I see a lot of Fi & Si.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISxP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFJ


----------



## Skeletalz

SFJ theme song


----------



## Sybow

ISTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ


----------



## LoneBreeze

INFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Jippa Jonken

ISFP


----------



## Lakigigar

ISTJ


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## Wisteria

a jaded INTJ


----------



## Lakigigar

ISTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ


----------



## ObservantFool

INFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Ironweaver

INFJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## leictreon

IxFP


----------



## Metalize

Meandering. INFP.


----------



## leictreon

Sounds INFP.


----------



## Wisteria

lol going with Entp


----------



## Sporadic Aura

deftones are so ISTP.


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTx







* *




We went out abruptly,
Suddenly the eyes are shining,
Inside there's a strong beat
Maybe they'll find us, drunk on the darkness
Maybe they'll find us...

We ate the newspapers, as well as the picture
We burnt the flags, high on the flames
We were howling through the night
High on the flames
Howling through the night...


----------



## Skeletalz

leictreon said:


> Maybe cuz sounds like something my ENTP friend would enjoy.
> 
> Also INTP for Death Grips because Death Grips are adored in /mu/, and I see lots of INTPness there


Thats just stupid, have you even looked at the lyrics? Did you listen to the tone of voice? What about the song structure? Try to focus a little. I dont even know why I asked

INFP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

NTP 5 vibez


----------



## Malandro

That would sound okay if someone was spitting to it. ENTP


----------



## DOGSOUP

Frigging love that! STP?


----------



## leictreon

> Kate Bush
ISFP


----------



## katurian

ESFP 9w8


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFJ





* *




rough translation

Once again, I lost myself in one of neighborhoods.
You're calling again to check if I'm alive and alright,
With my homies, drug dealers, thugs and cops.
I promised to give up weed and alcohol - it's love, after all.

My hands are tied into knots on lock, smeared with ashes.
My lips touch yours, eyes looking into ceiling.
I'm in the doorway again, barely leaning on my hands - I'm sorry I can't stand straight.
Once again, I give all the promises I can think of - it's love, after all.

Another dark night, your breath cries out just one thing.
Your hand in another cold morning tells of just one thing - it's love after all.

Once again you search my phone for whores' messages,
And when you find them, you wake me up, shouting nervewreckingly.
I hold you tight among chairs, tables and plates scattered all over the floor.
Once again, you forgive me, as my hands say "I love you".

And again, I go from plane to plane, from plane to train.
You've been on your way for 5 hours now, and not even tired.
I go home, and so do you, familiar flowers all around,
As you grab some of them, unable to hold back words of love.


----------



## ObservantFool

ESFP


----------



## MBTI

INFP


----------



## Doran Seth

INFJ

Here's a little somethin' for you bustaz:


----------



## Skeletalz

YEEUUUGH

HA HAAA

ENTJ






Original, I like the instrumental more:

* *











The source material:

* *


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTP


----------



## Aladdin Sane

ESTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENFJ


----------



## Jippa Jonken

ENTP (great album btw, though i prefer the track "Potential Govaner")


----------



## Mercedene

@Jippa Jonken ENTP ?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

IxFP





* *




3rd verse
Sit down, you half-assed rapper,
I saved the best part for finale.
We all get out share of a pie, but you got carried away, homeboy,
Come to daddy for a spanking!
You got way too cocky, dude, I've helping you out with all I could.
Who's the rat here? I was loyal till the end,
Covering your ass for all the mess you made.
Go ask Porchy, did you think we would not understand
What you backstabbing diss was getting at? I know better.
I'm last of Mohikans, and you are a 50/50 mix of Migos and Rich Homie Quan!
Yes, our empire is built from scratch.
Yes, I believe in trust and family.
Sassy much? Your attitude is like commoners' noise,
What a rare hybrid of hyena and viper.

So you though my ship has sunk on coral reefs?
Someone seems to have a "star disease".
I'm the boss of the game you're blabbering about,
And if you really want it - you're welcome for a dinner!
I'll treat you so much you'll never mention us in interviews again.
Fuck your autotune, crossdressing freaks, daddy's here to judge!
I thought I found a soulmate,
But bastards think that kindness and weakness are the same thing.
Fuck that, thing will go back at you once,
Karma is a bitch, so I'm just smiling.
And if you aren't completely suicidal, keep silence
And shove your diseased tongue up your ass.
You thought your verse would trick us,
But you deceived yourself - go back to your fucking magic city.


----------



## Conterphobia

Se-Fi


----------



## Malandro

INTP


----------



## jjcu

I think Enfj.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

ENTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP song.


----------



## Jakuri

IP vibe, T>F. IxTP. I would say INTP....not entirely sure though.




The entire lyrics consists of "do" "re" "mi" "fa" "sol" "la" "si". After all, the title roughly translates into "human(ヒト) form(型式) pianoforte(PF) test performance(試奏) example beta(例β)"


----------



## Bunny

INTP.


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTP


----------



## ObservantFool

ENTJ


----------



## Skeletalz

ESFP


----------



## Mange

Skeletalz said:


> ESFP


I was gonna say infp. Wtf is Grimes?






Every time I post this song people are like "oh all alone=emotions duurrrr" but its mostly rapping. Get it right.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ


----------



## BoomBoom

ISTP
https://youtu.be/uYVZPse8EVU


----------



## Wisteria

ESxP


----------



## BoomBoom

Wisteria said:


> ESxP


INTP
You got me right though ESTP


----------



## Derange At 170

Well, the previous user already admitted to being an ESTP and didn't post another so I guess it's cool if I restart the chain?


----------



## Metalize

ISTJ






Can play about a minute in


----------



## Skeletalz

INTJ


----------



## Bunny

INFP


----------



## Spiren

@Wytch ESFP.


----------



## Ironweaver

INFJ


----------



## leictreon

IxxP?


----------



## Kitaraah

INTJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ENFP


----------



## Bunny

ISTP (love the Beastie Boys)


----------



## Schmendricks

ISFJ (which I know is way off, unless you put a "fake" type on your profile!) - and this may be out of association with the artist in a general sense, but I get a whiff of 4 or 2 off the song, too.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTP


----------



## Bunny

ISFP
@Schmendricks it's okay :tongue: it's just a song I like.
I would think that most everyone likes some songs outside of their type.


----------



## jjcu

Estp. Or Entj.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## Schmendricks

ISTP.


----------



## Bunny

INFJ


----------



## confusedasheck

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ.


----------



## Bunny

ISTJ


----------



## Minkun

ESFP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFJ







* *




my moods live on that swing same
push me harder push me push me swang into tomorrow

gawk as I thread this loch ness slipstream sepsis
subconscious up f twitch asterisk see off my meds glitch
thoughts squealin through my mildew watch my back or I'll kill you
schizo superscript scan the voice imprint only I can hear you
deserted mansion in my head half-lidded lanterns returnin
sclera scarlet as wall of virgin bombed by flask of bourbon
can't be certain
your intercom I'm fingering you don't wanna but you buzz me in

my moods live on that swing same
push me harder push me push me swang into tomorrow

nathan perculatin proper
caiman propellers comin off she's hella copter
my neck bone sprayin guava
shimmy snakin status caved in mental state been shanked and soldered
I got the nasty in my taxi you need a lift
you can sit between the backseat and my dick
if the law catch me in the act and I happen ta die today
push one my swing out in a glass of purple rain
candy painted by the lord of stainless steel liquid your ashy brain

my moods live on that swing same
push me harder push push me swang into tomorrow

I got that feeling somebody killed me
I got that feeling zero feeling
can't stop stealing zeros killing all your millions
somebody kill me somebody killed me
I got that feeling zero feeling
can't stop stealing zeros killing all your millions


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## Bunny

ISxP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxFP


----------



## Conterphobia

INTp


----------



## Wisteria

Civilization: ESFJ
Nine inch Nails: ISTP


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISFP


----------



## Ironweaver

xSTP


----------



## jjcu

Infj


----------



## SheWolf

INFP


----------



## Sava Saevus

INFP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

*INTJ *theme song


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ


----------



## SheWolf

ESFJ






*LYRICS*

* *





The boys of the empireThey set head fire
Pull the plug sire
I'll spit fire


Gents of the empire
Strangle my desire
Pull the plug sire
And I'll spit fire


I'm borderline happy and I'm borderline sad
I'm borderline good and I'm borderline bad
And I can't get rid of a tingeling fear
You'd sort me out if my head gets clear
I live my life in shackles but I'm borderline free
I used to be blind and I still can't see
And I won't get around to a change of mind
As long as nobody breaks my stride


Tricks of the empire
Make happy kids aim higher
Higher up they wet fire
Fools of the empire


I went to school in the empire
Learnt the rules from a brat sire
I be a fool of the empire
'Til I break loose spread fire
Burn it down


[x2:]
I'm borderline happy and I'm borderline sad
I'm borderline good and I'm borderline bad
And I can't get rid of a tingeling fear
You'd sort me out if my head gets clear
I live my life in shackles but I'm borderline free
I used to be blind and I still can't see
And I won't get around to a change of mind
As long as nobody breaks my stride


----------



## Skeletalz

ESFP


----------



## Wisteria

ISFJ


----------



## ObservantFool

ISTJ


----------



## Derange At 170

Metric eh? I kind of associate the whole Arts & Crafts crew and related bands with xNFP'ism so... ENFP? ^


----------



## Schmendricks

INTP or ENTP.


----------



## Kitty666

infp


----------



## MyName

Didn't post a song. Seems like an INTJ thing to do since they're callous like that.


----------



## EMWUZX

Some kind of NF. I'll take a stab and say INFP, but I doubt that's right.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Icy Heart INFJ 4w3 > 8w9 > 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Skeletalz

Chill mon, ISTJ

Yesterday/today was lit


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ЗSГP


----------



## Jippa Jonken

ISTP


----------



## Conterphobia

@Ram: ISTP @Previous: ISFP


----------



## Skeletalz

I love your sig, ISFP


----------



## MyName

ESTJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSxJ.


----------



## Schmendricks

ISTJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESFP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

INFP 6w5?

oh shit you're infp 6w5 LOL


----------



## Skeletalz

It is unlikely for anyone with such horrible dance moves has Se so INFP. That guy literally looks like he has no memory of the past 3 days

A continuation of my blatantly shallow taste of extremely popular and well known 80s and 90s pop songs that I developed 3 days ago:


----------



## MyName

ESFP


----------



## Skeletalz

INFP, just like everyone else, maybe ISxP theyre pretty common too


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Totally ESTP. 
Half of that vid is her throwing her hair around, I was waiting for a hair product placement.


----------



## Who

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTJ


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTP






"I'm just your average Thundercats ho"


----------



## Schmendricks

INFP.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISxP


----------



## Lacy

INFP


----------



## Serpent

ISFJ


----------



## SheWolf

Hmmm...
I'll go with... ENFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP?


----------



## Lacy

ISTP ?


----------



## Serpent

INFP


----------



## Schmendricks

ENTJ or ESTJ.


----------



## sometimes

ESxP


----------



## Mange

Infp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP


----------



## sometimes

ESXP?


----------



## Lacy

Would go for ISFP


----------



## eLiZium

IxFP


----------



## Lacy

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFJ?


----------



## Skeletalz

ESTP


----------



## meaningless

hmm ESTP
@narcissistic damn are you a bryson tiller fan? exchange is an amazing song


----------



## Eset

ESFJ, The intro on that song is hella cringe ahahah XD
Nah I don't "fan" any Artist, I just appreciate their songs and listen to them often. Unless you call that being a fan.


----------



## Jaune

ISTP


----------



## Eset

Ngl but heavy metal is my least favourite genre of music, rip.
IxFx.


----------



## meaningless

I imagine an ENTJ listening to that song with sunglasses while walking away from an explosion
@narcissistic well I'm just really glad that another INTP listens and appreciates hip-hop/rap lol :tongue:


----------



## Jaune

I don't know. ISXP? I'll say T.


----------



## Eset

ISFx,
(lmao this artist just popped up in my youtube recommendations so) tbh Isn't bad.


----------



## meaningless

the aesthetics and lyrics seem very INFP.

This song below was my jam when I was 11, I was a total die-hard KPop fan.


----------



## Jaune

This is a bit harder since I can't understand the lyrics, but its sound gives me XSTP vibes, maybe E.


----------



## meaningless

I could imagine an xSTJ listening to this song


----------



## Jaune

INTP


----------



## Eset

IxFJ,
This is what I listened to in my early teenager life. i.e. 12-14


----------



## meaningless

That songs quite 3dgy... I mean its Skrillex xD.

I'd say hipster ENTP.


----------



## Eset

xNFP, that's such a banger.
One of my top 10 "indie" songs or whatever genre you call it.


----------



## Jaune

@zoec I get ENFP vibes.

Oops, too slow.

@narcissistic I'd say EXFP. I'll go with S.


----------



## meaningless

ISTP 

This song was my shyeet until musical.ly kids started ruining it with their talentless lip syncing


----------



## Eset

ughhh sooo good, I listen to that song so much. xNFP.
This is my 2nd all time best "indie" song rn:


----------



## meaningless

i get INFJ vibes, I love soft alternative songs like that


----------



## Jaune

I get ENTP vibes.


----------



## Eset

That's a cute song, ISFx
This is my best "fuck up" "indie" song.


----------



## Jaune

I'd say XSFP and lean more towards E.


----------



## Eset

Actually enjoyed that song, ISFx.
There's too many good songs to pick from :ssad:, might aswell change the tempo:


----------



## Jaune

I actually liked this song as well. EXTP and would lean towards S.


----------



## meaningless

getting an ENFP vibe, it's a nice song, would like to play it .


----------



## Eset

ENM (as in the youtuber) is soo good, all their songs are like INFx but.
Here's one I think is cute:


----------



## meaningless

I get ESFP vibes from this. ENM is super dope haha.


----------



## Eset

lmao that's an old school quote electro songs, (used to listen to them a lot) ISTx fuck knows


----------



## meaningless

Getting some INFJ vibes, the beat is super trippy.


----------



## Eset

INxP, used to listen to ENM before and as I was sleeping so I've heard literally all their tracks.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP I'd say


----------



## Eset

lmao dropping in with the thick beats XD fuck knows looks like a ESTx fuck about


----------



## meaningless

Super INFx


----------



## Eset

OMFG that song is soo good, you didn't see that. *straight face* INTx


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ... I guess...


----------



## Eset

Damn that's hard core. ISTJ


----------



## meaningless

I get xSFP vibes, sounds very j-poppy/disco-y


----------



## Eset

ISFx
One of my favourite Childish Gambino song:


----------



## meaningless

Omg I loveee that song! I'd say xNFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ExFP:kitteh:


----------



## meaningless

hmm ENTP?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ.


----------



## Jaune

ISXP, would lean towards T.


----------



## Eset

ISFx


----------



## meaningless

xSTP, feels very 90's like


----------



## Eset

ISFx, 
How to The Weeknd: 1. Talk about how high you are. 2. Talk about you having sex.
Still love him though.


----------



## meaningless

kinky INTJ, lol. Step 3 for being the Weeknd: Swear every second.


----------



## Eset

INFx,
Step 4. Collab with other "questionable" Artist and still make a hitter.


----------



## Derange At 170

^ ISFP


----------



## Eset

Damn that's such a sexy song, IxTJ.
Oldie but Goldie:


----------



## meaningless

Could imagine an xNTP listening to that song,


----------



## Eset

Such a cheeky song, ENTx
But not as cheeky as these 3 songs lined up. Classic days of dubstep.


----------



## meaningless

Those sick drops though damnnnn. I gotta say ESTP


----------



## Eset

ENFx, that song was goals back when it was released.


----------



## meaningless

Whenever that song comes on in the radio I jam out so hard lol... I'm gonna say ENTJ


----------



## Eset

That song is always on my Youtube suggestion page, cause I love it. Flume is hella good. INFx
Btw if you ever want to listen to dubstep listen from 08-12s music, after that it started getting weird.


----------



## meaningless

hmmmm INTx, I really like the airy feel of it


----------



## Eset

Another song I've listen to about 50 times, you got some good picks. INFx
Here's a classic that my friends used to bum off:


----------



## meaningless

That song was my jam holy crap, I miss swedish house mafia so much . I would say, ESTP.


----------



## Eset

I liked SHM until my friends constantly played it too often, only I can do such a thing. Same goes with Avicii tbh. ISTx
Sorry with the constant deadmau5, but I'm feeling nostalgic af tonight and is reliving old memories.


----------



## meaningless

hmmm xNTJ. 

I would play the song below over and over again when I was younger.


----------



## Jaune

I can honestly say I've listened to this song quite a few times prior to right now. Lyrically, I'd say IXTJ and lean towards S. I can imagine more extroverted types listening to this, though.


----------



## Eset

Enjoyed that one. ESTx
Lana Del Rey = ctopus: , still prefer the original, but this remix isn't so bad.


----------



## Jaune

I'm finding the lyrics of this song hard to type for some reason, but the sound to me is INFX.


----------



## meaningless

Getting ENFP vibes from that song, its very bright and catchy!


----------



## Eset

ESTx,
One of my favourite Drake songs:


----------



## meaningless

I love that song to death, Drake is one of my all time favorites. I could imagine an angry INTJ listening to that song.


----------



## Ironweaver

lots o' Fi - ISFP?






Yes, it's about the pitbull ban in Canada. :v


----------



## meaningless

I imagine an emo ISFJ listening to this song. I absolutely love pitbulls, they're such sweethearts.

here's a Drake oldie:


----------



## Eset

@Ironweaverlol wtf, ISFx 
@zoec that one's an oldie but goldie xNTJ


----------



## meaningless

Gives off an xNTJ vibe, one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Eset

Think I've listen to that one 300 times, ooof so good. INFx


----------



## meaningless

Super ENTP, the lyrics sounds argumentative and non-conformist to social norms


----------



## Eset

IxFP,
This one is just for the bants:


----------



## meaningless

hmmm xNTP vibes.


----------



## Eset

xNFx


----------



## meaningless

I get ESxP vibes


----------



## Eset

xNFP, something my NFP friends would listen to.


----------



## meaningless

very INTJ, sounds really dark and interesting


----------



## Eset

eeek, love that song too much. INTP because I love it!
This one to hit you right in the feels, rip inferior-Fe:


----------



## meaningless

Oh sheeet man getting feels ;-; i'd say INFx


----------



## Eset

I've now turned into an INFP XD feelsbadsman
This is a heavy INxJ song:


----------



## meaningless

I like the classic/trap mix of it, sounds edgy. 

feelsfeelsfeels my inferior Fe is exploding from this song


----------



## Eset

ISFP,
Sam Smith knows how to make me cry, what did I say cry? I meant salty liquid because my eyes are cleaning themselves.


----------



## Jaune

@zoec INFJ?
@narcissistic Damn, I love that song. ISFJ.


----------



## meaningless

hmm ISTP?
@narcissistic lets wallow ourselves with emotional songs and let out our inferior Fe .

Whenever I here this song it gives me so many feelsfeelsfeels


----------



## Eset

DAMN you FE!


----------



## meaningless

asdfghjkl I swear to god Sam Smith's voice is full of emotion ;-;, I'd say ISFJ


----------



## Jaune

@narcissistic ISFP. 
@zoec ISFJ.

I'll join the Sam Smith chain.


----------



## Eset

Ughhh I died from the feelings, rip. :emptiness: come back to me!


----------



## meaningless

o shit the piano though.... feelsfeelsfeels


----------



## Eset

Shit son that should be illegal, nearly died.


----------



## meaningless

nonononono feeeeeeeels 

here's a Nathan Sykes video that gave me super feels


----------



## Eset

*choking on the feels* pls somebody save me *coughing*


----------



## meaningless

drunk love songs, still feeeeeels


----------



## Eset

Right think that's my healthy dose of Fe for the next year XD
Other wise I'll turn into an ISFP.


----------



## meaningless

I heard this in the Hobbit movie! Love Ed Sheeran. i'd say xNFJ


----------



## Eset

lol Ron Weasley you ain't tricking me XD INFP
This is my happy song  (that doesn't make me cry) :


----------



## meaningless

Yessssss Queen Bey!! She makes me feel like an independent woman who don't need no man


----------



## Eset

That was going to be my link :/ INFJ


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## meaningless

Sooper aesthetic man, INFx


----------



## Eset

lmao that song, INFP.


----------



## meaningless

Your music taste is goals lol I'm jealous, INTP.


----------



## Eset

I just appreciate all music tbh.
That song was goals when it released. Such a good beat, ENTJ lol.


----------



## meaningless

That song is so aesthetic it hurts, INFP.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ISFJ.


----------



## meaningless

bruhhh I'm getting nostalgic about Japan bc of that song ;-; INxP


----------



## Eset

xNFP as fuck, like so much lol.


----------



## meaningless

Lmao this song is long af, INTx


----------



## Eset

Prefer when they're longer so they have a nice build up/ composure.
INFx


----------



## meaningless

That seems reasonable, ENTJ.


----------



## Eset

ENTJ for sure.


----------



## meaningless

The video is extremely aesthetic. ISFx


----------



## Eset

2 great Artists into one, ExTJ


----------



## meaningless

Damn I like the 90's anime feel of that song, I should get into Daft Punk lol. INFx


----------



## Eset

Saying "omg I love that song" has less meaning the more I say it, but I love that song XD INFx


----------



## meaningless

o shit.... I recognize that song from somewhere. ISTx


----------



## meaningless

o shit.... I recognize that song from somewhere. ISTx


----------



## Eset

yeye INFx


----------



## meaningless

hmmm, ESxP


----------



## Jaune

ISTP


----------



## bleghc

ISFP 4w3 sp/sx. I'm not sure why... every component of that song kind of just... "screams" it. (Hahagetit?)


----------



## Jaune

Great song! ENTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ?


----------



## Jakuri

xNTP?


----------



## Eset

INFP.


----------



## meaningless

heh im back... ESTP


----------



## Eset

That's a hella cute song, the intro was *:<* ISTP


----------



## Bunny

Heh, okay, ENFJ perhaps.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xSTP


----------



## Jaune

I have always gotten INTP vibes from that song for some reason.


----------



## meaningless

lmao INFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## Jaune

Great song! It sounds INFP like many of her songs do for me, but I think the lyrics here are more EXFP.


----------



## Eset

INFP.


----------



## Ironweaver

ESTP


----------



## Jaune

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ?


----------



## Jaune

That's nice. I'd say INFJ as well.


----------



## Ironweaver

INTP


----------



## Ironweaver

INTP


----------



## Ekaekto

INFJ


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ


----------



## Lacy

INFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ?


----------



## Jaune

ISTP


----------



## Lacy

Seems INxP





(PS: yes it's the song in my sig)


----------



## Jaune

INFJ


----------



## Eset

That had a pleasant car crash, it's making racing games jealous. ISTP.


----------



## Bunny

INFx


----------



## Eset

ENTJ.


----------



## sometimes

ESFP. they are like little mix (i think that's who) but better tbh.


----------



## Eset

That song is hella quiet like wtf. ESTP?


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## Eset

ISFP.


----------



## Jaune

INFP, maybe ISFP.


----------



## Bunny

xNFP in a loop.


----------



## Jaune

Um, ESTP?


----------



## Eset

INFx


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISTP. Dunno.


----------



## Eset

INFP, Cringe Levels: *Very High*.


----------



## jjcu

It seems Estp or... Entp.


----------



## Eset

ESTP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Intp.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP


----------



## Eset

ISFJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx?


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISTP


----------



## Eset

ExTP...


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENTJ


----------



## Eset

Killer tunes. ISTx


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Isfp.


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP


----------



## sometimes

ISTJ






The Weeknd sings about kinda dark stuff n such a sweet nice way,,


----------



## Eset

ENFP? I see them as the druggies of society so. Fitting?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## jjcu

Infj or Intj


----------



## SheWolf

ENFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTJ on crack




gotta love the "Hung up" sample


----------



## Nick_

INTP off crack


----------



## meaningless

trippy dood, infx


----------



## Eset

INFP, like the bouncy beats, very energetic.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP?


----------



## Bunny

xNTJ (Dracula 2000 :tongue: nice.)


----------



## Jaune

ISTJ?


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ


----------



## Eset

INFJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFX?


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISTP


----------



## sometimes

ISTJ going about their daily work routine whilst tripping on inferior Ne.


----------



## Eset

IxFP.


----------



## Jaune

XSFP.


----------



## Ironweaver

ESFP


----------



## GoosePeelings

ENFP


----------



## Nick_

INTJ


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Mm.. ESTP?


----------



## Eset

ISFP.


----------



## sometimes

I didn't look up the lyrics because I couldn't be bothered to figure out how to copy to artist name but ESTP?


----------



## Eset

ESFP.


----------



## jjcu

I think Infp?


----------



## Eset

ISFP.


----------



## Nick_

INTx


----------



## Bunny

INFJ.


----------



## piece in quite

ESFJ. Very flashy


----------



## Conterphobia

ISTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ or ENTP...


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP






A love song. About a machine gun.


* *




I was dumped by Kata
Then Anđa, Then Reza
But I was never dumped
By my own machine gun!

With her I will marry
Into a most faithful union
As long as she sings to me:
"Tracka-tracka-track!"

She hangs on my shoulder
She sleeps on my heart
When I'm chasing fascists
Adds me 6 kilograms

Her iron is warm
Her burden is light
And her throat keeps screaming:
"Tracka-tracka-track!"

My machine gun
Knows all mountain peaks
And paths leading to rivers
And gorges leading to the sea

From anywhere drives away
The croaking of black crows
Her thunderous shout:
"Tracka-tracka-track!"


----------



## sometimes

ESTx I guess in that case.


----------



## Eset

ExTP.


----------



## Bunny

INFx


----------



## Eset

ESTP.


----------



## Nefarious

ENFP.


----------



## Eset

Damn that name though, you should be proud of that. Fuck.
Anytoots, INFP.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESxP


----------



## Eset

ISTP.


----------



## Bunny

ISFP


----------



## Eset

ISFP.


----------



## jjcu

I think Istp.


----------



## Eset

ISxP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxP?


----------



## Eset

ISTJ.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

The feels. 

INFJ.


----------



## Eset

INFP.


----------



## Bunny

INTJ (really like that song btw)


----------



## Eset

INFJ.

Not sure which one is better:


----------



## Nick_

ISTJ


----------



## Eset

IxTJ.


----------



## Nick_

ENTJ


----------



## Bunny

ISTJ


----------



## SheWolf

ISxP


----------



## Ironweaver

ESFJ


----------



## Eset

INFJ.

It's a troll song, but...


----------



## Witch of Oreo

It's one of those things you listen for laughs and giggles, and at some point start unironically enjoying it.
Doesn't make it less trollish, so ENxP


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## Eset

ISxJ.


----------



## Morfy

narcissistic said:


> ISxJ.


ISFP

https://youtu.be/JGpyuXs8Y3E


----------



## bleghc

Such a relatable title. 
* *




#infPCONFIRMED



Jaded INTP in their pre-Reddit phase. (Mostly joking around with the latter addition.)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## piece in quite

@Notus Asphodelus 
Good song. Actually really nice. ENFP.


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTP


----------



## Doccium

INF*?


----------



## Asmodaeus

XNFJ?


----------



## BlackFandango

INTJ


----------



## Ironweaver

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

IN*J?


----------



## piece in quite

INFJ


----------



## bleghc

Nice beat. ISFP 9w1 sp/sx.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP?


----------



## DOGSOUP

ST-ish. Had to look up the lyrics too. Love how it builds up... I want to say ESTJ.


----------



## Eset

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

Infj or Enfj


----------



## fiaria

ISTJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ?


----------



## bremen

Istp


----------



## piece in quite

@ColdNobility That's so lovely. I'm guessing INFJ


----------



## Eset

IXFP.


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP


----------



## Innogen

Great rhythm and very catchy, giving off a Se vibe. ISFP or ISTP.


----------



## bleghc

Pretty great sound. Some kind of FJ, for sure - maybe ISFJ? Giving off traditional vibes, and I associate that with Si. I could actually imagine Se somewhere because of the varied sounds that were made, but I still see Si as a more... concrete (?? lol) association.


----------



## Eset

xxFP


----------



## The red spirit

ESTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP


----------



## The red spirit

slowcoffee said:


> ISTP


INFP


----------



## Eset

ISTJ


----------



## piece in quite

I would've said ESFJ, but your signature gave it away.


----------



## Eset

"Guessing by the song" not "Guessing by the profile", so my signature has nothing to do with it.
ENFP.


----------



## bleghc

First song three posts prior - INFP who may or may not be in a Fi/Si loop as they think about their past-lover. (Thought about the types most prone to emotional manipulation and decided well it sure as hell ain't a Fe user. jokes) - also 5w4 sx/so. 

The second song actually has a similar theme just from the lyrics. Type aside, probably has issues with vulnerability and trust. NTP 6w7 sp/sx. 






*inner weeaboo intensifies*


----------



## Eset

INFP.
Also that cover is a meh 6/10.


----------



## bremen

I'd say esfj


----------



## Conterphobia

Not bad, I like it

ESFP


----------



## Eset

INFJ.


----------



## Bunny

ISxP


----------



## Eset

ENFP.


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## Conterphobia

INTP


----------



## Jaune

That song was pretty good, thanks for introducing me to this band. INFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INxP?


----------



## Jaune

Esfj


----------



## Conterphobia

ESFP


----------



## Meter90

I think ISFP.


----------



## Eset

INFP.


----------



## piece in quite

ESFJ


----------



## bleghc

Lyrically, sounds like a somewhat clingy Te-dom. Rhythmically, very Se - then again, I associate that function with all remixes so. 

:laughing:


----------



## Meter90

@Memeophilic Wow that video is absolutely amazing, I just had to mention that. Anyway, my guess is INFP.

Now, in a drastic change of tone, here's another song:


----------



## Braverose

@Meter90 hahaha, that video sure was something else... 
Based on that alone I would guess ENTP, don't ask me why, though. 

Here's my choice of song: Use somebody - by kings of leon
Enjoy


----------



## Conterphobia

4348 = entj


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx?


----------



## Meter90

Well, I already know you're an INTJ, and that song sounds very INTJ as well, so I'll go with INTJ.





(also this is one of my favorite songs of all time, let's see if it matches my personality :untroubled


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP. Cupcakes/10


----------



## Meter90

INTP. Best weeb/19


----------



## jjcu

Esfp or Enfj


----------



## Conterphobia

You are killing me.

ESFX


----------



## Braverose

@QuickTwist INTP, it is 


Here's my song, enjoy!


----------



## Ironweaver

INTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ


----------



## Meter90

INTP. For some reason every time I hear someone say they like The Smiths, I immediately assume they're an INTP. I guess it's a very INTP-ish band :tongue:


----------



## piece in quite

ENTJ


----------



## Meter90

INTP. Good song by the way, I liked it a lot.


----------



## Delphinus

I can't know the lyrics, so I'll only guess with the vibe that song gives me
ENFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Entp.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ENFJ


----------



## SheWolf

INFJ


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP?


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Infp.


----------



## Meter90

ISFP, I think.


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISTP


----------



## bleghc

ISFP or INTJ in a Fi/Ni loop. 

4w3 > cp6w7 > 9w8 sx/sp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ?


----------



## starscream430

*deleted*


----------



## starscream430

Icy Heart said:


> xNFJ?


Sounds like an ENTJ. After all, that's how I felt when I played the game so long ago :happy:.

Here's a fun blast from the past for ya'll :kitteh:.


----------



## Meter90

ohhhhhhhh shit this show was one of my favorites back in the day. I'm gonna guess ENFP.

I'll keep the trend going with this:


----------



## Ironweaver

ESFP


----------



## piece in quite

ISTJ as fuck


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENTP


----------



## Lacy

ExTP ?


----------



## bleghc

ISTP 5w4 sp/sx.


----------



## piece in quite

ESFJ


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP?


----------



## Conterphobia

ISTJ


----------



## Jaune

Korn, hell yes. IXFP and leaning towards N.


----------



## Meter90

INTP.


----------



## Lacy

ExTP 4w3 7w8 8w7 So Sx (and also a kinda weird)


----------



## piece in quite

ENTP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISxP


----------



## Jaune

Nice Kate Bush avatar!

ESTP


----------



## Conterphobia

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP?


----------



## Conterphobia

lol


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFJ


----------



## Meter90

lol, good one, I say INTP.


----------



## piece in quite

ISTP


----------



## Ironweaver

IxFP


----------



## Meter90

Well, that was kinda weird, but also kinda cool roud: I'm gonna say INFJ.


----------



## SysterMatic

Infp


----------



## Meter90

INTP, I think.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

hm... ExFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP?


----------



## Maye

Intp


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISFJ


----------



## bremen

Isfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP?


----------



## GoosePeelings

ESTJ


----------



## piece in quite

ENTJ


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## Schmendricks

:|a INTJ.


----------



## Maye

estp


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INFP


----------



## piece in quite

Ironweaver said:


> INFP


Bingo!

Well, this thread was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Ironweaver

0400 Mist said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Well, this thread was fun while it lasted.


*takes a bow*

No reason to quit playing now. 




SymphonyInBlue said:


> INFP


ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ?


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

An INTJ friend recommended me this group once, so I will say INTJ xD


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTJ


----------



## Meter90

INTP for sure.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ


----------



## Sporadic Aura

esfj


----------



## Schmendricks

ENFP.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP


----------



## jjcu

Ixtp.


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## Firelily

infp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTJ


----------



## Doccium

I*FP?


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ


----------



## bremen

Estp


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFJ???


----------



## Schmendricks

INFP or ENFP.


----------



## Firelily

ESFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ESFP


----------



## Schmendricks

INFJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP???


----------



## Firelily

INTx


----------



## Xanthus Primus

EDLC said:


> @*Who* ENTP?


ENFJ.


----------



## Firelily

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP?


----------



## Firelily

INTJ??


----------



## Witch of Oreo

IxFJ


----------



## Firelily

ENFP


----------



## Ironweaver

INFP


----------



## Firelily

ISTP??


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ theme song 





* *





From train to train four times - this isn't far enough,
You awake already? Cool, we could have more left.
Weather turned Petersburg, this party feels overdue.
Let's toss a coin - who'll go out in the strteet now?
I can see you're happy, much prettier than usual.
What shall we do till train arrives? Let's look at map of Russia.
I've been here so many times, but this one feels like the last,
And I wish I knew what's running through your head now...

If the party was a disaster,
If the morning is grey and heavy,
Call me and I will say "hey, bro",
I just hope I can reall your name.

It's weird - I woke up again, and not alone, surprisingly.
"This guy is worse than Finnish in Peterburg, honestly"
Morning at the station, sun is glowing - this isn't a dream.
Get my stuff, kids, see sailors - off to the beach.
So good, back home at last, beer is my tradition,
You had to see policemen's faces at the train back then!
Mike was right, I guess - that place must stink badly.
I must be naive for loving you when motherland's rife with women.
My house is empty and a mess, dog is barking as always.
My head is full of static, no more and no less.
I must be horrible and thinking only of myself,
But I do everything to be as close with you as I can get.

From traint to train four times - this isn't far enough,
And half more hour on a car - I guess you're from Moscow,
If you were to show up, I'd drop dead with horror.
We probably need to show more support for one another.
A ring, and you lock up in a bathroom, just like I do,
You are so awesome, wonderful, what else can I say even?
I wanted to call back, but I know it's useless.
I sat in front TV and drifted off...


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@slowcoffee ISFP 7w6 > 4w3 > 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP???


----------



## Doccium

INT*?


----------



## Firelily

intp??


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Firelily

istp


----------



## Ironweaver

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ???


----------



## Jaune

ESFJ?


----------



## jjcu

I think Infp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP for sure.


----------



## bremen

Estp

good luck with this one


----------



## bremen

Double post 

aka omit post


----------



## jjcu

Isfj?

[video=dailymotion;xksvz]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xksvz_marky-mark-good-vibrations_music[/video]


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ExTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ or INFP...


----------



## Firelily

hey icy heart, INTJ


----------



## jjcu

Enfj.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTJ with a bit of ISTP


----------



## Gossip Goat

IxFP


----------



## Firelily

ESXP


----------



## bremen

Enfj


----------



## Firelily

INTJ


----------



## isamanthax

ISFP


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## jjcu

Intj maybe.


----------



## Firelily

isfp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ???


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTP


----------



## jumbotoo

Would have said ISTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP or ISTJ. Fi-Si seem equally well-developed, and not much clue to Te presence.


----------



## Doccium

My guess is I*TP.


----------



## Jaune

IxFP, lean more towards N.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP???


----------



## mangodelic psycho

intj 5w6 : P


----------



## jjcu

ISTP or ESTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP


----------



## ObservantFool

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

ESTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESXP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## jjcu

Maybe XSTP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## ObservantFool

INFP


----------



## Siri

Lmao, LP it is then 

ISTP


----------



## mangodelic psycho

ISFJ


----------



## Jaune

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ?


----------



## Malandro

INFP


----------



## Skeletalz

young af xSTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTJ (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP ish


----------



## Ironweaver

xNFJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Firelily

ENTP


----------



## Jaune

ISFP.


----------



## Ironweaver

xNTP


----------



## jjcu

ISTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xSFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XSTP


----------



## Shinsei

Witch of Dreams said:


> XSTP


It doesn't work. Come on even Shinsei wouldn't make this mistake.:laughing:


----------



## Jaune

ISFP for "Shadow of the Day."


----------



## Jaune

INFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTJ


----------



## DOGSOUP

That strikes me as ESxP-ish. Maybe it's the movement, the energy, the restlessness, the video too is very dynamic. Maybe I am way off, but hey, one can try.






* *





On Jubilee Street there was a girl named Bee
she had a history but she had no past
When they shut her down the russians moved in
Now I'm too scared,
I'm too scared to even walk on past

She used to say all those good people down on Jubilee Street
They ought to practice what they preach
yeah, they ought to practice just what they preach
Those good people on Jubilee Street

The problem was she had a little black book
And my name was written on every page
Well a girl's got to make ends meet even down on Jubilee Street
I was out of place and time and over the hill and out of my mind
on Jubilee Street

I ought to practice what I preach
These days I go downtown in my tie and tails
I got a foetus on a leash

I am alone now
I am beyond recriminations
Curtains are shut
Furniture has gone
I'm transforming
I'm vibrating
I'm glowing
I'm flying
Look at me now
I'm flying
Look at me now


----------



## Jaune

INFP. Thanks for posting lyrics, by the way.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFJ


----------



## Firelily

INFJ :wink:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTJ :wink:


----------



## jjcu

IXFJ maybe.


----------



## Doll

isfp


----------



## Kingego

Enfj


----------



## Sarcdan

IXFX because of the composure and P because of the constant progress in the song.


----------



## leictreon

> David Bowie

Any of the Fi doms/aux would do, but ISFP


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Sarcdan

The vocals seem like they would appeal to an Fi dominant, and it also sounds a little emo so I'm going with INFP.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Sarcdan said:


> The vocals seem like they would appeal to an Fi dominant, and it also sounds a little emo so I'm going with INFP.


Infj - entj?


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## Kingego

ISFP


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Kingego said:


> ISFP


entp or enfp?


----------



## Kingego

INFJ
My personality is written on my profile if you are interested :S It will ruin the guessing thing if i just write my type now 
And btw even i am close to my personality in many ways, i talk a lot.


----------



## Zeta Neprok

I'm going to go with INTx, likely INTJ.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

TheSonderer said:


> I'm going to go with INTx, likely INTJ.


intj revealing fi I think






edit fi


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFJ


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## jjcu

INXJ.


----------



## Sarcdan

May I say that this is the most obnoxious piece of _music_ I've heard all day? ESFP


----------



## ObservantFool

ISTJ


----------



## DOGSOUP

Outrageous, contagious, addictive. It's in my head now. Well gonna say ESFP.







* *




Let's suppose that you were able every night to dream any dream you wanted to dream
and you would naturally as you begin on this adventure of dreams
you would fulfill all your wishes.


You would have every kind of pleasure you see
and after several nights you would say
wow that was pretty great
but now let's have a surprise
let's have a dream which isn't under control
Well somethings going to happen to me that I don't know what it's going to be

Then you would get more and more adventurous
and you would make further and further out gambles
as to what you would dream
and finally you would dream where you are now
If you awaken from this illusion

_And you understand 
black implies white
self implies other
life implies death_

You can feel yourself
not as a stranger in the world
not as something here on probation
not as something that has arrived here by fluke
but you can begin to feel your own existence as absolute fundamental
what you are basically
deep deep down
far far in
is simply the fabric and structure of existence itself


----------



## MyName

INTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xNTP


----------



## jjcu

Entp or Estp probably


----------



## Jaune

ISFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Firelily

INTJ roud:


----------



## Jaune

ENFP.


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTP -.-


----------



## jjcu

Esfp or Estp.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp?


----------



## Jaune

INFP. Good song.


----------



## Firelily

istp?


----------



## Skeletalz

INFP


----------



## jjcu

Entp.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Firelily

INTJ :happy:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFJ


----------



## Siri

Beta (ENFJ)


----------



## azir

exfj


----------



## Angina Jolie

Esfj

https://youtu.be/0ihnvfisfTE


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## azir

pomPOM said:


> Esfj


how do you get esfj from that
honest question


----------



## Angina Jolie

azir said:


> how do you get esfj from that
> honest question


Mainly based it on socionics quadras. Alpha quadra is the feel good, fun having quadra but that song is not funny or random enough to be associated with ENTp or INTP. So ESFJ it is.


----------



## jjcu

Infp or Isfp @Notus Asphodelus


----------



## Firelily

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTx (?)


----------



## Angina Jolie

ESFx


----------



## azir

that was .. something
istj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP all the way! :kitteh:


----------



## Angina Jolie

ENTJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Firelily

ISTP?


----------



## bleghc

ESFP 7w(cp)6 sx/so.


----------



## Angina Jolie

ESFP


----------



## piano

harvey's so fucking dreamy. ENTJ or SFP.


----------



## Jaune

ISTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

ESTP.


----------



## Angina Jolie

ESFJ


----------



## bleghc

INFP 4 sx/sp.


----------



## Meliodas

ENFP for sure. However I think 4w5, sx/sp


----------



## Ironweaver

INFJ


----------



## Electra

INFJ


----------



## Meliodas

@Ironweaver - INTJ 4w5, more detached and idiosyncratic. 

@Electra2 - ENFP 4w3, more theatrical and effusive. 

I think the pieces you selected highlight some of the more subtle differences between 4s.


----------



## Asmodaeus

He didn't post a song but I'm guessing NF (?)


----------



## piano

beta or gamma for sure. first thought was LSI (ISTP).


----------



## Angina Jolie

Don't know why but feels kinda ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFP! C=


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Interesting music lots of stuff going on in there. INTJ sounds good. INTJs like unnecessarily complicated things


----------



## jjcu

I think Estp. Or Enfj.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj(?)


----------



## Electra

INFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP


----------



## The red spirit

ISFJ


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ENTP.


----------



## The red spirit

INTJ


----------



## Ironweaver

ESFP


----------



## The red spirit

INFJ


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?


----------



## The red spirit

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

First time hearing this song, but it's nice. Gotta remember it. Maybe ISFP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XSTP(?)


----------



## Zoquaro

Get a ISFP vibe for some reason


----------



## JayShambles

Infp for above!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L6VhGuOcKRU

You have to listen to the lyrics in this song. Brings tears every single time 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletalz

ISTP 862


----------



## jjcu

I think Infj.


----------



## Meliodas

You were hard. I am going with INTP 9w1.






Play at 1.25x speed.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Conterphobia

ENFJ, based on song. Obviously you are not that type.

Really liking this one. Bought the album about a month ago.


----------



## Schmendricks

INTP.


----------



## Meliodas

Icy NiTe said:


> ESTP (?)


Everyone seems to always think the music I like is ESTP-ish, but Deep Purple is ENFJ as fuck. 

What my choices do always reflect are the emotions of my Enneagram tritypes. There are obvious 8, 7 and/or 4 vibes, and usually a combination - hence the music I like usually has an intense, masculine, heroic, visionary feel.

(skip me guys)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XXTP? (couldn't make out the lyrics so guessing off tone)


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Azure the Dreamer said:


> XXTP? (couldn't make out the lyrics so guessing off tone)


Sounds like what a quiet, sweet, but adventurous ISFP would sing. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironweaver

ENFP


----------



## Malandro

INFJ


----------



## Conterphobia

Going to go with my gut initial unconventional typing:

INTJ


----------



## The red spirit

ESTP


----------



## INFJenNiFer

The red spirit said:


> ESTP


ESFP. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conterphobia

I'm going to be honest, I don't have a clue how to type that song. N


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISTP maybe?


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Azure the Dreamer said:


> ISTP maybe?


ISFP.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Fi-Si loop of kind.


----------



## Candy007

Witch of Oreo said:


> Fi-Si loop of kind.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qPm9JFM484



ENTP, seems like the perfect background music for it.


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Icy NiTe said:


> IxTP (?)


INFP? 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENxP
Sarts at 2:05. Watch in 144p for best experience.


----------



## jjcu

I think INFP.


----------



## Habit_Rabbit

INTJ, though I'm probably completely wrong.


----------



## Doccium

INF*?


----------



## Habit_Rabbit

Doccium said:


> INF*?


ISFJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfj for doccium


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni dom.


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## sometimes

INTJ I don't know why


----------



## INFJenNiFer

sometimes said:


> INTJ I don't know why


Sounds like a high-society party SFJ song. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ixwolvesix




----------



## Azure Dreamer

EXFP I think


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Doccium said:


> INFP?


ISxP or ESFP. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTP


----------



## Conterphobia

Ironweaver said:


> ISTP


00:00 - 4:25 INTJ

4:26 - 6:20 INTP

6:21 - End INFJ

Very well done indeed.


----------



## Jaune

ISFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istj


----------



## Kajada

@Azure the Dreamer Oh God I love One Punch Man DX ENFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxJ (?)


----------



## Ironweaver

ESxP


----------



## Doccium

INFJ?


----------



## ObservantFool

ENFJ


----------



## Kajada

@ObservantFool INFP (That song is gorgeous, too, btw, never heard of that group but wow)


----------



## Asmodaeus

MyName said:


> Sounds like an ESFP.
> 
> I know I am probably turning this into a "Type The Kinks" thread, but here they are again-


ISTP (?)


----------



## Doccium

INF*?


----------



## atamagasuita

StP?

https://youtu.be/CWTaKV4Ri_0


----------



## Doccium

I*FP?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intp


----------



## Doccium

*NFP?


----------



## jjcu

Infj.


----------



## Conterphobia

ESFJ


----------



## tinyheart

INTx


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

winterishere said:


> INTx


Infj


----------



## Meliodas

ENFP or ESFJ. 2w3 so/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## atamagasuita

@Icy NiTe 
NF??!! 

https://youtu.be/FC3y9llDXuM


----------



## Doccium

I**P?


----------



## starvingautist

INFJ


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP


----------



## Conterphobia

ESFJ






Just for you @*Tzara*.

J/K

Use this song instead:


----------



## tinyheart

ISTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ-ish (?)


----------



## Jaune

ISTP?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP


----------



## anonymoustiger

ISTP

M' song 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuw7Lt77s7g


----------



## ObservantFool

xNTP


----------



## jjcu

I think it seems ISTP.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ESFx


----------



## pinwheel

ESxP?


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## tinyheart

INTP ;P

"Time" - Hans Zimmer


----------



## Jaune

INTJ.


----------



## Doccium

IS*P?


----------



## Kito

Aggressively INFP. :tongue:


----------



## jjcu

ISTP


----------



## Malandro

YESSSS TINASHE! ISFP


----------



## Jaune

ISTJ.


----------



## Kajada

@Rick Harrison I don't think this is your type but that song gives me ESTX vibes, leaning toward J.


----------



## tinyheart

INFP =D

"Bauklötze" - Mika Kobayashi


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## bleghc

INFP 4w3 sx/sp. 






Lyrics if the words are unclear: 

* *




Why did it sound so familiar when you said my name?
From the crystal lattice that makes up the nerves of your brain,
And the hurricanes that you pulse through your veins, 
I know every current, every wave -- please stay..
Please stay..

Why is it that from worlds away, I feel your hands against my face?
Why is it that when morning comes, it makes this feeling fade away..?

How did I have no idea, that I needed you?
My world ended once but began again, born from just us two.
Though it’s suffocating me everyday, though I know you’re so far,
you told me, “Dear, be brave. 
Always.”


----------



## starvingautist

ISFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Doccium

IN*P?


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xsfp


----------



## The red spirit

ISTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## The red spirit

INFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ESTP







* *




I've been asking myself for a long time if it is worth the effort
But you certainly like it
So I wish to wait a little before this decision
I wouldn't like to suffer

I won't dig through the junkyard of happiness
Don't want to get my hands dirty
Power lies somewhere beyond the thick doors
I desire to rule

I will forget my needs and inner voices
There is only one road which leads to the throne
(We're waiting for your sign)
(We're waiting for your sign)
There is only one road which touches the sky
I desire to rule

I can recognize a better moment
I can choose a suitable time
I can wait for a moment of happiness
I wouldn't like to suffer

I will hate with an icy coldness
With a seven-layered heart
I will shoot straight in the back
I was born to rule


----------



## Doccium

INF*?


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Based on the song, INFP? It's a very personal, introspective, touchy-feely song with nostalgic bits.


----------



## tinyheart

INFJ

"Light of the Seven" - Ramin Djawadi (cover by Kyle Landry)

BTW I was surprised when I saw that scene in that episode of GoT, cuz that's like the first time Djawadi uses piano. So strange.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INFJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Xnfp?


----------



## Energumen

Trilingual song with emotional lyrics? I'd say ENFJ, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## jjcu

Infp or Isfj.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## Morfy

ISFP maybe?


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## Malandro

INTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Estp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENTP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ESFx


----------



## Ironweaver

IxFP


----------



## Conterphobia

ISFP OR INTP


----------



## tinyheart

ESFJ 

"En Cambio No" - Laura Pausini


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infp


----------



## Falsify Honestly

edit: I was too slow. New guess: ExFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISFJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Intj


----------



## Jaune

ENFP.


----------



## tinyheart

ESTJ? 0.0

"Let's Groove" - Earth, Wind & Fire

Feelin' groovy atm


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Ironweaver

Ditto ESFP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Istj


----------



## Ironweaver

xNFP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISFP (?)


----------



## Electra

Infp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXFP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Energumen

INFJ


----------



## Falsify Honestly

Good song. ISFJ


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

xSFJ


----------



## Jaune

Maybe INTP.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Rick Harrison said:


> Maybe INTP.


well, congrats...


----------



## Electra

SymphonyInBlue said:


> well, congrats...


Dear INTP please post more songs :/


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Electra2 said:


> Dear INTP please post more songs :/


Don't worry I got it covered :tongue:


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTx (?)


----------



## Falsify Honestly

ENTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## Jaune

I quite liked that song. Seems kind of INFJ-ish to me.


----------



## Falsify Honestly

ENTP


----------



## Ironweaver

INTP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Infj


----------



## tinyheart

INTP ;3

"Rhapsody In Blue" - George Gershwin


----------



## jjcu

INFP I'm guessing.


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Falsify Honestly

INFP?


----------



## tinyheart

Doccium said:


> ISFP?


I give you a magical flower that will make your dreams come true thatnk you for this song...omg...*cries*

ISFP

The Ink Spots - "If I Didn't Care"


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Schmendricks

ISFJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFP


----------



## Doccium

ENFJ?


----------



## Energumen

INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTP?


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP


----------



## Jeremi

INFJ


----------



## Stawker

ENFP


----------



## milzinas

INTJ


----------



## ObservantFool

ESFJ


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ENTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

very type 9 (love how calming it is)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INTx


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Leonard Cohen was an INFJ, ergo I'd be inclined to choose INFJ.


----------



## bleghc

intp 5w4 sx/sp.


----------



## jjcu

ENFP or INFP.


----------



## Ironweaver

xSFP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISxP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

I know you're an NF but that song sounds somewhat ENTx-ish :wink:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTJ confident and playful fi.  (your also right about song just been stuck in my head this weekend)


----------



## Falsify Honestly

I was thinking INFP, but some of the lyrics convinced me towards INFJ. Now, on the subject of catchy songs:


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ESFJ (?)


----------



## tinyheart

Never liked that song. ESTP


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp?


----------



## jjcu

It seems Enfj to me.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ESFP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ESFx


----------



## piece in quite

ISTP


----------



## The red spirit

ISFJ, only judger would have patience to listen to that long copy paste


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*@RoaminSpirit* INTP (?) Cool song btw..

*@The red spirit* ESFP(?)


----------



## The red spirit

Wow, finally some good stuff to listen. Intuition is strong in that song, seems like it's objective and thinking is strong too. I would say ENTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## tinyheart

ISTP with certainty


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP, there was a video about unhealthy relationships that brought this as an example


----------



## piece in quite

The red spirit said:


> ISFJ, only judger would have patience to listen to that long copy paste


Deep, moody and lowkey grooves aren't for everyone :wink:



SymphonyInBlue said:


> *@RoaminSpirit* INTP (?) Cool song btw..


Thanks roud:



Skeletalz said:


>


I'm saying ENTJ


----------



## Ironweaver

ISTJ?


----------



## The red spirit

Ironweaver said:


> ISTJ?


Strong Pi dom feeler, either ISFJ or INFJ





 @Skeletalz I want to dedicate this for you, I think, that you may нравиться this (except song, that starts from 7:21)


----------



## Skeletalz

Thanks  

A lot of eurobeat has this soft, kind of pretentious vibe to it, INFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFJ


----------



## sostenuto

INFP.


----------



## tinyheart

INFP? :frustrating:


----------



## BranchMonkey

The song is being sung by an INTP singing to an INFP, but whoever wrote the lyrics is most likely INFP. The one who shared it? Gonna go with INFP. And I know, it's a shock. 

Now, my own:


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## Conterphobia

ENFP






New Mastodon drops March 31. Pretty psyched about it honestly.


----------



## jjcu

Maybe Estp.


----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## sostenuto

ESFJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFJ


----------



## sostenuto

ENFJ.


----------



## Energumen

ENxT


----------



## tinyheart

I imagine a suave ENTJ lol :laughing:

Adding to my playlist!


----------



## Asmodaeus

That song sounds somewhat ExTP-ish (?)


----------



## sostenuto

ESTJ....?


----------



## BranchMonkey

ENTP's indecisiveness showing, here.


----------



## BranchMonkey

ENTP's indecisiveness showing, here.


----------



## The red spirit

IXFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Jakuri

Definitely decisive (Ni-Se)...not sure on the judging axis. But I say T>F, whether Te or Ti.
My initial gut reaction was ISTP after listening to the first 3 minutes...I was less sure after that highly structured section, but overall impression hasn't changed much so I will go with ISTP.


----------



## BranchMonkey

No sense of belonging; longing for the one to lead you away; thoughts leading back to bleak past; lots of emotional words: warmth; sun; scorn, and so on:

4w5 and INFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INTP with a heart wing/fix?


----------



## BranchMonkey

Enjoyable song, lyrics and energy. Like a cross between INFP and INTP: Looking back at the past, then some Si (go for it), and the curiosity and bit of chaotic thoughts of an INTP, like electronic funk meets David Byrnes, so I'm gonna go:

INfP and 5w4 with a dash of 7 for the back beat. 


And here you go; one song with video; then the singer LiVE:






and


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## tinyheart

INFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

<.>


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISFP The arrangement is more interesting than the words; the music grabbed me so I held on for the lyrics which are predictable, and the girly voice gets lost among the stronger musical arrangement. 


Though Kris is an excellent song writer in his own right, the lyrics are by his peer--fellow songwriter, Shel Silverstein.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Bunny

INFJ


----------



## mangodelic psycho

isfp 4w4 






Hey everyone, I missed this thread : 3


----------



## BranchMonkey

INTP


----------



## Mange

INFP

* *


----------



## str00dles

INFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP


----------



## PNemo

ENTP


----------



## BranchMonkey

Stamina or alcoholism, hmm: ESFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTJ


----------



## The red spirit

ISFJ


----------



## PNemo

INFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

ESFP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISTP


----------



## tinyheart

INFP!

Idk if i posted this somewhere already but oh well here it goes again:

The Hollies - "The Air That I Breathe"


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP?


----------



## tinyheart

INFP don't ask >.>

<.<

>>

<<"

First thing that came to mind............


----------



## BranchMonkey

Couldn't get through it all, gave me brain zaps, but thinking of those I know whom I've know who listen to this kind of music, the lyrics: eSFp


----------



## The red spirit

ESFPs


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISTP

Billy Joel - Stranger


----------



## azir

istp

https://youtu.be/cDEUNh_kOIc


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Makes little sense lyrically but upbeat and danceable. EP 7






This guy is me dancing at 4am stoned. You know when you're too tired to dance properly


----------



## BranchMonkey

I couldn't take my eyes off that dork... and the others can't dance much better, good lord! I had to focus for the lyrics so I'm going Type 4 Romantic or INFP Romantic type.

Steely Dan - Babylon Sisters LIVE


----------



## tinyheart

INTP cuz my dad


----------



## Meliodas

ENFP. SO/SX 4w3 or 3w4


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*@mytinyheart* The Clash sounds very ESTP to me..

*@Rock of Ages* INTJ(?)


----------



## tinyheart

SymphonyInBlue said:


> *@mytinyheart* The Clash sounds very ESTP to me..
> 
> *@Rock of Ages* INTJ(?)


Girl after my own heart..INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## The red spirit

ESXP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

lol. ENFP


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP

I walk down the streets of a city near a park pheelin phresh~~~

Just scored a date with a kewl dood

Movie fades to epic ending credits~


----------



## Skeletalz

ESFJ


----------



## MyName

INTP


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Skeletalz

First it sounded as though it would appeal to INTP but it changed, built, became less discordant in a particular jazz way, so I think INTj -- I liked it. Thanks for sharing it.


The performance matters:


----------



## MyName

Not doing yours because you didn't do mine. Instead I'll mention the person I'd rather do and say @mytinyheart is ESTP.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## PNemo

ENTP


----------



## bleghc

esfp 8w7 sx/sp!


----------



## BranchMonkey

ESFP quirk alert. I liked it.


----------



## jjcu

I think INTJ.


----------



## BranchMonkey

@jjcu in case someone and I cross-post as happens... This is a beautiful song, and the singer is keeping his emotions close inside so I think, of course, IXTX for starters. Then the way the song is arranged I add IXFX. I am going to go with IsFp, but I could be wrong. It's a lovely song.

Here is Ry Cooder and Little Feat:


----------



## BranchMonkey

<.>


----------



## Energumen

Kooky. I'd say ENTP.


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP (ADDING TO PLAYLIST)

Glen Miller - "American Patrol"


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTJ (?)


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP?


----------



## bleghc

isfp 5w4 sx.


----------



## The red spirit

ENFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

A lot of those I know who are either INFP or eNFP like Pokoman; I don't know about this electronic music; reminds me of synthesizer music in the 70s like back beat of Funky Town, a certain beat, beat, beat energy.


----------



## The red spirit

BranchMonkey said:


> A lot of those I know who are either INFP or eNFP like Pokoman; I don't know about this electronic music; reminds me of synthesizer music in the 70s like back beat of Funky Town, a certain beat, beat, beat energy.


Genre is most likely hardbass


----------



## The red spirit

ISFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

ESFP fun.


----------



## The red spirit

At first I thought INTJ (damn name), then I changed my poinion. It's INFP.

Now here is some real hard bass


----------



## BranchMonkey

@The red spirit

I've always thought of Charlie Sexton (singer, writer of that song) as INTP because I know his history; but lately I'm wondering if he isn't 5w4 INFP.

For you own, it's difficult: INTPs like a lot of jazz, discordant arrangements and this is more uniform, unrelenting, so I'm going with an extravert: ENTP, maybe.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ af


----------



## The red spirit

BranchMonkey said:


> I've always thought of Charlie Sexton (singer, writer of that song) as INTP because I know his history; but lately I'm wondering if he isn't 5w4 INFP.


Damn my guess was amazingly mind reading, I just felt the vibe and read lyrics.



BranchMonkey said:


> For you own, it's difficult: INTPs like a lot of jazz, discordant arrangements and this is more uniform, unrelenting, so I'm going with an extravert: ENTP, maybe.


If you understood simple Russian, then you could understand, that whole song is about drugs (1kg of amphetamine) and crazy dances after using them. Music has good beat for dancing. ESTP would seem like better fit. You overanalyze hard bass (though I like that), you gotta feel it (maybe dance a bit, because beat is fire).



BranchMonkey said:


>


Seems like INFJ.
@Witch of Oreo
ENXP


----------



## bleghc

hahaha. entp 7w8 sx/so.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENxP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Bunny

xNFJ


----------



## a peach

Fi-dom, IXFP.
(Lovely signature by the way, I love the soft colors and flowers so much! ♥)


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISFP, and lovely to watch as well as listen to it.


----------



## jjcu

I think XNFP.


----------



## Lacy

ESTP ?





(original poem by Dylan Thomas)


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP


----------



## bleghc

* *















exfp 8w9 so/sx.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Ahh forgot to put your type. @blehBLEH INFJ

I might like that song.


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

Totally new to this...
@lookslikeiwin - INTP?

EDIT: And because this idiot (me) forgot to post a song, I fixed that. 

LOL Because I'm new, I can't post it....

*Beetoven's Fur Elise*


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxxP (?)


----------



## TwoStepsAhead

Introvert person with mental health problems?


----------



## PNemo

INTJ


----------



## BranchMonkey

Enneagram 4 - romantic, not aesthetic, for instance, of the sub-types. (Never head this; good song.)


----------



## tinyheart

6/10 - love David Bowie though.

Sia - "The Greatest"


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxJ (?)


----------



## BranchMonkey

I have an acquaintance who digs this kind of music; he's an ISTJ, which seems odd to me, but there you go. Otherwise, ISTP.


----------



## Skeletalz

That guy reminds me of a particular aquaintance that I strongly dislike, ExFJ







* *




_From a youtube comment:
_
Riding corn braids/waves
wolf's breath in my hair
my weariness cuts my feet to the bone
ravens own wing
fuck like snakes on his head
beat of the drum go the dogs to wage war
hounds are chasing the sun to rest
holy mountain burns sacred smoke
breathing deep until you choke (til you choke)

some say the waves
swinging in time
allow the joint
our perfect crime
_cutie cutie cutie cutie cute :3_

The sea is discrete / so sweet (?)
of / all the clips(?) in my wings
no holding doors working against the shore (?)
red bloody fain(?) runs like sand in my hands
I _ I miss painted flowers _ _

wine and _ _ _ _
how it is burst all to red (?)
i am never looking back
(looking back)

_The rest I cant make out._


----------



## Amadis

ISFP.


----------



## lilprimrose

ISTJ maybe?

I cannot post urls yet, but the song is *Twenty one pilots - Ride*.
Lyrics: 
* *




I just wanna stay in the sun where I find
I know it's hard sometimes
Pieces of peace in the sun's peace of mind
I know it's hard sometimes
Yeah, I think about the end just way too much
But it's fun to fantasize
On my enemies who wouldn't wish who I was
But it's fun to fantasize

Oh, oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my ride
Oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my ride
Taking my time on my ride

"I'd die for you," that's easy to say
We have a list of people that we would take
A bullet for them, a bullet for you
A bullet for everybody in this room
But I don't seem to see many bullets coming through
See many bullets coming through
Metaphorically, I'm the man
But literally, I don't know what I'd do
"I'd live for you," and that's hard to do
Even harder to say when you know it's not true
Even harder to write when you know that tonight
There were people back home who tried talking to you
But then you ignored them still
All these questions they're for real
Like "Who would you live for?",
"Who would you die for?"
And "Would you ever kill?"

Oh, oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my ride
Oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my ride
Taking my time on my ride

I've been thinking too much
I've been thinking too much
I've been thinking too much
I've been thinking too much
(help me)
I've been thinking too much (I've been thinking too much)
I've been thinking too much (Help me)
I've been thinking too much (I've been thinking too much)
I've been thinking too much

Oh, oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my ride
Oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time
Taking my time on my ride

Oh, oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my ride
Oh, I'm falling, so I'm taking my time on my

I've been thinking too much
Help me
I've been thinking too much
Help me

I've been thinking too much (I've been thinking too much)
I've been thinking too much (help me)
I've been thinking too much (I've been thinking too much)
I've been thinking too much
Help me


----------



## jjcu

Seems Istp.


----------



## The red spirit

ISTP


----------



## BranchMonkey

pranksta gangsta: ISTP or ESTP


LIVE concert version:


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## jjcu

Isfp.


----------



## BranchMonkey

eSFP


----------



## tinyheart

INFP!!!


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP?


----------



## jjcu

It seems Esfp.


----------



## Amadis

ISFJ


----------



## BranchMonkey

ENFP maybe


----------



## tinyheart

INTP

sTUCK IN MY HEAD ALL DAyyy...


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*@Mytinyheart* I love this song <3 INTJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## sprinkle

INFP?


----------



## bleghc

exfp 8w9 sx/so?


----------



## jjcu

Infp.


----------



## bleghc

isfp 8w9/4w3 sx/so.


----------



## Ironweaver

ISFP 6w7


----------



## jjcu

I think Infj or Intp maybe.


----------



## tinyheart

ESTP omg...


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP song!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ENXP? Hard to tell without translations.


----------



## lilprimrose

ENFJ!





Please click CC for translation x


----------



## Doccium

INFP I assume.


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP 4w5


----------



## Doccium

IN*P?


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFJ - intense!


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

xNFJ


----------



## Jaune

Spooky INTJ vibes.


----------



## Nick_

ISTP


----------



## tinyheart

ENTP - That dark voice is how my dream guy talks to me. Darkly. :happy:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Allonsy

ESFP


----------



## mushr00m

Great band and one their best tracks imo.
ENXP. Too chaotic to be Pi dom. Typical reality bending Ne dom stuff especially with the style of guitar riffs.


----------



## Kitsune Love

ISFP.
It's not a very intense and "in-your-face" song but the fast tempo and rap has a very aux-Se feel to it.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ESFP


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Definitely not an intuitive, video wasn't artsy and crazy enough, probably an ESFJ


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?


----------



## jjcu

It seems Infp or Isfp.


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

I think I know your type already but this sounds like something my mom would listen to so

ISTJ 

I actually kind of liked the other one you posted

Anyways:


----------



## isn't anything

ESFJ


----------



## BranchMonkey

IsFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ (?)


----------



## radneim

ISFP?

(i wanted to post a video but PerC won't let me because of my posts count)
here's mine anyway if you don't mind checking a link →


----------



## isn't anything

ESFP


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?


----------



## isn't anything

INFJ


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ISFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## mp2

INTP?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFP's category meme-worthy music.


----------



## Doccium

ISF*?


----------



## isn't anything

isfp


----------



## Soul Kitchen

INFP? Instrumentals are hard to type, as much as I love Brian Eno.


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP Enneagram 5w4


----------



## isn't anything

ESFJ


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Introverted intuitive of some kind, my first instincts say INFP... at least based on the 10 seconds I sat through


----------



## tinyheart

INFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Lol. ExFP
https://youtu.be/oBGNIZ-KL90


----------



## MirandaNicole18

someone wanna guess mine


----------



## Vega_

I tried to guess i thought it would be ENFJ or something.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISTP?


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP - The Romantic


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Conterphobia

ENTP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Fi dom vibe in lyric.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISxP (?)


----------



## Soul Kitchen

ISFP


----------



## Doccium

INTP?


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP






Damn I love Blaire's version better than anyone's!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@BranchMonkey Ah, hello, again! So, the song has a lot to do with memories past (Si), but primarily has an undertone of being freed away from the burdens of this world for personal fulfillment, which I associate with Fi.

Thus, I say INFP 6w5 > 9w1 > 4w3 sp/so based just on this song.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I've always enjoyed that song @Despotic Nepotist 

I'll go with ISTJ and 5w6 so/sp/sx for this song. (I did look you up, then followed you to the 8 Questions from everydaydreamer ISFP: Guess Your Type, or whatever it's called; ran into an error; posted my answers in a blog, and forgot to keep looking...), but I'm on it, man; I am ON it. 

Oh, you got far closer this time; almost spot on--although not about the song meaning; John Prine is one hell of a song writer, and his lyrics are often ironic; sometimes sorrowful, always about facing real, and often hard, life.

Different songs for different reasons; here's a favorite (so much story here...):


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP

Ten Years After - "I'd Love To Change The World"


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INFJ (?)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## BranchMonkey

Reminds me some of Beck's LOSER but without the more clever lyrics, so ISTP though Beck is INFP.


----------



## jjcu

I think Esfj or Enfj.


----------



## BranchMonkey

ISFP

For the type the Introduction, the whole song, the video clips: all count.


----------



## Asmodaeus

I_ know_ you're an NF but, IMHO, that song is somewhat ISFJ-ish


----------



## tinyheart

INFP I listen to them too


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXFP  (thanks for the shares icy and mth )


----------



## sannejamila

Azure Dreamer said:


> IXFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks for the shares icy and mth )



XNFP



https://youtu.be/vabnZ9-ex7o


----------



## BranchMonkey

Icy NiTe said:


> I_ know_ you're an NF but, IMHO, that song is somewhat ISFJ-ish


You might want to read up, listen to more songs that Kris wrote, and otherwise know the man some; not much of this resonates for him or for me; he broke every tabu for everything he just about ever did: military, marriage, country music scene, protesting war as a former major... One of the most contradictory, complex beings I've ever known. He sided with the rebels, not the 'traditional ones'; and he would go with his band and sing anti-war songs for soldiers--hardly traditional or what was expected of someone on a USO tour:

ISFJs are driven by their personal values, and are conscientious in their behavior. They typically want to work hard, get along with others, and make sure they do what is expected of them.​
Plus, I don't have a particular genre I only listen to or appreciate; that would bore me, and I would not grow...


===

@sannejamila

Nirvana's: INFP 4 (no wing, today)

===

OK, a favorite, though I love his live version--can't find it away from iTunes:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Feels ISFP-ish.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

Seems Isfp or probably infp, I think.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

I _know_ you're an NF :wink: but that song is somewhat NT-ish! roud:


----------



## Conterphobia

Madonna = ESFP


----------



## RaisinKG

Juxtaposing and combining various sounds in the song...

I like it. Sounds INF-ish, if not an INTP experimenting with songs~

It's retro music time *runs*


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Always sounds ENFJish to me. ...I dunno.
Now that we are on this...


----------



## RaisinKG

eastern night sounds quite INFP-ish to me, if not Ni-dom


this was the shortest version I could find, sorry


----------



## Asmodaeus

That sounds kinda ENxP-ish (?)


----------



## Bunny

I have no idea what they're saying so based on tone/music alone.
ExFP


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ESFP. No explanation needed.


----------



## sannejamila

XNTP

https://youtu.be/VOgFZfRVaww


----------



## anorganizedmess

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## RaisinKG

IxFP, if not used ironically~

*(skip me)*


----------



## tinyheart

Icy NiTe said:


> xNTP (?)


Emo INFP


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy

ESFP


----------



## Ironweaver

ESTJ


----------



## Atrej

ISTP?

Skip to 1:16


----------



## jjcu

Infj I think.


----------



## Doccium

IS*P?


----------



## tinyheart

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## tinyheart

ESTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP?





* *





Rewrite of the life! I'll now release 
The desire everyone seeks 
No more... even on the roads you may never walk again 
Don't look back, don't ever look back

If this world is coming to an end 
Where will my soul go? 
Days left unchanged aren't for me 
So I can say goodbye without hesitation

These hands hold an impulse to have everything destroyed 
Every day life which was once protected begins to fall apart 
This waking force is beyond control

Rewrite of the life! I'll now release 
The desire everyone seeks 
No more... even on the roads you may never walk again 
Don't look back, don't ever look back


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## jjcu

Maybe ISTP?


----------



## Ironweaver

ESFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ISFP


----------



## jjcu

I think ISFP... :nevreness:


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Infp?


----------



## tinyheart

INTJ


----------



## Heavelyn

infx?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

ESTP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP







* *




I'm fucking tired of all the perks
I've tried nothing, everything works
For less I'm worth, I've served my bid
All fuck life wasn't what it is
All fuck life was just a bridge
I seen some free landed some tricks
Far I see high time man quit
Won't let you know when I get goin
Phone ring too long

Phone ring too long, I'm probably gone
Ring tone jingle my swan song
I'll show you how to leave well enough alone
I'm not this world this on cue world
I fall back, concoct new worlds
I fall out in throbbing swirls
I fall until I stop this world
I fall the fuck off this world

I live down the street from you've noticed me, I've never seen you
Wonder what the fuck I do
Listen up, you nosy bitch, listen close
My most recent purchase, old black rope
Gonna learn how to tie it, hang it in my chamber
Perfect reminder occult I'm made of
Come try it out whenever you wanna
Last night, 3:30 in the morning, Death on my front porch
Can feel him itching to take me with him, hail death, fuck you waiting for
Like a question no one mention, he turns around, hands me his weapon
He slurs, "Use at your discretion, it's been a pleasure, Stefan"
Head on like dead, on like grey
Death in your way, not in my way, I got my way
I was in my way, crept out my way, kept out my way
I'm on one like bae you're on your way, way, way, way

I'm fucking tired of all the perks
I've tried nothing, everything works
For less I'm worth, I've served my bid
All fuck life wasn't what it is
All fuck life was just a bridge
I seen some free landed some tricks
Far I see high time man quit
Won't let you know when I get goin
Phone ring too long

Don't you worry, impossible for anything to be a big deal
I'm in no weary, my vital post dated but clearly been ages since life had appeal
Far more than fascination my second nature chant kill cause I can
This body by my own hands
My friends and family won't understand
So I stay in the end, don't make none to me
If wasn't for them, I'd make that decision on GP
Had to do it all again, I'd make that decision on GP

All the nights I don't die for you
Wouldn't believe how many nights I ain't died for you on GP
Not that I care, I'd be a liar if I sat here claiming I'd exit in a minute
But I can't say I wouldn't I have my limits
All the nights I don't die for you
Wouldn't believe how many nights I ain't died for you on GP
Not that I care, I'd be a liar if I sat here claiming I'd exit in a minute
But I can't say I wouldn't I have my limits


----------



## Doccium

INTJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Isfp from vibes 

Ok trying something different here...


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

I remember when this was released! IxxP, I'm guessing?


----------



## Conterphobia

Err.. That's quite eclectic, not going to lie.

Going to say SP (sorry, that's the closest I can get).

Moving on. How about something different? This album just came out and its pretty stellar. Really like this track, might be my fav of the album.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Lacy

I'd go for INFJ


----------



## Iambanana

I have pictured an ESTP during the whole song.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Lacy

ISTP 6w7


----------



## Engelsstaub

ENFP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Istp?


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP


----------



## jjcu

I think it sounds ESXP or ENTP.


----------



## jjcu

Sorryy.... Data base Errors...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISFP


----------



## Conterphobia

ESFP


----------



## Nick_

INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Definitely sounds like a nice orchestrated tune and INTJ would listen to while looking through his telescope into space, or watching big bang theory, or mentally planning out or imagining his funeral.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTP. Like, come on! It's so in your face!


----------



## Charus

Witch of Oreo said:


> ESTP. Like, come on! It's so in your face!


I think It's ISFJ or ISFP, don't know. I'm terrible at typing...

Anyway, MY TURN!


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

I wanna say STP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFX? (not so good at this game at times. )


----------



## jjcu

I think ENFJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ixtj 

Now for funsies


----------



## Conterphobia

LOL, I do actually like this song. I am going to say INFJ just for the luls. LMAO






The whole album is pretty great.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ENFJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Not available so... 404... D0D... DxD... Highschool DxD... Rias Gremory...
ENFJ


----------



## Skeletalz

INFP 🔥🔥🔥







* *




[Intro]
We are preaching our own funerals as we go through this life
Don't forget that

[Verse 1]
Hit it, split it, make it cum, get wetted
Come again, come get it
Seen it happening before it even happened
Swing the door open and buck 'em down
Course I'm just fuckin' around
But nevermind the way it sound
Everytime we make it pound
Straight into the pavement now
Whip it, bleed it, cause it pain
Eat it, shit it out and change
Lanes at speeds that seem insane
To them petty pussy brains
Push me and they will be slain
Drag this past the point and claim
That shit as if it was your name
Like it's attached to yours with chains
Own it till shit goes up in flames
And there really ain't no one to blame
No one to blame, its all the same
Like blurred faces on subway trains
Can't take it man, can't take the pain
Pain of the game
Makes me insane
Makes me fuck up my whole thang
Pain of the game
Makes me insane
Makes me fuck up my whole thang
What'd you bring?
Where'd you get it?
Give it here, I said don't sweat it
I'm gonna take it around for a bit
And I don't care if you give a shit
Punk!
I'm gonna take it around for a bit
And I don't care if you give a shit
Punk! Bitch!

[Hook]
Goin' through the motions
Just to make shit happen right
Never knowin where we're goin'
Just rollin' like waves at night

[Verse 2]
Make it or break it, just dont sleep on it
Sleepers get shot down, you lost it
Trying to act like you got it
Nevermind the way it sound
Every time we make it pound
Straight into the - (sirens) - ground
Shot it up, get it hot, what
I know you know you said too much
Did too much, way too much
Fuck that shit, man, that shit sucks
Volume turned all the way up
You already know it's going down
I'll tell you when I've had enough
Shut up right now
Feel it in my gut right now
Throw it up, give it up like
Buck, buck, buck, buck, buck, blow!

[Bridge]
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up

[Verse 3]
All over the place, all in your face
All up in it, talkin' 'bout can't wait
To bring it even harder the next
Time I creep through the beat possessed
Howling on that mountain peak
Feeling like hell's up in my chest
Feel the fire rise, rise so high, so high I rise
Eye to eye with death
Gazing through me like an uzi
Spraying through me, bag of flesh
Body bag of flesh
Ain't nothing left
Toe tag me, zip the bag and check it
Oh no, he's been resurrected
Oh no, he's been resurrected

[Bridge]
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up
Get up, get up, get up, get up, get up

[Verse 4]
Zombie holocaust in seconds
Nowhere to go, nowhere to hide
From what we know, down deep inside
Hell if I know, just wanna ride
Until the wheels fall off and I
Run off the road, no telling why
Hear them cry:
"Man, I just don't wanna die
Just don't wanna, why
Is everything always happening
In the blink of eye?
This better be the last time me
Ever see you in my life
Steadily to the death passing
Everything that don't seem tight

[Hook]
Goin' through the motions
Just to make shit happen right
Never knowin' where we're goin
Just rollin' like waves at night"


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INTJ?
Starts at 2:05, subtitles are there if necessary


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entp


----------



## tinyheart

ISTP day dreams


----------



## Wisteria

ESFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Entj?


----------



## tinyheart

INTJ?


----------



## Skeletalz

INFP







* *




[Verse 1: Daveed Diggs]
Game don't wait (heavy. wait.)
Eyes heavy, but it's time to grind motherfucker can't be late (hold up. wait.)
Fuck a nine-to-five, push work state to state (shit)
No work, no food still eatin' off paper plates
Banana clip is a paper weight, paper mate
Tell em' how you're married to the game
She fuckin' everybody but you still put a ring on it, on it
Keep it one hunnit, homies
Home is where the homies
Home is where the homies got your back
Get your backpack get
Back to the block, bring it back to the block, shit
Slangin' crack beats cracks into Sacroiliac
But the Glock cocked back, lay another body flat

[Hook: Mariel Jacoda]
Here when they turn on the street lights
Hustle till they cut 'em off, that's the street life
Got the chrome on my hip and a bud for sale
That's how I get mine, that's how I get it

[Verse 2]
Hustlin' is a habit
So they say
This is for the G's who wasn't trippin' and never knew any other way
Other ways of gettin' money, not many do not require a degree of separation
From the streets you gettin' paid in
In which the degree of difficulty is extraordinarily high
And she high while doin' it, so see why
Somebody who isn't from it might not understand how you body a body in other words
(How I could just kill a man)
And still a gram is a gram and nobody is Instagramin'
They killin' on Cypress Hill and they still is squeezin' the hammers
Police is beyond the scanners, these some obsequious bandits
And brandishin' flags of function
You fuck a figure it’s fashion that flash on a motherfucker
You fuckin' seeing the passion forgetting the hunger
This the jungle, time to get active and crack it so acrobatic it'll flip in the set
But set's up and no second guessing here in the street people sweating for the money

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
No time for wifey's babies or other collateral damage
Checking for snitches, they be the ones order tacos in Spanish
Always thinking that they blendin' in
But then sending them telegrams to the rollers; they bitches
Not meaning feminine, meaning - fuck it ain’t no explaining
Get the fuck up and push cocaine
All these fuckers gon' sleep all day
But if you suck up when one of you step up to these bucks
Knock if you lacing up them chucks no Taylor Gangin'
This shit is grimy and dirty, clothes stankin' while you slangin'
Get up out to the blacktop
Backpack for the crack rock
Take shot at the cops at a spot where they knock a neighborhood watch
Watch him
Learn the code if them eyes are closed
That means he sleeping on his feet and been out in the cold
And if he flashin' the gold, he either new or want action and got back up on the toes
Study all of your fractions, get up on the honor roll
Roll the marijuana then flip the hoodie up and get ghost

[Hook: Mariel Jacoda]
Here when they turn on the street lights
Hustle till they cut 'em off, that's the street life
Got the chrome on my hip and a bud for sale
And if you trying to take this spot, better think twice
This ain't play time, you're fucking with my life
I'ma do what I gotta do to get my mill
I gotta get mine, I gotta get it


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## squareL

xSTJ ? (i'm very bad at this)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx (?)


----------



## jjcu

XSTJ or ENTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESXP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## ObservantFool

ESFP


----------



## Conterphobia

Unhealthy ENFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

istp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XNTJ great rendition btw


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INTJ


----------



## jjcu

I think Intp.


----------



## Energumen

xSFP


----------



## Falsify Honestly

INTP


----------



## Doccium

INTP?


----------



## The red spirit

INFP


----------



## Falsify Honestly

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Doccium

INFJ?


----------



## Energumen

I really don't like that song. 

ISFP


----------



## The red spirit

ENFP


----------



## erike360

Estp






Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP


----------



## thataintnomoooon

ISFP


----------



## Falsify Honestly

IXFP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## crazitaco

The music gives me ISFP vibes, but I already knew your type is INFJ 






The scifi picture isn't too relevant to the song.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Getting ISTP vibes.


----------



## jjcu

IXTP.


----------



## Wisteria

stereotypical ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Falsify Honestly

The chorus gives me an INFJ feel.


----------



## TalNFJ

INTJ I think.


----------



## Energumen

XNFP. I'm actually glad I heard that song; it's nice.


----------



## JuneBud

ISFJ


----------



## Farfadou57

INFx


----------



## Falsify Honestly

Great song. INFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## overlordofpizza

Uhh...ISTJ?


----------



## Wisteria

Used to listen to this album all the time ESFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXFP


----------



## tinyheart

First thing that came to mind when looking at the title: INFJ. First thing that came to mind when I heard the song:
INFJ. Looked at the poster: "Oh, hey it's an INFJ."


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## 0+n*1

ISTJ





_Though the constant is constant, I'm breaking up
As I grow I'm so tired, but I'm too big to stop
While the matter is shifting, I'm waking up
I remember I remember what I thought I was_


----------



## Falsify Honestly

ISFP?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXFP


----------



## Krienkar

ENTP
By the way I like you for King Gizzard. 
The text in the song I posted before is Ni-Fi af, however it's in polish so you know.


----------



## Conterphobia

Not a fan. ISFP


----------



## cfrench

INTJ
(This may not be dark enough for some of you.)


----------



## Krienkar

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Conterphobia

Good tune. ISFP.


----------



## Wisteria

ESTP


----------



## The red spirit

INFx


----------



## tinyheart

ESTJ


----------



## Conterphobia

INFJ

If you do mine, please listen to the whole thing. Its gets damn spectacular near the end.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ (?)


----------



## ricericebaby

INTJ.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESFX


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ENFP


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

infj


----------



## Farfadou57

ENTP


----------



## Ironweaver

The lyrics are totally ISFP.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNTP (?)


----------



## Conterphobia

I can see that as INTJ, sure.






One of the few songs I pay attention to the lyrics. The song kinda commands that in a way.


----------



## tinyheart

INTP


----------



## anorganizedmess

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## tinyheart

INFJ


----------



## TalNFJ

INFP/INTJ


----------



## meaningless

IXFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INTP


----------



## Skeletalz

INFP

Ear worm of the day:







* *




[Verse 1: Daveed Diggs]
*Set's up hiiiiiigh, bitches and whips topless*
No ceilings, they pitchin' that Helen Mirren
It's summer, that pot stick (pot stick)
Block burning, G's banging on the beach
White tees, no socks shit
Palm tree on lean, bass rocks with the knock
Every cockpit bumpin' that Pac on the stock system rattlin'
But battle ready cause all got the heavy metal
Tucked to haggle for the Fendi watches
Watch it, everyone observe the color of the block where they walkin'
Watch how they walkin', see her at the payphone code talkin'
She got them eyes, shorts, thighs thick, pussy poppin'
So the lay of the block maintain as long everybody play they role, if not
Try to step on somebody else's line, but when they do
The critic quick to put a clip in a nine
A motherfucker will die in the summertime

[Hook]
Low nose clown on they pogo bounce when they slow-mo round
Make the hoes go down, homies smoke that loud 'til they choke fall out
And they run they mouth, what they don't know might end 'em
Cause them women so fine in the summertime
Turn a six to a dime in the summertime
Motherfuckers still die in the summertime
It happens all the time in the summertime

[Verse 2: King Tee]
Hold the liquor, it's an avalanche comin'
A Cali ***** flooded in ice and quite stunnin'
And who wouldn't believe the West Coast brung 'em
When the rest start runnin' when my set start gunnin'
I came to represent for the Likwit Empire
The Lexus squire with about six friars
It's been a minute since I lit a ***** on fire
And I won't stop rockin' 'til ya ***** expire
I gut the mic with the negative hype
Any steelo will fashion, I'm a negative type
Write whatever you like, starts day into night
Paragraphin' how you have it, I be crashin' your sight
As a treat, I'll eat all beef and gripes
Toss up you ****** tryin' to peel my stripes
Killas don't fright but hold up, here's the truth
Summer turn cold when the crown hits the booth, *****

[Hook]
Low nose clown on they pogo bounce when they slow-mo round
Make the hoes go down, homies smoke that loud 'til they choke fall out
And they run they mouth, what they don't know might end 'em
Cause them women so fine in the summertime
_Turn a six to a dime in the summertime_
Motherfuckers still die in the summertime
It happens all the time in the summertime

[Verse 3: Daveed Diggs]
Dice game, rice rocket, pipe laying, sidewalkin'
Eyes, drankin' wine, talkin', where that Fernet, though? (Right?)
Price payin', eye sockets, dry makin', fire lockin'
Fly paper skyrockets, scare residentials
Donuts in the cul-de-sac, photos at the intersection
Show 'em that Corona's back, flipping off the pigs and
Breaking mirrors cause he own it jack
And he on about half a pill and he don't wanna yack
So he keep it rollin' like that dice game
Homies talk shit, Andrew Dice Clay
Homies take shifts watching vice playing nice like they ain't narcs
Roll a seven, guns spark, dogs bark, dial nine-eleven
Cars parked ring alarms, homies stop bettin' just for a second
Then start it up again like resurrection, they count their blessings
Stop rubberneckin', you lookin' sweeter than confection
Pause
Laugh it off and get a weapon

[Hook]
Low nose clown on they pogo bounce when they slow-mo round
Make the hoes go down, homies smoke that loud 'til they choke fall out
And they run they mouth, what they don't know might end 'em
Cause them women so fine in the summertime
Turn a six to a dime in the summertime
Motherfuckers still die in the summertime
It happens all the time in the summertime


----------



## Ironweaver

ENTP


----------



## anorganizedmess

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Athena_

ESTP? 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletalz

ESFP/_ISFP_, I like Lana but not that song 

This one is distorted as fuck, its basically noise hop so consider yourself warned :wink:


----------



## Farfadou57

ISTP


----------



## jjcu

Seems ENFJ.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFx (?)


----------



## MyName

ESFP


----------



## jjcu

Maybe ISFP. Or INFP.


----------



## tinyheart

ISTP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INFP


----------



## Wisteria

INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

xxTP (?)


----------



## Conterphobia

ENTJ

Been really liking this one. Came back to it after leaving it for a bit. Really like it, IDK.


----------



## Wisteria

the video isn't available






the first track


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP







* *




[Verse 1]
I watch you spin from afar
I drink you in and breath you out
I'm camouflaged by the timeline
I'm camouflaged when the sun shines

[Pre-Chorus 1]
Two ships passing in the night
Two lips pressing ground the tides

[Chorus]
I believe the world it spins for you
We will never be, I am the moon
I believe the world it spins for you
We will never be, I am the moon

[Verse 2]
I long to be apart
I isolate my heart
You've drawn me into your world
Now I too spin limbless

[Pre-Chorus 2]
One wide hand clapping where's the wind
I stand spanning at your distant wings

[Chorus]
I believe the world it spins for you
We will never be, I am the moon
I believe the world it spins for you
We will never be, I am the moon
I believe the world it spins for you
We will never be, I am the moon


----------



## overlordofpizza

INFJ vibes for no particular reason


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi-Ne-Si-Te I see all these elements in this song. You could argue ISFP going based on a profile description, however.

Fi - Seems to be overwhelmingly driven by emotion in this song rather than technical spectacularness
Ne - The lyrics very much have to do with the idea that things could be better if things were different
Si - reminiscing
Te - Lyrics speak of immature use of Te in structuring the world around you

Your pick between:


----------



## Asmodaeus

IMHO, both sound somewhat INFJ-ish


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP (?)


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFJ (?)


----------



## Athena_

INTJ







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletalz

INTJ, ESFP, INFJ, INFP, something like that


----------



## tinyheart

ENTJ


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INFJ


----------



## Conterphobia

ISFP, sorry, don't know because I do not know this language.


----------



## tinyheart

INTJ (I think of my brother)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFP


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ISTP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ


----------



## Wisteria

ENFJ


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ESTP


----------



## tinyheart

IxFJ


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ENFP


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP

brace yourself for k pop-metal


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

At first I thought to myself "How can something be kpop and metal" But the description is accurate. 

INFP


----------



## Energumen

ExFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INxP?


----------



## jjcu

I think ENXJ


----------



## Wisteria

ESFJ 4w3


----------



## MyName

ESFP


----------



## Gman1

Video not available.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Real Observer

ESTP?? Maybe? :-D











Sorry for the double, could not pick :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

INTP (?)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## jjcu

I think XNFJ.


----------



## Farfadou57

ESFP


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## dlb

ISTJ?


----------



## starscream430

dlb said:


> ISTJ?


ISFJ?


----------



## anorganizedmess

lol @ ISFJ for a Tool song but INFP


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## anorganizedmess

INTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ENFJ af


----------



## jjcu

I think EXFP


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INXJ (great song Asmodaus) roud:


----------



## Sybow

ISFP I would say.


----------



## Energumen

ENxP


----------



## Wisteria

ISTJ

The illustrations in Iridium are really cool. The imagery in the video is Ni af.






:kitteh:


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

I wanna say either ISTP or INTJ


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xSFJ


----------



## jjcu

INXP???


----------



## Crowbo

INFJ


----------



## Jaune

I normally wouldn't want to listen to a 24-minute-long song, but since it's Dream Theater I don't mind.
The composition gives intuitive vibes, and NT when it becomes more progressive. Beginning lyrics are Si/Fi to me but the lyrics in the second and third parts seem Ne. I'd say INFP overall.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either INTP of INFJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo

XNTJ


----------



## jjcu

I think INTP.


----------



## Crowbo

guessing ESFP


----------



## Sybow

ENTP-ish


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

EXFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

ESTP?


----------



## Enoch

INTJ or EXFP.


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Enoch

ENTP.


----------



## Crowbo

ISTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XNTP enjoying their si?


----------



## jjcu

XNFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

XSFP


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

XNTJ


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## Jaune

Good song. I'd probably say ENTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## petern

INTP?
https://youtu.be/QKT2I9oCM2Q


----------



## Jaune

My guess would be ISFJ.


----------



## Crowbo

XSTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xxxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

ESTP


----------



## Zeus

How is this a thing?


----------



## Crowbo

ClOwNkInG said:


> How is this a thing?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Crowbo said:


> ESTP


ENTP!


----------



## petern

ISTP?!
https://youtu.be/kTwq6SKE-_U


----------



## SysterMatic

ENFJ (also I liked the song)


----------



## Sybow

xnfp


----------



## ANAXEL

INTX (my vote is on INTP)





(I have listened this whole 3 times now)


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Sybow

Istx


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INXJ


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExxP (?)


----------



## Sava Saevus

ENTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXFP


----------



## Sybow

I'll repeat your answer and go for IXFP aswell


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INxP





* *






Just how much it all turned! How much smoke it took just not to see what was of this world.
With toes always curled, when they said: 'son, you know you're simply not of this world.'
Just how much it all turned, but all is nothing apart from poetry that is of this world.
Grew up with no clear return, but the label always stuck - son, you're not of this world.

Son, you're not of this world, excess, like a pen leaking ink,
As if someone dug a crop out, or just cut off a link,
From a chain, where every one is exemplary (I piss on them!),
Every link with this world is going off tangentially.

As the cuts were stinging, I heated up the sand,
And whoever I meet now, a barrier stands,
And you're pretty much fine, but, rummaging inside you,
On goes the search for anyone a bit like you.

Where the mindless, the homeless, the shabby ones,
The smoked out Cauldfields and twitchy Durdens,
Anhedonia, and Jared Leto's omens,
We're born to amphetamine, nu-metal and Baphomet.

You're the type that can't believe the hype - we're Peter Pans,
We grow from days of foam, but we don't grow right,
Raving from a one track mind, the minibus leaves for a mini-home -
In his image, God makes man.

Chorus:
Just how much it all turned! How much smoke it took just not to see what was of this world.
With toes always curled, when they said: 'son, you know you're simply not of this world.'
Just how much it all turned, but all is nothing apart from poetry that is of this world.
Grew up with no clear return, but the label always stuck - son, you're not of this world.

Books spread opinions, doubts come from within them,
And from doubt, laziness, and from there, oblivion.
Michel Houellebecq, de Lautréamont, even Necromonicon,
Again, this world's a target for payback.

DJs, tapes and decks - all that type.
Seems you're like bad wounds, infecting all life.
Of us, the city thinks the worst, one stab and then you're burst.
The truth is like a fungus - born from fights over this curse.

Where's Aldous fucking Huxley now? Don't you like this brave new world?
Then you're just a kid - back to the creche, get out!
Surrounded by defeats, and by failures, by cursed poets and those blessed with graphomania,
The knights of subculture, defenders of glass covers, warriors of lacquer, forgotten music lovers.
It's like this world hangs over a glass fucking panel, but I can see the light at the end of your sonic tunnel.

Chorus:
Just how much it all turned! How much smoke it took just not to see what was of this world.
With toes always curled, when they said: 'son, you know you're simply not of this world.'
Just how much it all turned, but all is nothing apart from poetry that is of this world.
Grew up with no clear return, but the label always stuck - son, you're not of this world.

Just how much it all turned! How much smoke it took just not to see what was of this world.
With toes always curled, when they said: 'son, you know you're simply not of this world.'
Just how much it all turned, but all is nothing apart from poetry that is of this world.
Grew up with no clear return, but the label always stuck - son, you're not of this world.


----------



## Crowbo

INXJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTx (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Jaune

I'd say INTJ.


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Chatshire

ENTJ (??)


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## jjcu

I think INTP, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Chatshire

ISTJ


----------



## Crowbo

IXFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExxP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

intj (loved to DDR to that song a lot =D )


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 8w7


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XNTJ? not sure


----------



## Chatshire

XNFP


----------



## Sybow

enfp


----------



## visceral




----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Gman1

ENFP


----------



## visceral

istp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExFJ (?)


----------



## Gman1

visceral said:


> istp


Wow that was unexpected.


----------



## petern

Is this the end?!?!?


----------



## leictreon

No song - Unknown

This one should be easy


----------



## Wisteria

Yeah INFP \o/








petern said:


> Is this the end?!?!?



* *










i'm sorry xD
wtf do you mean though


----------



## petern

Haha I guess it isn't the end!! But that was first reply with no video lol
I'll guess ISTP


----------



## jjcu

I'm guessing INFP, it sounds nice.


----------



## Rventurelli

Angel Sweet Ass said:


> I'm guessing INFP, it sounds nice.


INFP or ISFP? Hmmm...

Mine:

_Black Sabbath_ - _Under the Sun_.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Rventurelli

Asmodaeus said:


> INTP (?)


So close! INTJ-A.


----------



## Sybow




----------



## Wisteria

ISFP. Eminem is very Fi-Se


----------



## visceral

Intp or intj. But then I saw your comment and I believe intj. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TKm2liZ1YyM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visceral




----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

enxp


----------



## leictreon

ENTJ, for the MOTHER RUSSIA


----------



## jjcu

I think INXP. It was funny.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Skeletalz

ESTJ





 @leictreon

That is one excruciatingly hilarious song :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## nep2une

Skeletalz said:


> ESTJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=343498" target="_blank">leictreon</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> That is one excruciatingly hilarious song :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Oh, neat, I actually like the original version of that song. I was thinking ISxP while listening.


----------



## Wisteria

Seen this before, the music video is really cool. ISFP


----------



## visceral

istp?


----------



## jjcu

INFJ maybe.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 9w1


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Rhothan

INFx


----------



## Glop

INFJ


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Glop said:


> INFJ


The narrator's perspective as described in the song lyrics makes me think of an ISFJ, but the song itself denotes... some other type, I think? What makes "A Day in the Life" a fascinating song is it potentially represents a search for the transcendent beyond the mundane, or when taken within the overall context of Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, represents an anti-climatic "come down" after taking the listener into la la land.

Anyway, I get the impression you yourself aren't an ISFJ. Somehow I get the impression you seek something transcendent.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

INFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Я не говорю по-русски, but my impression based on the vibe of that song is ESFP.


----------



## undsietanzt

@Soul Kitchen I get ENTP vibes from this. Don't ask me why


----------



## Wisteria

INFP


----------



## leictreon

ISFP, maybe?


----------



## bleghc

isfp 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

isfp


----------



## Chatshire

INXP


----------



## Rydori

ESFP kpop fan


----------



## Chatshire

Brick said:


> ESFP kpop fan


.. got what i expected (this is why i avoid posting boy groups u_u)


----------



## Asmodaeus

@Brick - ExTP (?)


----------



## Energumen

Whoops


----------



## Energumen

ESTP


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

INFP


----------



## Rhothan

INFP


----------



## Wisteria

I swear i'm not doing this on purpose xD ENFJ


----------



## Malandro

Wisteria said:


> I swear i'm not doing this on purpose xD ENFJ


INFP


----------



## Glitch_

Saying ESFP based on the song alone.


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Angelo

ENTP? Nope!


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP


----------



## visceral

ESTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Bastard

^^^

INFJ


----------



## Wisteria

ENFJ


----------



## owlet

ESFJ


----------



## visceral

entp?


----------



## Skeletalz

Saw the length of that video and had to do a double take lol, glad its just an extended mix. INTP







* *




[Verse 1]
It's under my skin
Just from what I can muster up
I've forgotten the scent
This picture of you is not enough
Oh, can we go back?
Oh, being on my own won't do
To where it all began
Standing deep in the must of the room

[Bridge]
All out
Out of excuses for being alone
Now without a doubt
I think it’s time we set things in motion
Now I’m all out
Out of reasons to push these feelings aside

[Chorus]
Done living in this house
Done keeping it down
Done being anywhere but your side
Done being anywhere but your side

[Verse 2]
There’s just one thing
Tell me is this feeling mutual?
Put a lot on that hint
Sorry if I come across as unusual
But please don’t fret
If you think things are moving a little too fast
Well at least I got this
Let’s just see how long this memory lasts

[Bridge]
I’m all out
Out of excuses for being alone
Now without a doubt
Think it’s time we set things in motion (I’m all out!)
Out of reasons to push these feelings aside

[Chorus]
Done living in this house
Done keeping it down
Done being anywhere but your side
Done being anywhere but your side

[Outro]
I’m all out!
Out of excuses for being alone
Now without a doubt
Think it’s time we set things in motion
I’m all out
Out of reasons to push these feelings aside
Done living in this house
Done keeping it down
Done being anywhere but your side
Oh, oh
Oh, oh
Done being anywhere but your side
Anywhere but your side


----------



## Morfy

ISFP


----------



## Malandro

ISFP


----------



## visceral

@Skeletalz intj
@Red morphy ixfp


----------



## Wisteria

ESFJ






it's pretty dramatic


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP


----------



## Nick_

ISTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Sybow

isfj? 
Nice song though


----------



## Doccium

I*TP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Rhothan

ISTP


----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## Sybow

inxp


----------



## jjcu

I think Isfp.


----------



## ObservantFool

ESTP


----------



## Rhothan

ISTP


----------



## Gman1

INTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

istp


----------



## Wisteria

ISTJ


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (?)


----------



## Ironweaver

INxJ


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

ISFP
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Rhothan

ESTP


----------



## jjcu

INFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## calicobts

INTP


----------



## Sybow

enfp?


----------



## jjcu

IXTP.


----------



## Energumen

ISFP


----------



## Energumen

repost


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

INTJ


----------



## Sybow

infp? I have no idea..


----------



## Skeletalz

ISFP






Lyrics:

* *




Naised, naised

Mõndadele ringi meeldib käia meestega
kuid mina lähen luurele vaid oma naistega
naistega ei ole häbi, naistega saab hästi läbi
elutormis naiste peale loota saab

Kui sind peigmees maha jätab laulatuse eel
sõbrannad sind ei hülga iial sinu silmavees
nad loori maha rebivad ja uue mehe sebivad
sellepärast naiste peale loota saab

Naised need ei murdu tuules
igapäev on isevärvi nende huuled
kõik on hästi, ninad püsti
pole vaja Botox süsti
meie lähme aastatega paremaks

Oh mu armsad daamid daamid
täna õhtul purustame raamid raamid
unustage mured maised
täna kokku saavad naised
igaüks on isemoodi kaunitar

Kui perenaine kaunikene malbe tasane
peab koristama maja, mis on päris pasane
ja ükski mees ei tule mesti
hävitama tolmulesti
siis sa ainult naiste peale loota saad

Naised elumerelaintes on kui kalad vees
nad teavad kuidas leida tubli arst või torumees
ja kust küll osta kreeme
kus poleks parabeene
seda ainult naised teavad ütelda


Naised need ei murdu tuules
ladvad kõrgel üleval kuid maa sees juured
kindel pole seegi lugu
kumb on ilmas õrnem sugu
tõde selgub alles lõpukaadrites

Oh mu armsad daamid daamid
täna õhtul purustame raamid raamid
vilistame müütidele
naise stereotüüpidele
ise oma elu kokku laulame

Kui käes on aeg kui pisikesed muudkui kisavad
nad tahvad olla emaga ja mitte isaga
ja mees on läinud närvi
et elul pole värvi
ja sõitnud hoopis sõpradega kalale

Siis naisel tuleb miskitmoodi vastu pidada
kuidas just, eks igaüks võib ise lisada
kuid kui jumal annab
on sul üks sõbranna
kelle peale raskel tunnil loota saad

Naised need ei murdu tuules
igapäev on isevärvi nende huuled
kõik on hästi, ninad püsti
pole vaja Botox süsti
meie lähme aastatega paremaks

Oh mu armsad daamid daamid
täna õhtul purustame raamid raamid
unustage mured maised
täna kokku saavad naised
igaüks on isemoodi kaunitar


Kui saatus sulle ootamatult keerab kokku supi
et simulandist eks on hankind invaliidsusgrupi
ja sina näed vaid sente ja mitte alimente
ja hakkama pead saama karja lastega

Siis kuidas, milleks, miks - ära pead murdma jää
sest kõiki asjaolusid sa praegu veel ei näe
mine hoopis jooksma marti
elu arstib simulanti
Saatusel on varuks sulle lotovõit

Vahemäng

Kui tuleb ette olukord kui ülbab mõni saks
Et mehed lähvad paremaks ja naised vanemaks
Siis pisar tuleb silma
Et mõni mees siin ilmas
Jääb ikka jälle elukooli kordama.

Mõndadele ringi meeldib käia meestega
kuid mina lähen luurele vaid oma naistega
naistega ei ole häbi, naistega saab hästi läbi
elutormis naiste peale loota saab

Mehed mingu tööle, sauna
meil on köögis oma floora, fauna, fauna
Küpsetame uue laulu
armastus käib kõhu kaudu
ise oma tuju rõõmsaks laulame

Oh mu armsad daamid daamid
täna õhtul purustame raamid raamid
unustage mured maised
täna kokku saavad naised
igaüks on isemoodi kaunitar


----------



## Doccium

INTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## ObservantFool

INFJ


----------



## Wisteria

ExFP


----------



## jjcu

I think ENFJ


----------



## Skeletalz

ESFJ


----------



## Doccium

ISTP?


----------



## Energumen

ISFx


----------



## Electra

INFP


----------



## bleghc

istp 8w7 sp/sx


----------



## Doccium

*NFP?


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

EXTX 8w7 so


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 2w3


----------



## Electra

5 intp


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Wisteria

ISTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Jaune

INTJ 6w5


----------



## jjcu

I think INXJ.


----------



## Dedbyte

ESFJ


----------



## Wisteria

INFJ


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Wisteria said:


> INFJ


IxFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Asmodaeus said:


> ExTP (?)


More like an xNTP ...


----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus

ISTP (?)


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP?







* *





[Verse:]
_You stole my pure intention
You are the sickness in between
Let me in, I'll bury the pain

You taught me to be sad at you
You almost made me take it all
Let me in, I'll bury the pain

You bend me and you shake me
You beg me then you break me
Let me in, I'll bury the pain

You made me feel like a sinner
Now you fear you'll die alone
Let me in, I'll bury the pain

[Chorus:]
The sickness that you are
The plague that made me starve
You think you can show me how I've come this far

I feel it's taking over
Everything falls dark
Break me open
The desperate cry_


----------



## Energumen

xNFJ


----------



## Judson Joist

INFP


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

ISTP maybe? No idea haha


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Witch of Oreo

IxFP


----------



## Flow Ozzy

xSFJ ??






Who gives you the right to come here and tell me
I have to leave this place my home
To you it's a jungle, to me it's a kingdom
Where my people are free there to roam
Born with the stars we are happy and peaceful
'Til now we were left undisturbed
But you rupture the forests our gardens
And fill them with filth from your cities unheard

Savage, who is savage
Leave your morals, stake your claim
Savage, you are savage
Modern man can take the blame

You poisoned my tribe with civilized progress
Baptizing our blood with disease
You christened our bodies with sadness and suffering
Saying then that your god is well-pleased
What have we done to deserve such injustice
Explain to us please if you can
But you can't, no you can't, we can see it in your eyes
Of us both who's the primitive man

Savage, who is savage
Leave your morals, stake your claim
Savage, you are savage
Modern man can take the blame

You poisoned my tribe with civilized progress
Baptizing our blood with disease
You christened our bodies with sadness and suffering
Saying then that your god is well-pleased
What have we done to deserve such injustice
Explain to us please if you can
But you can't, no you can't, we can see it in your eyes
Of us both who's the primitive man

Savage, savage
Savage, savage
(Who's the savage) modern man
(Who's the savage) modern man


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

xstj?


----------



## Sybow

enfp


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFJ I suppose?


----------



## lifeinterminals

INFP?

Also,


----------



## jjcu

Maybe INFJ.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xSFP


----------



## Flow Ozzy

xSFx ??


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFP (?)


----------



## Andromeda Star

intj


----------



## Jaune

ESFP 2w3


----------



## Andromeda Star

Isfp ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 3w4


----------



## Nokoiyuh

ISTP 7w8 sx


----------



## Skeletalz

NFP


----------



## Andromeda Star

INTJ


----------



## visceral

^ video unavailble in canada


----------



## jjcu

Maybe INFJ


----------



## lifeinterminals

ESFP.

Here's something I haven't listened to in a while:


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Sybow

esfj


----------



## Jaune

Good song, probably INTJ.


----------



## lifeinterminals

ESTP.

This one's going to be hilarious. Try to listen to the whole thing through. Just trying to confirm something.


----------



## Sybow

INTP I'd say.


----------



## Jaune

Damn that was good, gotta check out more from this band. Anyway, I'd guess INTJ 4w5.


----------



## jjcu

Istp or Isfp is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Energumen

ESFP


----------



## Andromeda Star

INFP :happy:


----------



## owlet

INFP maybe.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Prolly ISFP (?)


----------



## Wisteria

INFJ


----------



## Jaune

INFP.


----------



## lifeinterminals

ENTP for that song specifically.


----------



## visceral

intp?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFP (?)


----------



## photon

Asmodaeus said:


> ENFP (?)


ISTP even though I know you're far from it.


----------



## jjcu

I think IXFP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xxTP (?)


----------



## Sybow

inxj, could go both ways.


----------



## visceral

@Asmodaeus intj, although i confess the picture in your signature and your avatar biased me towards intj as well
@Sybow istp/intj?


----------



## mysteryghost94

https://youtu.be/d8oJQcnoss4


----------



## andreasdevig

Etiennette said:


> From music only, ISXP


ISFP


----------



## jjcu

I think ENTP.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP!


----------



## Sybow

infx


----------



## piece in quite

estp


----------



## Energumen

ISTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFP (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

estp


----------



## Energumen

Whoops.


----------



## Energumen

Azure Dreamer said:


> estp


ENFx


----------



## Asmodaeus

xNFP


----------



## piece in quite

INTP


----------



## Jaune

ENTP 3w4 9w8 5w6 sp/so


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Wisteria

INFP


----------



## bleghc

oo lol cant believe i havent heard this one before. ariana's songs r always boppin'. sm SE in this vid. i'd guess esfp?? 7w8 sx/sp


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 6w7 9w1 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Sybow

Eversince the 2:00 mark, I'm stuck on Esxp.


----------



## jjcu

INFJ? Or INTJ.


----------



## Electra

ESXP


----------



## Wisteria

ESTP?


----------



## Doccium

INFJ?


----------



## Energumen

ENTP


----------



## Doccium

IN*P? Leaning more towards INFP though.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ (?)


----------



## Mykolnaut

ENFP 

https://youtu.be/UiQqdF84zMk


----------



## Doccium

INFJ perhaps?


----------



## Wisteria

very INFP


----------



## Firelily

hmm IsFP??


----------



## Mykolnaut

Doccium said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOW???


----------



## Asmodaeus

Firelily said:


> hmm IsFP??


ExFP (?)  :wink:


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ

Now for something a bit different


----------



## Energumen

ENTP


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 8w9 3w4 5w6 sx/sp maybe


----------



## Blacteco

xSFP


----------



## Crowbo

ISFP

And now... Da song that goes with everything


----------



## Electra

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENFJ (?)


----------



## temptingthesea

ENTP :wink:
---
Here's mine :blushed:


----------



## Sybow

enfp


----------



## DoctorRushB

isfj


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Wisteria

ISTJ


----------



## Crowbo

xsfp


----------



## DoctorRushB

infj


----------



## Electra

Seems like Ne dom


----------



## andreasdevig

ISFJ


----------



## temptingthesea

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

NF all the way!!!


----------



## Blacteco

ExxJ


----------



## Pasta

INTP


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Sybow

enxp


----------



## Energumen

ISTP


----------



## Jaune

ISTP 7w8 4w5 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSxP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INFP oh crap! ninjad


----------



## orangejuicegrandma

ENFP, INFP


----------



## Energumen

xNFJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFJ (?)


----------



## Crowbo

intj?


----------



## eLiZium

ENTP?


----------



## Wisteria

That song was unexpectedly good. You INFPs have a similar music taste. INxJ for the song.


----------



## Energumen

ISFP


----------



## JokePeralta

IxFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESFP (?)


----------



## Electra

Ixxx


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xNFP


----------



## Firelily

infj ??


----------



## temptingthesea

Esfp?


----------



## andreasdevig

INFJ?... Just kidding. I'll say ESFP. It does seem like Beta music, but it seems more ESFP than ESTP, somehow.


----------



## Zoquaro

ISFP

* *


----------



## Wisteria

INTP


----------



## SilentScream

Haven't seen many FF fans on PerC. ISFJ. (though the emotional undertones in this are very much appealing to my Fi). 

Added to my playlist as well. Fucking love it. I bought FFXV a while ago but still haven't started playing it lol. 






May seem like I'm posting this intentionally, but nah. I've been listening to this non-stop on and off for weeks, so I figured I'll post it for reactions


----------



## Wisteria

Jawz said:


> Added to my playlist as well. Fucking love it. I bought FFXV a while ago but still haven't started playing it lol.


I recommend watching the Omen trailer, it's really good! It's where this soundtrack was featured originally. I played the game after it was released, it's worth playing (There used to be quite a few FF fans on here, they don't post anymore though).

(Skip Me)


----------



## SilentScream

Wisteria said:


> I recommend watching the Omen trailer, it's really good! It's where this soundtrack was featured originally. I played the game after it was released, it's worth playing (There used to be quite a few FF fans on here, they don't post anymore though).
> 
> (Skip Me)


Huge fan of FFVIII, X, X-2 and XIII-2. Still left to play: VI, VII, IX. Grossly overlooked by fans Crisis Core. What an amazing game that was.


----------



## Wisteria

Jawz said:


> Huge fan of FFVIII, X, X-2 and XIII-2. Still left to play: VI, VII, IX. Grossly overlooked by fans Crisis Core. What an amazing game that was.


I've only played a few of the FF games. About half of them existed before I was born, so I never played the older ones. I played FFIII, FFXV and the online rpg. I would really like to play FFX.

ESFP for the song you posted


----------



## jjcu

I think IXFP


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 7w6 2w3 8w9 sx/so


----------



## Crowbo

INFP


----------



## Blacteco

ENFP


----------



## andreasdevig

ISFP?... Just kidding. I'll say ESTP. Beta music for sure. SLE-ESTp. 7w8 maybe.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

isfp


----------



## Energumen

IxFP


----------



## Jaune

INFP 6w7 4w5 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Wisteria

ENTJ


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP


----------



## Energumen

ExFP


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh

INFx, sx


----------



## Jaune

INFP 4w5 9w8 6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Wisteria

INTJ-T E6/5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Electra

ENTP 7wing8


----------



## Sybow

ISFP


----------



## Witch of Oreo

xSTP


----------



## wendypeffercorn

I really have no idea. I have an INFP friend who listens to EDM like this, but I just don’t know. 
https://youtu.be/gkQFP1rG7wg


----------



## Wisteria

ESFP

Edit: that was for Azure. Mellow ISFJ for above.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

INFJ


----------



## Energumen

ExFP


----------



## Crowbo

ESTP


----------



## Sybow

xntp
Nice one


----------



## Wisteria

INTJ


----------



## Crowbo

intj


----------



## Electra

EnXp type ortype 7 :kitteh:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

EXTJ


----------



## Crowbo

ESFP


----------



## Sybow

ixtp.


----------



## Navoh

intj


----------



## Energumen

xNTP


----------



## Fru2

ENXP


----------



## Electra

INTP


----------



## Fru2

ESFP


----------



## daniluni

INFP

Spanish language song time!


----------



## Crowbo

ENFP


----------



## visceral

Xxtj
But after watching the video I’d go with xstj 

Halsey - Without me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXFP


----------



## Navoh

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSTP (?)


----------



## Crowbo

INTJ


----------



## Electra

Music sounds type 8 but I could not understand the lyrics unfortunetly


----------



## Navoh

Couldn't understand the lyrics but the song screams INFP


----------



## Fru2

ENTP


----------



## Sir Kanra

ENFJ bringing people together, maybe 2 or 4 enneagram


----------



## visceral

i guess intj idk


----------



## Crowbo

INTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

Either ENFJ or ENTP (?)


----------



## Sybow

ixfp


----------



## Judson Joist

INFJ in a bad mood


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxTP (?)


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Asmodaeus said:


> IxTP (?)


INFJ


----------



## Wisteria

lol...INFJ


----------



## piece in quite

enfj


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESxP (?)


----------



## Navoh

ENFJ


----------



## bleghc

intp 5w4 sp/sx


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Ocean Helm

This is difficult because I think INTP is most likely to post this video due to how X-Files appeals more to T's, however liking the song itself may be more of an INFP thing.


----------



## Wisteria

INTJ


----------



## Ocean Helm

The song itself maybe ESTP but considering the League of Legends link maybe ENTP.


----------



## Judson Joist

brooding INFJ unleashing their id


----------



## Electra

INTP??


----------



## Asmodaeus

I know you're an NF, but that sounds very xSFP-ish. :wink:


----------



## Doccium

Maybe INFP or INTP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFJ (?)


----------



## Ocean Helm

ISFJ would be my guess.





 @Judson Joist interesting typing as F, I would've guessed INTP personally for both fans and the musician (Ben Watkins) but I was surprised when reading about him that he is actually likely ENFP.


----------



## Electra

Asmodaeus said:


> I know you're an NF, but that sounds very xSFP-ish. :wink:


It wasn't about my self, the lyrics reminds me of someone I'm writing about and I wonder what type they (Jeffrey Lionel Dahmer) are :winkretty nasty stuff, so I recommend not to watch it, sort of.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSxP (?)


----------



## Ocean Helm

@Asmodaeus maybe INTP on the song alone, it's definitely introspective and mysterious but not particularly personal. If I'm factoring in what it's from though INTJ would be my top guess.


----------



## Skeletalz

That's just asking for a synthwave remaster, INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFx (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XNTJ


----------



## Doccium

ENF*? Or ESFJ?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INFx (?)


----------



## Electra

ISFJ :idunno:


----------



## Darkbloom

ESFP with lots of Te emphasis, but could be more types


----------



## Tomie

ESFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP maybe?

https://youtu.be/qphxUyYA95s


----------



## Sybow

ixfp leaning towards isfp.


----------



## Firelily

ISTP


----------



## Asmodaeus

ExTP (?)


----------



## ReasonforTreason

I think ENFJ

https://youtu.be/mTwjUE60HG4


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXFJ


----------



## Firelily

intj


----------



## Electra

INFP


----------



## Tomie

Don't understand the lyrics, but feels INFP


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Isfp?


----------



## Doccium

*NFP, leaning more towards ENFP?


----------



## Asmodaeus

ISFJ (?)


----------



## Sybow

Sad infj


----------



## Firelily

ISTP :tongue:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

esfp


----------



## Ocean Helm

Since I don't see a video with the last post, "What is Love" comes off more as ESFJ than ESFP to me. One of the primary ideas is desiring a sort of closure. Now I'm going to have this damn song in my head for a while.

Another song that's been running through my head:


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INTP I guess or maybe INTJ


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ISFP


----------



## Asmodaeus

IxFP (?)


----------



## Energumen

xNTJ


----------



## Wisteria

ENFP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

xnfj


----------



## Doccium

INF*, leaning more towards INFJ

Also, thank you for the introduction to this nice song!


----------



## Suntide

Pretty song! I dub it ISFJ.

Here's my choice:


----------



## poco a poco

song feels xNFJ to me...I’ll just go with ENFJ!!


----------



## Energumen

IxTP on acid.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ISFP?


----------



## Doccium

ENF*?


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP


----------



## Doccium

INTJ or INFP?


----------



## ReasonforTreason

Doccium said:


> INTJ or INFP?


I like this song. I don't normally listen to electro-pop stuff but this is good, I really like the lyrics.


----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## Doccium

INFP?


----------



## Energumen

ENTJ


----------



## raschel

*enfp.* seems easier to understand by feel than lyrics
i was trying to see if there was anything reptilian about it.


----------



## Doccium

I*FJ?


----------



## Judson Joist

ESTP


----------



## Forest Nymph

ENFJ - playful and subversive but in a cheesy, socially acceptable way


----------



## Ronney

ISFP


----------



## Energumen

ENTJ


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENFP


----------



## thecatlady

xNFP

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IAuX3e5KwDs


----------



## Jaune

I can't understand the language so I'm only typing by vibes here, but I'd vibe the song ENTP 7w8 9w8 3w2 so/sp from first impression.


----------



## ReasonforTreason

IxFP leaning towards ISFP.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

INFP
(Also, good song!)


----------



## thecatlady

INTJ

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pYbt5Wj6tAE
(This version in particular)


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ENTP


----------



## Ronney

I'm thinking ISXP


----------



## Jaune

Good song. Would say ESTP 7w8 8w7 3w2 sx/so.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ESTP.


----------



## Hype

ISTJ


----------



## Energumen

ENFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFP


----------



## Judson Joist

ESFP with an overdose of id


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTP (awesome song BTW).


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w6 9w8 2w1 so/sx


----------



## Hype

ENFP 4w3. Good song.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

XSTP


----------



## Jaune

ISFP 7w6 9w8 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## easter

XSFP


----------



## Sybow

inxp


----------



## Energumen

INTJ


----------



## Charus

An obvious INFP song...


----------



## Sybow

ixtp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTP


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ESTP


----------



## Charus

xSFP or ENFP 7w6 sx/so


----------



## Jaune

ESTP 6w7 8w9 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Charus

ISFP, 6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Azure Dreamer

IXTP


----------



## Sybow

xnfp


----------



## Charus

I don't speak German, so I don't really understand the lyrics. But though, overall Rammstein music gives ENTJ vibes, taking into account some of his english songs.

So ENTJ with 7w8 sx/sp Enneagram.


----------



## amk

*:wink:*

Hi! take a guess plz 
i listen often POP, R&B, EDM or songs for exciting driving

oh i can't post links...

Prisoner - Weeknd
Bone+tissue - Gallant (favorite)
Tomodachi - Kohh
There you are - ZYAN
1999 (Carta remix) - Charli XCX
Leia - Megurine Luka
Collapsing - Demon Hunter
Sairen - Reol
Keeping you head up - Birdy
Here with me - Marshmello
Soap (Sailors remix) - Melanie Martinez
Whiskey and Morphine - Alexander Jean
The Weekend (Funk Wav remix) - SZA
Schwarzweiß - Sound Horizon


----------



## Jaune

It gives me OCD when people get skipped, so @Gothtron Void ESTP 7w8 sx/so for that song.

As for @amk I'm not listening to all those songs but I did listen to "Collapsing" fully and would type that INFP 6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Doccium

I*FP


----------



## Six

INTP?


----------



## Charus

I guess ISTJ Enneagram 2w1 sx/so?


----------



## Energumen

ENFJ


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Albatross




----------



## WarmMachines

Albatross said:


>


INFx


----------



## Jaune

Would guess INFP 9w1 5w4 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## WarmMachines

Jaune Cena said:


> Would guess INFP 9w1 5w4 4w5 sp/sx


ISxP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

INFJ


----------



## WarmMachines

ReasonforTreason said:


> INFJ


Very, very INFP of you, sir.






(It's like I'm the only one active in these threads...:sad


----------



## Sybow

ixfp


----------



## Wisteria

Thats very different wow. INTJ


----------



## Energumen

ENFJ


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## 74893H

Psychostick!!! \m/
xNFP!





(more like Mountains of YouTube Audio Compression)


----------



## WarmMachines

Hælendleof Loc said:


> Psychostick!!! \m/
> xNFP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (more like Mountains of YouTube Audio Compression)


INFx


----------



## Albatross

IXFP


----------



## WarmMachines

Albatross said:


> IXFP


INFP (it seems like I'm typing almost everyone as INFP, what's wrong with me  )


----------



## Sybow

xnfp


----------



## WarmMachines

IxFP


----------



## ReasonforTreason

ExFP


----------



## Jaune

First time hearing that song, I enjoyed it a lot actually.
Anyway, I'd type it as INFP 1w9 4w5 6w5 sp/sx


----------



## LostHaven

ENFJ


----------



## WarmMachines

ESFJ?


----------



## Sybow

xsfp


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Sybow said:


> xsfp


intj?


----------



## Energumen

INFJ


----------



## WarmMachines

INFP


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

WarmMachines said:


> INFP



enfp?

I am 



probably wrong


----------



## Energumen

ExFP


----------



## WarmMachines

INFP.


----------



## Doccium

I*FP?


----------



## WarmMachines

Doccium said:


> I*FP?


INFP, and also, that song is beautiful.


----------



## Sybow

infp






Lyrics:


* *





There´s a place where the Summer will be
As a legend long gone set free
And this warms me beautifully
Where the sun cast shadows at night
Where the day and evenings are bright
The place where i belong
Up North!
Where the pine trees meet the sea
Where the stormy sky will sing for me
The place i wanna be
Up north

Fall my favorite season
Death and rain and rain and rain
Falling leaves and fallen stars
As fallen men go back to start
Death as life we hail
Alone but not alone we sail
Death give life and lead the way
All energy remain

Then Winter its you and me
The winter is home to the dead alone
With you i´ll sleep with ease
Take a moment to reflect and be
Who you are and you are just another icebergs tip at sea
You will melt eventually
And the ocean will rise and the sun crystallize you for the aftermath to see
The spark of true eternity
Clean as a new start set me free
In your wisdom i`m lost what do i know of frost
But i trust you know lost is lost
Winter she is unforgiving as faith

And then Spring you will shake
Speed the circle and brake
And create and create and create

And the circle is now complete
No end for an end to meet
Nothing is obsolete
Up North
No end no end for an end to meet
No end no end for an end to meet


----------



## Electra




----------



## WarmMachines

ISFP (that's something I would listen to)


----------



## Enoch

ESFP.


----------



## WarmMachines

ESTP


----------



## Sybow

infp


----------



## Jaune

Damn, that intro hit the right spot and the chorus was pretty nice too. I'd say INFP 496


----------



## Sybow

isxp


----------



## Jaune

Great song, one of my favorites from LOG. I'd say INTJ actually.


----------



## WarmMachines

INFP


----------



## Jaune

ISFJ 6w5


----------



## Folsom

Metallica has always given me ISTP vibes.


----------



## The Last

ISFP?


----------



## Celtsincloset

That was really smooth. They're easy to listen to.

ENFP? Here's mine:






Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines

INFJ


----------



## Folsom

It seems quite ENFP.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Infp 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8AHCfZTRGiI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybow

ISTJ


----------



## Jaune

Manowar generally seems ESTx to me, I'd say more ESTJ with this song.


----------



## leftover crack

Se
-NiSe-
no not that 

Si, Ne, Ti?nooo
Se-Fi ESFP

[video=youtube;yMvNTpyr1is]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMvNTpyr1is[/video]


----------



## Sybow

esfj


----------



## Jaune

This song gets me pumped every time. Probably something like ESTJ 8w9.


----------



## Wisteria

She's so eccentric. ENFP


----------



## Doccium

ISFP?


----------



## Jaune

ENFP 7w8


----------



## Always Tired

A beautiful song. I'll guess ISFP.





Kind of a silly song, but I considered this my quarantine theme song.


----------



## Sybow

I'd say INTP


----------



## shotgunfingers

Sounds ESTP, very Se.


----------



## jjcu

I think Ni dom. INXJ?


----------

